# Get together - in Toronto! Anyone is welcome!



## LonelyHeart87

Hey all my fellow Torontonians! I'm planning a get together and wanted to have your input as to where and under what circumstances this get together will take place. Your answers are much appreciated. 

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## Queenie

*.....*

maybe someplace downtown would be good so its not too far for everyone....


----------



## embraer23

I can come, depending on the date. Also Noca can be there too.


----------



## Noca

im sooo coming to this woot!


----------



## nothing to fear

i'm only going if its at a restaurant/bar

no bowling or kareoke for me


----------



## nothing to fear

a food place might be better actually if there are any underage SASers


----------



## LonelyHeart87

I'm cool with a food place. Can't go wrong there. How about a nice casual restaurant somewhere in Downtown Toronto? Is everyone ok with that? We need more people involved! People, spread the msg


----------



## Solitario

Where ever you guys go, make sure there is a lot of alcohol.


----------



## nothing to fear

Solitario said:


> Where ever you guys go, make sure there is a lot of alcohol.


of course!! before and during for me. 
plus benzos and maybe adderell


----------



## Noca

nothing to fear said:


> of course!! before and during for me.
> plus benzos and maybe adderell


yummy!


----------



## milhouse

i would be up for a get together, however, i always tend to get lost in toronto


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway

YAYY!!

I am excited about this, at first I thought "bowling!" but then I think the restaurant/bar thing is the best idea to start


----------



## LonelyHeart87

milhouse said:


> i would be up for a get together, however, i always tend to get lost in toronto


I'll find you precise directions. Promise!


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Dreamer'sHideaway said:


> YAYY!!
> 
> I am excited about this, at first I thought "bowling!" but then I think the restaurant/bar thing is the best idea to start


Agree


----------



## LonelyHeart87

I'm giving this thread till next Friday to see how many more people will get involved, please everyone pass the message to everyone you know here, and hopefully we can get this organized for the following weekend (14th+15th) Thanks !!


----------



## Noca

Im going away the 14th and 15th


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Auron said:


> yeah now to think about it going to a bar might not be a good idea. there might be some underage members here...so more like a family friendly place-restaurant?


Sure.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Noca said:


> Im going away the 14th and 15th


When's good for you then? No set date yet, so It's all open.


----------



## Noca

LonelyHeart87 said:


> When's good for you then? No set date yet, so It's all open.


this weekend?????


----------



## milhouse

liquid courage is good


----------



## Noca

We should go to a bar first then go back to someone's appartment afterwards so no one has to drive home drunk


----------



## embraer23

I'll be way on the 14 & 15 also : (


----------



## Noca

So how about this weekend everyone?????????????????


----------



## LonelyHeart87

I would love it to be this weekend, but then what about having more people come? I thought I'd give time to have more people in.

What do you guys think?


----------



## milhouse

bowling would be cool too, palasade is fun. had a great time the last time i went bowling


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Alright, I'm going to make the meeting for Saturday the 21st.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Who can definitely make it for that day???


----------



## Queenie

*.*

I can make it for the 21st but it would have to be after 9pm. if we're going 2 bar that would make sense anyway lol


----------



## nothing to fear

i can do it that day.

do you think we can make sure to chose a place that isn't terribly busy? i know its a saturday night but being in a packed, loud place is hell for my SA, whether i'm alone or with friends/family or with strangers.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

OK np guys. We won't go to any overcrowded place. Whatever is comfortable with you is good with me. What do you think would be a good bar to go to? Or restaurant?


----------



## LonelyHeart87

It's going to be on the 21st, Saturday. We'll meet at Queens station. In the entrance to the Eaton Center at 8pm. 

We can all just walk around downtown, talk, get introduced, and then pick a bar or a restaurant all together.


----------



## wujo

Hi guys, I'd love to come along and meet some new people for once. 

Should we meet at Dundas Square or the Queen entrance?


----------



## Darvon

I have returned! The 21st at 8pm sounds great! If anyone needs a ride just tell LonelyHeart87.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

wujo said:


> Hi guys, I'd love to come along and meet some new people for once.
> 
> Should we meet at Dundas Square or the Queen entrance?


Lets do it at Queen entrance.


----------



## Nameless

Sounds great. How are we going to recognize each other? I'm not too comfortable walking up to people and asking...


----------



## nothing to fear

hmm is there any way we can make it more specific rather than just walking around? i mean can we have a specific restaurant and time as well?


we can exchange pics via PM to help recognize each other, Nameless.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

nothing to fear said:


> hmm is there any way we can make it more specific rather than just walking around? i mean can we have a specific restaurant and time as well?
> 
> we can exchange pics via PM to help recognize each other, Nameless.


OK let's meet at the food court in Eaton Center at 8:00pm. I can't remember what food places they have but lets say McDonald's? They have that anywhere. 

And Nameless, look at my photos and you will recognize me and I will be with the rest of the group. In fact, everyone look for me  hehe. Plus I'm a redhead, so it makes it easier


----------



## Nameless

You're a redhead?! It looks like your hair is brown...or am I semi-colourblind?


----------



## milhouse

ok, just so im on the same page, where's the eaton center?


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Nameless said:


> You're a redhead?! It looks like your hair is brown...or am I semi-colourblind?


I'd have to go with the latter, sorry. 

Maybe the coloring is dark. My hair is orange. You'll see it. It might not be like BRIGHT orange, but I'm a natural redhead.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

milhouse said:


> ok, just so im on the same page, where's the eaton center?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toronto_Eaton_Centre


----------



## LonelyHeart87

I hope everyone can make it!!!


----------



## LonelyHeart87

ZigZagz said:


> I think there's no McDonalds in Eaton's center.. I'm not a 100% sure though. Also I know for sure that if you get off the train at Dundas station you'll step into Eatons center, as I've done that a couple times. Is Queens the same way?


You know what your right! We should all get off at DUNDAS station and walk right into Eaton Center. The food court shouldn't be very to find from there, it's fairly close. Problem is guys, I checked their website and they close at 7pm on Saturday! Does it mean we can still get inside but just that all the shops etc will be closed? Cuz that would make it even easier since the place will be empty and we could just meet right in the food court.


----------



## wujo

Alright, if that's the case maybe we could meet underneath the giant bigscreen inside Dundas Square, right above the subway exit.

I'm just hoping there won't be a ton of people standing there waiting for their groups to show up too.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

wujo said:


> Alright, if that's the case maybe we could meet underneath the giant bigscreen inside Dundas Square, right above the subway exit.
> 
> I'm just hoping there won't be a ton of people standing there waiting for their groups to show up too.


Which bigscreen?


----------



## wujo

LonelyHeart87 said:


> Which bigscreen?


Here's a picture of it - it's the metal canopy-type thing on the right. It's just outside the street exit of Dundas station.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2563327486

It could be very crowded since its right by the Yonge-Dundas intersection so maybe it's not the most ideal place to find each other.

There is also an information booth at Dundas Square that's across the street from Sears that's a bit more secluded. There are a few concrete benches there so we could just chill out for a bit before we head out. Here's a really awful picture of it; it's right outside Hard Rock Cafe - the grey box with people in it.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2843230091


----------



## Nameless

LonelyHeart87 said:


> You know what your right! We should all get off at DUNDAS station and walk right into Eaton Center. The food court shouldn't be very to find from there, it's fairly close. Problem is guys, I checked their website and they close at 7pm on Saturday! Does it mean we can still get inside but just that all the shops etc will be closed? Cuz that would make it even easier since the place will be empty and we could just meet right in the food court.


During the winter, I walked in at 10, or maybe 11? It was the weekend too, the stores were closed but I was able to get into the mall.


----------



## LNahid2000

ZigZagz said:


> I think there's no McDonalds in Eaton's center.. I'm not a 100% sure though. Also I know for sure that if you get off the train at Dundas station you'll step into Eatons center, as I've done that a couple times. Is Queens the same way?


Actually, there are two Mcdonalds' in the Eaton's Centre...which could make things even more confusing.


----------



## wujo

Nameless said:


> During the winter, I walked in at 10, or maybe 11? It was the weekend too, the stores were closed but I was able to get into the mall.


Hmmm... if that's the case maybe we could meet up in front of a specific store in the Eaton Centre so we can be sure we aren't barging into random people on the street.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

wujo said:


> Hmmm... if that's the case maybe we could meet up in front of a specific store in the Eaton Centre so we can be sure we aren't barging into random people on the street.


I agree. How about we meet at the TD machines right beside Claires I believe. Right at the corner beside the food court? The place should be empty anyways. I'm sure we'll spot each other.


----------



## wujo

LonelyHeart87 said:


> I agree. How about we meet at the TD machines right beside Claires I believe. Right at the corner beside the food court? The place should be empty anyways. I'm sure we'll spot each other.


Cool, so it will be *8pm outside of the Claires store inside Eaton Centre * if everyone is ok with that.

I think we should get a head count going so we know how long to wait before we head out. It'd be fun to see everybody in this thread there.


----------



## Nameless

wujo said:


> I think we should get a head count going so we know how long to wait before we head out. It'd be fun to see everybody in this thread there.


I agree. I'll be there (99% sure).

Did anyone decide what we are going to do yet?


----------



## wujo

Nameless said:


> I agree. I'll be there (99% sure).
> 
> Did anyone decide what we are going to do yet?


I think we're planning to meet up then go find a nice quiet restaurant, although I'm not too sure about that 'quiet' part.

I'm not too sure where we could eat, to be honest. Do any of you have suggestions?

You can go to google maps and search "restaurants yonge dundas toronto" to see far too many choices.


----------



## Nameless

There's a red lobster that is really close, but it's very busy. When I went there, I had to wait in line for 15 mins just to get in.

There's also hard rock cafe, though I don't know what it's like.

Those are the only restaurants I know.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

wujo said:


> I think we're planning to meet up then go find a nice quiet restaurant, although I'm not too sure about that 'quiet' part.
> 
> I'm not too sure where we could eat, to be honest. Do any of you have suggestions?
> 
> You can go to google maps and search "restaurants yonge dundas toronto" to see far too many choices.


There is a Jack Astors I believe right beside Eaton Center, we should go there. If anyone has any more suggestions when we meet, by all means, we'll talk it all out.

I agree on the head count.

Everyone who is coming just post *+1*!

The meeting place is settled then. Beside Claires, and the TD machines right beside the food court at Eaton Center at 8pm.

*+1*


----------



## milhouse

im +1 as long as i dont get lost, i hope the place has a pool table, they always make everything easier.


----------



## LNahid2000

I dunno if I'm coming yet...I'm pretty anxious about going to an SAS gathering! I guess I'll see how I feel on Saturday.


----------



## milhouse

lol ln2000, you dont think, im not gonna want to change my mind at the last second. if you were running the show, how would you feel if everyone backed out?


----------



## LNahid2000

Well I really wasn't even thinking about coming until today since I've been extremely bored over reading week lol. I was going to get this other guy who I know from this site to come with me, but he's got plans at 8pm on Saturday. So we'll see lol.


----------



## Nameless

No pool at Jack Astor's, sorry 

+ 3


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Nameless said:


> No pool at Jack Astor's, sorry
> 
> + 3


Really? Plus three? Who else r u accounting for?


----------



## wujo

LNahid2000 said:


> I dunno if I'm coming yet...I'm pretty anxious about going to an SAS gathering! I guess I'll see how I feel on Saturday.


Oh, my hearts already pounding lol so you're not the only one.

I'm definitely *+1* cuz I'll probably regret not going!


----------



## Nameless

LonelyHeart87 said:


> Really? Plus three? Who else r u accounting for?


Oh, I was counting down. +3 all the people who said yes before me (incl. me).


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Nameless said:


> Oh, I was counting down. +3 all the people who said yes before me (incl. me).


Gotcha. So it's 4 so far?

Also, I found out the best way to get to the food court is through the Queens station. It takes you right to that part of the mall. So people, get off at *Queen Station* not Dundas!


----------



## LNahid2000

I've decided to force myself to come so I guess you can count me as #5. 

I was looking on a map and Claire's isn't near the south food court where the TD machines are so I'm not sure exactly where we're meeting.


----------



## wujo

LNahid2000 said:


> I've decided to force myself to come so I guess you can count me as #5.
> 
> I was looking on a map and Claire's isn't near the south food court where the TD machines are so I'm not sure exactly where we're meeting.


If you're looking at the pdf map on their website, Claire's is located at block 120. There's an TD ATM machine immediately to the left, at 119. It looks like its right next to a set of escalators so it shouldn't be too hard to miss.


----------



## LNahid2000

wujo said:


> If you're looking at the pdf map on their website, Claire's is located at block 120. There's an TD ATM machine immediately to the left, at 119. It looks like its right next to a set of escalators so it shouldn't be too hard to miss.


Yep, I know where that is...but that isn't anywhere near Queen subway station or the south food court. When you exit Queen subway station there is another set of TD machines right beside the south food court and before looking at a map, I assumed that is where we were meeting.


----------



## wujo

I see what you mean. I think if we meet up outside Claire's, finding each other might be easier since we'll probably be the only souls there.

Claire's is directly across from Hollisters and beside EB Games fyi.

lame edit: the maps on the eaton centre website is dreadful


----------



## Nameless

TD bank is kinda confusing. IMO, the best place to meet would be in front of Old Navy, it's right near the entrance/exit and they also have seats, where you can sit and wait.


----------



## LNahid2000

Yeah, I agree, TD bank is confusing since there's quite a few of them in there. I'm good for meeting anywhere else, though I hope everyone gets the message on the final meeting location.


----------



## wujo

Nameless said:


> TD bank is kinda confusing. IMO, the best place to meet would be in front of Old Navy, it's right near the entrance/exit and they also have seats, where you can sit and wait.


I agree, and it's a big landmark so its hard to miss. So let's agree on Old Navy at 8 plzzzzz


----------



## LNahid2000

OK I'm good for Old Navy if everyone else is. BTW, Old Navy is much closer to Dundas station than Queen station.


----------



## Nameless

Yes, get off and Dundas station. Jack Astor's is also closer to Dundas too, so..

By the way, if I am the first peron there, look for a tall, brown guy, with a black overcoat, and maybe a black backpack. I hope that description is enough.


----------



## wujo

Nameless said:


> Yes, get off and Dundas station. Jack Astor's is also closer to Dundas too, so..
> 
> By the way, if I am the first peron there, look for a tall, brown guy, with a black overcoat, and maybe a black backpack. I hope that description is enough.


Well in that case, I'm a short Chinese dude with equally short Chinese hair. I'll probably be wearing a black peacoat since the weather's been acting up again.


----------



## LNahid2000

I just stuck a picture in my profile so you guys can find me.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

wujo said:


> I agree, and it's a big landmark so its hard to miss. So let's agree on Old Navy at 8 plzzzzz


Alright. Deal guys. 8pm at Old Navy. Ya'll can see my picture so you guys shouldn't miss me. I can't wait for tom!!


----------



## LonelyHeart87

nothing to fear said:


> so how many people? i'm not agreeing that i'll go for sure so don't count me in just yet. :/
> i think my mum is home that night and i feel awkward trying to make up an excuse as to why i am leaving the house haha.


I would LOVE for you to come! Tell your mom your going for a coffee or to the library or a movie, or just the truth? Wouldn't your mom be happy that your going out?


----------



## wujo

nothing to fear said:


> so how many people? i'm not agreeing that i'll go for sure so don't count me in just yet. :/
> i think my mum is home that night and i feel awkward trying to make up an excuse as to why i am leaving the house haha.


Haha, it's nice to know I wasn't the only one. I just told her I was going out with a few buddies from school and she didn't ask any more questions. And I have nearly ZERO friends so she was probably just happy I'm making friends for once.

Unless your mum's threatening to kick you out of the house, I think she'd understand that kids need to be kids from time to time, ya know?


----------



## LNahid2000

wujo said:


> Haha, it's nice to know I wasn't the only one. I just told her I was going out with a few buddies from school and she didn't ask any more questions. Unless she's threatening to kick you out of the house, I think she'd understand that kids need to be kids from time to time, ya know?


Yeah, I'm glad to see I wasn't the only one either lol. I just said that I'd be hanging out with a friend, which I'll actually be doing before this gathering, and there were no other questions on my end either.


----------



## nothing to fear

i do actually go out with people so i can lie and she wouldn't notice but for some reason i feel weird about it, which is strange because i have no problem lying about anything else, haha.
but yeah i'll just say i'm meeting friends..


----------



## nothing to fear

so we're going out for dinner afterwards? did someone make reservations since it will probably be busy out on a saturday night?


----------



## wujo

We plan to go for dinner when we're all together but we haven't made a reservation. 

Do we want to make a reservation at Jack Astor's? There are other restaurants on the Eaton Centre premises but I haven't been to any of them to check their prices.


----------



## LNahid2000

I'm fine with Jack Astors. I can't wait to have their amazing Garlic Pan Bread lol.


----------



## nothing to fear

yeah i think it might be a good idea for someone to call ahead in the morning to make a reservation. i'm fine with jack astor's.


----------



## Darvon

Jacks sounds good to me. Just hope there's parking somewhere near.


----------



## LNahid2000

There's parking behind Toronto Life Square (where Jack Astors is) if you turn onto Gould St. from Yonge. There's also parking at the Eaton's Centre opposite Shuter St. on Yonge. I remember seeing that the parking was pretty expensive though, as it is everywhere in Toronto.


----------



## LNahid2000

Well Jack Astor's is awesome, though it may be a little crowded. That area is always pretty busy. But I'd feel much more comfortable in a restaurant than in a bar.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

nothing to fear said:


> so we're going out for dinner afterwards? did someone make reservations since it will probably be busy out on a saturday night?


i think we'll be fine. if anything, they might make us wait for like 15 mins to get in. but i think we'll be able to get in without reservations, i dont want to make any in case a) we change our minds and b) not sure entirely for how many people to make it.

we'll be fine guys. im really looking forward to it. so glad ur coming nothing to fear!


----------



## wujo

If there are too many people we could walk around and find an emptier restaurant nearby, but I think they're probably empty for a not-so-good reason.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

wujo said:


> If there are too many people we could walk around and find an emptier restaurant nearby, but I think they're probably empty for a not-so-good reason.


lol

we'll figure something out.

I'm so excited!

How many people are going then?


----------



## LNahid2000

I'm so nervous but excited too! It seems like there's going to be quite a few people there.


----------



## wujo

LonelyHeart87
wujo
LNahid2000
Auron
Nameless
nothing to fear
Darvon
milhouse
edit: Queenie
-------------
edit: 9 confirmed so far

Reply to the thread if your name isn't here.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Queenie is coming as well.


----------



## Nameless

That's awesome. I was expecting only 2 or 3 people. Is it just going to be dinner, or are we planning to do something else? How long are you guys planning to stay?


----------



## LonelyHeart87

I think we should start with dinner and a drink or two. Loosen up, get acquainted and then I'm totally up for continuing the night. Maybe a cafe or some pool or anything else that's good. No curfew and tomorrow is Sunday. So I wouldn't mind staying late.


----------



## nothing to fear

wujo said:


> LonelyHeart87
> wujo
> LNahid2000
> Auron
> Nameless
> nothing to fear
> Darvon
> milhouse
> edit: Queenie
> -------------
> edit: 9 confirmed so far
> 
> Reply to the thread if your name isn't here.


9 is a lot of people. i'm nervous heh. i believe noca is coming as well.


----------



## nothing to fear

i had a good time! i would have liked to be able to hear from some of you more but i guess because of all the mix-ups and the time it took with finding a place to eat it was hard. 
much better than i thought it would be and i'm always up for any future get-togethers. 

thanks for planning it out maria


----------



## LNahid2000

I was pretty uncomfortable the whole time but I'm still really glad I came. Now I can't sleep because I keep thinking about the day over and over lol. I didn't even realize it was Saturday night until just now since my Saturday nights are usually pretty depressing.


----------



## LNahid2000

Auron said:


> it was ok. good experience, though as always i suck at making small talk, specially in a big group


I felt exactly the same way actually, though I think you did a pretty good job. What did you guys do after I left?

Wow, 5:30am and I still can't sleep...this isn't good.


----------



## nothing to fear

we drove around in nick's car for a whole hour looking for keith's car, haha. then we went to a bar and had a drink.


----------



## wujo

nothing to fear said:


> we drove around in nick's car for a whole hour looking for keith's car, haha. then we went to a bar and had a drink.


Sounds like a regular alcohol-fueled night to me.

The anticipatory anxiety was the worst part; I had to psych myself up for it with tons of music beforehand lol. All in all, it was great fun, even with all the problems we had. I'd like to get out of my comfort zone more so I'm totally up for another round.


----------



## booger

wujo said:


> Sounds like a regular alcohol-fueled night to me.
> 
> The anticipatory anxiety was the worst part; I had to psych myself up for it with tons of music beforehand lol. All in all, it was great fun, even with all the problems we had. I'd like to get out of my *comfort zone *more so I'm totally up for another round.


i skimmed this and at first i thought you meant you _went_ to the Comfort Zone. and i thought, what! that's quite a spot for an anxiety meet-up, lol.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

nothing to fear said:


> i had a good time! i would have liked to be able to hear from some of you more but i guess because of all the mix-ups and the time it took with finding a place to eat it was hard.
> much better than i thought it would be and i'm always up for any future get-togethers.
> 
> thanks for planning it out maria


I completely agree! I had a good time despite everything, and I'm glad you guys all came! I would love to have another get together, hopefully it will get warmer soon as well! :b Any ideas guys? hehe

And your very welcome Heather! :boogie


----------



## mind_games

Yay I'm glad you guys had a good time . (I've been spying on this thread for a while now heehee.)


----------



## IllusionalFate

mind_games said:


> Yay I'm glad you guys had a good time . (I've been spying on this thread for a while now heehee.)


Haha so have I.

I wanted to go but there was just no way I would be able to handle that anxiety. Maybe next time, although I might have to hold my pdoc at gunpoint so I can get some GHB beforehand.


----------



## milhouse

somewhere with a pool table, and not a dinner table


----------



## nothing to fear

oh yeah and if anyone wants to add me to facebook or msn just PM me =)


----------



## Nameless

http://www.socialphobia.ca/toronto.html

That was the social phobia group I was talking about; unfortunately, the website is down now.

EDIT: Why don't one of you guys start a support group? That would be awesome


----------



## LonelyHeart87

When is our next meeting guys???


----------



## LNahid2000

lol another meeting already?! Well I'm swamped with midterms for the next two weeks.


----------



## wujo

Yeah, could we postpone it until maybe the end of March? Actually I don't think schoolwork is going to let up till mid-April, but March is pretty swamped for sure.


----------



## milhouse

anyone wanna cruise out to waterloo, lol. w00t h00t?


----------



## LNahid2000

milhouse said:


> anyone wanna cruise out to waterloo, lol. w00t h00t?


Haha that works for me since I'm already there.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Alright, end of March it is! 
That should give us some time to gather more girls this time! Start asking around hahA!


----------



## nothing to fear

i'll be there! as long as i'm not busy


----------



## LNahid2000

nothing to fear said:


> i'll be there! as long as i'm not busy


Yeah, same here.


----------



## Dan29

I might be able to come too.


----------



## LNahid2000

Dan29 said:


> I might be able to come too.


No, you HAVE to come this time lol


----------



## LonelyHeart87

LNahid2000 said:


> No, you HAVE to come this time lol


Haha. I agree. You MUST come


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway

Hi everyone! Its been a few weeks since I've posted, lots of work the last while. Anyway I am glad to hear that a group of you have gotten together, I am proud of all of you. I am definitely interested in coming to the get together being planned for the end of March/early April.

*sidenote* I am interested, as well in visiting the group at CAMH, I had heard of it before but didn't know what sort of age group it consisted of. (That, and, both times I attempted to go I was too afraid to go into the room lol).


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Dreamer'sHideaway said:


> Hi everyone! Its been a few weeks since I've posted, lots of work the last while. Anyway I am glad to hear that a group of you have gotten together, I am proud of all of you. I am definitely interested in coming to the get together being planned for the end of March/early April.
> 
> *sidenote* I am interested, as well in visiting the group at CAMH, I had heard of it before but didn't know what sort of age group it consisted of. (That, and, both times I attempted to go I was too afraid to go into the room lol).


Welcome back! I'll love for you to come! What's this group at CAMH your talking about? The support group?


----------



## nothing to fear

i haven't heard of the one at CAMH.

there is apparently a group at CTYS (Central Toronto Youth Services), but that is mostly for social skills, and for those under 18. i have the number if anyone wants it.

oh, and the social phobia group i did was at sunnybrook hospital. that was a year ago so they might have another going on sometime. i found it very helpful and i'd definitely recommend it to those who want to get help.. it's more effective than one-on-one therapy. i can give out the extension for that ward or the name of the psychologist who put it on if i still have it, if anyone wants it.


----------



## Linus

Im up for another meeting where I don't have to pay $20 for parking and $15 for a cab on top of the gas to get to whereever we are meeting.


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway

Thinking of an upcoming get together makes me giddy and excited (and, obviously, nervous lol). I wanted to come to the first one but couldn't.

I really like going downtown, especially since because I live in the suburbs the city seems so much more exciting. Plus you can be a lot more spontaneous in terms of places to walk- malls, restaurants, along the lakeshore... I find that this helps lower anxiety - when there are lots of places to go. The backdrop of the places you go sort of take the attention, you know?


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Dreamer'sHideaway said:


> Thinking of an upcoming get together makes me giddy and excited (and, obviously, nervous lol). I wanted to come to the first one but couldn't.
> 
> I really like going downtown, especially since because I live in the suburbs the city seems so much more exciting. Plus you can be a lot more spontaneous in terms of places to walk- malls, restaurants, along the lakeshore... I find that this helps lower anxiety - when there are lots of places to go. The backdrop of the places you go sort of take the attention, you know?


I feel the exact same way. Where there are alot of places around, you could sort of hide in the midst of it all if you need to. Which is why we're definetely meeting in downtown again. No worries.


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway

LonelyHeart87 said:


> I feel the exact same way. Where there are alot of places around, you could sort of hide in the midst of it all if you need to. Which is why we're definetely meeting in downtown again. No worries.


yayyy!! How long did everyone hang out for last time? Where did you guys go?


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Dreamer'sHideaway said:


> yayyy!! How long did everyone hang out for last time? Where did you guys go?


Some people stayed later than others. I'd say on average we hung out for about 3 or so hours. We went out to eat. Found a nice little restaurant close to Eaton Center.


----------



## embraer23

milhouse said:


> anyone wanna cruise out to waterloo, lol. w00t h00t?


Hey I'm in the K-W area too. I think I can come to the meeting at the end of march, sounds like you guys had a good time


----------



## Linus

next meeting plz be car friendly!! $20 for parking plus $25 for cabs = not cool


----------



## vicente

Dreamer'sHideaway said:


> *sidenote* I am interested, as well in visiting the group at CAMH, I had heard of it before but didn't know what sort of age group it consisted of. (That, and, both times I attempted to go I was too afraid to go into the room lol).


Hey there,

I went there once or twice two years ago and it was roughly a dozen or so people in their thirties and forties, so I did feel a little out of place being 21 at the time. If I remember correctly it was more of a structured support group kind of thing than an informal regular gathering, which was less stressful I guess but I didn't think that sort of thing helped me much rather than being in real social situations with people who share the same sort of difficulties.

Anyways, it's up to you, they are pretty welcoming. I don't know if they still meet at College & Spadina, you can search for them I guess.


----------



## milhouse

i found a parking spot on the street, didnt cost me a dime.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Has the time for Part II come yet? Or ya'll are busy with school, work, etc? It's so beautiful out!


----------



## wujo

Can't wait for those spring showers  Hopefully you'll all have a good time if you're planning a date this weekend.

I won't have an ounce of time until after April 1st; any day after that and I'll make it, no doubt.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

wujo said:


> Can't wait for those spring showers  Hopefully you'll all have a good time if you're planning a date this weekend.
> 
> I won't have an ounce of time until after April 1st; any day after that and I'll make it, no doubt.


Let's all meet up on the 4th of April then. Saturday?


----------



## nothing to fear

i think saturday is good for me


edit: in the evening/night


----------



## LonelyHeart87

nothing to fear said:


> i think saturday is good for me
> 
> edit: in the evening/night


Deal


----------



## Nameless

I am busy this month. I'll be free after Apr 27, so maybe I'll join you guys for the next meet up.


----------



## bbarn

i would be down for a get together downtown. Don't know much about downtown but i guess that's what testing your anxiety is all about.


----------



## wujo

Are we in for the 4th, then? There's always Easter weekend if 4th doesn't work.

Since I'm still typing, do we want to get a location down? We could do as last time where we met at the mall and aimlessly found a restaurant, which was kind of confusing, but fun. 

We could also book a restaurant if any of you have a suggestion.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Guys, I don't think I can make it for the weekend. I'm going away for a few days! But I hope everyone has a good time!!!


----------



## wujo

Anybody still interested for this week? No biggy really, we can do it again whenever you're all available, after exams maybe.


----------



## soundofsilence

Hey guys. I realise I just joined and I don't know any of you but I'd love to meet people in my area with the same problems I have. When are you guys going? I think I'd prefer a resturant or some sort of food place. I'm under age so I can't do a bar.


----------



## wujo

@m10, I live uptown, near the Leslie Subway station so if you're around there give me a shout. LonelyHeart87 lives in North York too so there's a few of us uptowners.

Here's a group that meets every Saturday:
http://www.meetup.com/toronto-shyness-social-phobia/

Personally, I haven't had the nerve to go yet but it looks like its usually pretty well attended.

On meetups, I think a lot of us are aiming for Saturdays since Saturday's always a good day to do jack all.

If some of you are available we could get together downtown on Easter weekend? Although I'm betting every restaurant'll be booked to the hilt those few days so...but I'm sure we'll be able to find something.


----------



## nothing to fear

m10 said:


> unfortunately, i work a lot of saturdays...one of the reasons i can never go to camh...i also heard camh is kinda like a formal alcoholic anonymous meet? lol...that would just make me more anxious, as if we're addicted but not really cuz its with us for life
> 
> leslie subway...isn't that near bayview village?


well CAMH (Centre for Addiction and Mental Health) is a really big place, it has at least two different locations downtown. and it basically covers a very wide range of problems from mood disorder/mental illnesses to addictions, and has a lot of other services other than support groups (e.g. doctors, therapists, inpatient wards, etc). the two locations are both pretty big buildings too.
so the social phobia group would be SPECIFICALLY for those for social phobia, so don't worry about that. 
i've never attended a group there, only been in the building for looking at presentations in an auditorium there.

yes... leslie subway is in the same area as bayview village.


----------



## soundofsilence

m10- I live in Richmond Hill. Would you consider that uptown from where you are?


----------



## Saqq

always up for anything... I think -- since im terribly bored all the time


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Hey Guys. Let's set a date, and place, and everything. Who's in?


----------



## wujo

OMG I was just thinking about a meetup a few minutes ago now here we are! I'm down whenever and wherever; I want friends!


----------



## mzLizC

Hey im new on here just saw this post..thought it would be nice to meet others with SA in toronto i would be up to coming out


----------



## Saqq

I'm up for anything/anytime


----------



## Nameless

i'll be done my exams on monday, so i will be mostly free. when are we planning to meet?


----------



## Saqq

anyone want to play Tennis? I havn't played for like 10+ years -- I don't even know if I remember how -- I'm in newmarket but can travel -- always bored  (25m if that matters)


----------



## wujo

It's been a while since I've played tennis too (no one to play with obviously). I'd do that if you know anywhere we could play. As long as I stay unemployed, I'll have time for any plans you guys have.


----------



## Saqq

wujo said:


> It's been a while since I've played tennis too (no one to play with obviously). I'd do that if you know anywhere we could play. As long as I stay unemployed, I'll have time for any plans you guys have.


sure, what area you at, i'll look around for something


----------



## wujo

Saqq said:


> sure, what area you at, i'll look around for something


I'm in North York, at the intersection of Finch and Leslie; it's north off the Leslie exit on the 401. Well, now that I think about it, I think there is a court (albeit a small one) at the Cummer Park recreation centre on Leslie near Steeles because I used to walk past it nearly every day in JHS.

Anybody else interested in doing this or anything else? I hope this thread isn't about to die!


----------



## embraer23

I'm done exams now also and would like to get together sometime if I'm not working


----------



## wujo

Anybody want to hit up a restaurant or bar? Is everybody free on Saturday evenings?


----------



## soundofsilence

I'd definitely like to meet up with you guys sometime! When are you planning? My last exam is on the 27th but i might be able to meet up before then- I need to take the occasional study break.


----------



## Saqq

2+ weeks since the last post  

seems like everyone wants to do something (including me) but no one wants to take control/leadership role (lots of pressure? anxiety? SA?  ) to set it up and it never happens (again including me) :afr

Maybe just set a date up (3rd wednesday of every month?) Something small for a once a month thing? Dundas Square/Jack astors-Movie-something else type thing? I mean I can pretty much commit 99% -- its that 1% that if no one else shows up would suck :no


----------



## wujo

Saqq said:


> 2+ weeks since the last post
> 
> seems like everyone wants to do something...


Haha, yes, I know exactly how you feel! Jack Astors had obnoxious, blaring music which made it impossible to hear one another, but if it's quieter earlier in the evening then it could be a destination.

I'm available on weekends only now, and if we could agree to a date-say, next Saturday or Sunday (assuming you're all available on one or the other)-then we can start from there!

I'm trying to go to a social anxiety meetup weekly now, and this particular one is planning a pub night next week so if you're interested we could do something after the meeting. It's optional, of course, but I think it would alleviate the pressure of organizing this. There are lots of restaurants nearby too. Almost forgot, this is at Yonge and Eglinton.

Anybody agree or disagree? Thoughts would be awesome


----------



## soundofsilence

Hey guys! Well I would definitely like to meet up but I actually can't this saturday or sunday. Wednesdays would be better for me (at least until school starts again in september) or I could do the weekend after. Also I think we should do something which would be open to underage people- like me. But we should definitely not let this conversation die. In fact, if it does I will personally pm everyone who has shown an interest in meeting up.


----------



## wujo

OK everyone, let's try the weekend of June 13-14. Let's confirm whether it'll be Saturday or Sunday, then we'll have two weeks to decide where we'll meet.

If you can't make it for this, we can keep doing these get togethers forever and ever and ever...


----------



## pita

I want to come to one of these things but I don't know any of you guys. Would that be awkward? I'm thinking yes.


----------



## wujo

pita said:


> I want to come to one of these things but I don't know any of you guys. Would that be awkward? I'm thinking yes.


Who cares, just come!

Oh and if you want to contact me outside of the forums, do so through my MSN address. We can exchange phone numbers (scary, I know!) if this meetup actually happens.



m10 said:


> sunday please? i work almost every fri & sat...retail sucks...
> 
> and wujo, i've wanted to go to the meetup at yonge & eglinton but its so far


Sunday's fine with me. Again, it's also cool if anyone wants to do another date after June 13-14 if you're unable to make it for that week.


----------



## soundofsilence

I think saturday would be better for me, but I'll know closer to the date for sure. And I don't know anyone either pita.


----------



## IllusionalFate

pita said:


> I want to come to one of these things but I don't know any of you guys. Would that be awkward? I'm thinking yes.


I'm in the same boat. :/


----------



## wujo

If there are more people who prefer Saturday to Sunday, then we will meet on the Saturday instead.

I think if it comes to Sunday, then meeting in the afternoon is ideal for those who have work on Monday (me included).


----------



## wujo

Would anybody like to suggest where they'd want to go? Dundas Square was the concensus last time, so how does it sound if we met there? It's a simple TTC ride and there are plenty of eateries around and if you want peace and quiet on a Saturday night we could hang out in the Eaton Centre when the stores are closed!

Yonge and Eglinton also has plenty of restaurants around, so that's another option.

Keep posting ideas, everyone!


----------



## nothing to fear

pita said:


> I want to come to one of these things but I don't know any of you guys. Would that be awkward? I'm thinking yes.


do it!

everyone feels awkward and nervous at first. i was too, and i still will be next time but it is still a good experience for exposure as well.

you too, IllusionalFate!


----------



## cutey130

I'll go! I have nothing to lose anyways. I've never been out with a bunch SA people in a group before.


----------



## nothing to fear

okay so a rough list of those who are interested: 

LonelyHeart87
wujo
mzLizC
Saqq
Nameless
m10
embraer23
soundofsilence
pita
IllusionalFate
cutey130


and i'm probably cool with saturday, better with it at night though since i work during the day (although i could work a couple days before instead).


dundas square or yonge&eg sounds fine with me too.
and i agree we should plan ahead a bit better and find a place that we don't have to scream at the top of our lungs just to hear each other 



oh and sometime take over as the organizer. i'm too much of a disorganized scatterbrain to take on that responsibility


----------



## micr0monkey

I would be interested in this, but I live in Milton and don't really have a mode of transportation. If anyone knows where that is and lives close maybe we could go together


----------



## IllusionalFate

Looks like I can't back out of this one now. Thanks a lot Heather!:mum Heh jk 

Either day is good for me. I'll probably be pretty quiet and anxious at first since I haven't met any of you before, but I'll loosen up after the initial meeting. Especially if we go to a bar after the restaurant.


----------



## dullard

I'll keep an eye out for a July/August get together.


----------



## IllusionalFate

****. Even if I pass my road test next week and get my driver's license, I would need to get an extended license or passport to get into Canada (I live in Tonawanda, a suburb of Buffalo; From my house it takes 10 minutes to get to the border, and about another 20 minutes to reach Hamilton. It's a two hour drive from my house to Toronto overall [103 miles]). I'll call the NYS DMV tomorrow and ask how long it takes for them to fulfill applications. I hope they let me pay the money for the extended license right then and there so I'd be able to get it at the same time my standard NYS license would be in the mailbox.


----------



## bbarn

hey guys, i haven't checked this thread in a while but i would be willing to meet up as well.


----------



## soundofsilence

Ok does anyone have a preferred time of day? I think the afternoon would be best for me.


----------



## wujo

I don't have a preference; I'll go to lunch or dinner.


----------



## Saqq

After 6-7 if it's on a weekday since I assume a bunch of people work?


----------



## vicente

Save an event for August! I will be back in Toronto in August and I'd love to meet some of y'all, and also to savor some Timbits and coffee double-double


----------



## soundofsilence

Ok, we should decide on a day. What day of the week works the best for everyone?


----------



## wujo

Let's do Saturday night please! And does anybody think we should book a table seeing the numbers we have?

I'm also up for mornings if any of you are too!

Edit: I might not be able to make it this week or the next due to some really important things that have come up. I'll only know maybe day of but still it's hard to say that I'll have enough time to meet up with you guys.


----------



## Nameless

Looks like I got unbanned just in time. I prefer Sunday evenings. I'm busy next Saturday.


----------



## cutey130

any weekend day is good for me


----------



## soundofsilence

Hey I just found out I have to work this saturday, and I'm busy sunday. So I guess I'm out on this one


----------



## wujo

Looks like nothing happened this week, so does anybody actually want to go out? I'll keep posting in here to arrange something every weekend until we decide to do this.

How about next Saturday evening? Anyone with me?

Edit: I'll be able to find time after 6 this week


----------



## Nameless

Yeah, what happened?

Btw, does anyone want to play tennis? I can't seem to find people


----------



## justforester

Do ppl from this site really meet up?? That's a big step since I find most other ppl in my life I suspect have SA are extremely antisocial. Hell, I was antisocial for many years and still have a few lingering antisocial habits.

It seems like you guys have been planning this for while, eh? Or did you guys already meet up a number of times? If you're willing for another, i might be up for it. 

How many of you will be going out?

Any people who play sports, I'm up for it. Especially team sports, like soccer, hockey, basketball, football, etc


----------



## wujo

justforester said:


> Do ppl from this site really meet up?? That's a big step since I find most other ppl in my life I suspect have SA are extremely antisocial. Hell, I was antisocial for many years and still have a few lingering antisocial habits.
> 
> It seems like you guys have been planning this for while, eh? Or did you guys already meet up a number of times? If you're willing for another, i might be up for it.
> 
> How many of you will be going out?
> 
> Any people who play sports, I'm up for it. Especially team sports, like soccer, hockey, basketball, football, etc


Hey, it's nice of you to want to come along.

I think a few others have done meetups awhile back, but it seems we haven't had one in a while-March was probably the last one we had.

If you've been following the thread, you'll likely see that we had been planning one for last week but somehow all the excitement fizzled out when the weekend came around.

I'm up for a meetup this Saturday evening anywhere, but for the sake of actually keeping this alive, I'd say Dundas Square at 7 or 8.


----------



## justforester

If we get enough people, I"m definitely down. 

There seems to be A LOT of lonely people on this site, so just holler and come. Get out of your home....

and Wujo, you're into soccer, eh? It's my main sport too so just holler at me back if you wanna join a pick up game together or something.


----------



## wujo

Anybody for 7pm, Dundas Square, tomorrow?


Edit: Also, I think we should set a cutoff time for this one so we can check if anyone is actually available so we don't have to go there and have no one turn up.

If people respond before 9am we will meet up this week, otherwise we can organize one for next Saturday.

Edit 2: 9am has passed so I'm guessing we should try again next week. Same times-7 or 8pm-and Dundas Square.


----------



## Saqq

sure, crappy weather today anyways


----------



## nothing to fear

okay well since nxne is going on its going to be really crowded.

i'm going there for it. the sonics are playing who are one of the very first garage bands from the '60s so it should be awseome. 

i'll have to see about next saturday, i think i'm free in the evening


----------



## wujo

If anybody else has no plans on Saturday, come along! 

Where do we want to go this week? Let's find a place to meet each other first, then we can head to a restaurant. Anybody spend enough time downtown to suggest a good restaurant, one that's a bit quieter?


----------



## wujo

Who's open for this Saturday? Post and let's go.


----------



## nothing to fear

i wouldn't be able to go, i'm camping the whole weekend.


----------



## Saqq

i will


----------



## wujo

Saqq said:


> i will


Bump thread for more participants please.

If it's just us two, Saqq, let's meet up and find a pub and smash it (if that's your style). And would you like to move the time up, say instead of 7 let's make it 6. I'm good for any time after 4 so it's up to you.


----------



## knuckles17

i think a coffiee shop is easiest


----------



## nothing to fear

this weekend coming up of the 4th i'd be able to go probably


----------



## IllusionalFate

I decided I should get a passport _before_ I take my road test, so now if I pass my road test on the 17th then I should hopefully be able to attend one of these. Though I haven't really experienced social interaction in years so I think the only way I'd have the courage to go is if our destination is a bar - some alcohol in my system would actually allow me to talk during a SAS get together! Heh.


----------



## nothing to fear

hah yeah i def need alcohol to help
if there are members who are underage then we can go to a restaurant that still serves alcohol, i wouldn't want to leave anyone out.


----------



## nothing to fear

IllusionalFate isn't that really far to get here from NY? thatd be awesome if you came as well.


----------



## IllusionalFate

nothing to fear said:


> IllusionalFate isn't that really far to get here from NY? thatd be awesome if you came as well.


It sure would be far to get there from NYC (~10 hour drive), but since I live right beneath Toronto and the US/CA border it would only take me a little over an hour to travel there.


----------



## nothing to fear

ohhh right. awesome!


----------



## delirium

I'm up for Saturday. What's the plan?


----------



## Saqq

ya, anyone? maybe Jack Astor's at dundas square? and go from there? Don't really know much of Toronto outside of that area


----------



## wujo

Hmmm, it got really loud at Jack Astor's last time (loud music) and we ended up relocating elsewhere. There are plenty of restaurants around Dundas Square anyways, but finding one with enough seats could be the hard part.


----------



## delirium

So far, the following have said okay to Saturday July 4: nothing_to_fear, Saqq, wujo, delirium. What's the plan?

I'm up for meeting at Dundas Square sometime early evening and deciding what to do after we meet up.


----------



## wujo

OK would we like that? It could get crowded so how do we want to do it? We could meet inside Eaton Centre, but I imagine the crowd wouldn't have waned as quickly as it did during the winter months, not enough to make it easy for us to find each other. We could meet outside a store like we did last time, but we'd have to find a more obscure store than Old Navy.

I know I will be down there tomorrow, but I'm still not sure how long we'll be down until, so I am not entirely sure if I will be making it.


----------



## nothing to fear

yeah.. can someone figure out which restaurant we should go to? nothing too loud like jack astor's was :/ i know the area well BUT i rarely go to restaurants there so i'm not up to date on what is good and what isn't. (errr nothing too pricey please).

if we make the meeting place then maybe we can exchange pics via PM as well since it's always crowded there. and it kind of makes me more comfortable to know who i'm looking for haha.


----------



## wujo

If anyone has a cell we can exchange numbers through PM-pics make me nervous lol.


----------



## nothing to fear

yup i can exchange numbers.
i'm not sure how many minutes i have left on my phone. i prefer getting a text first if you are going to call


----------



## delirium

I PMed you guys. But I don't know if I did it right.


----------



## wujo

OK so around 7 is good for everyone? We have three people definitely confirmed: nothing to fear; delirium; wujo.


----------



## Saqq

i'll be there too


----------



## vicente

Hi everyone,

I'm going to be back in Toronto in early August.
Anyone up for a gathering then? At the same place as the last meet up?


----------



## Nameless

time to bring this back from the dead. okay, dullard said he's coming to toronto and we are thinking of going to a concert and then just chilling i guess? anyone else interested? oh and i am not sure when he's coming, i think this weekend? i'll let you know when he tells me or he might post here.


----------



## nothing to fear

yup i'm up for this!


----------



## wujo

Whose concert are you guys planning to go to? I'd like to come if it's not too expensive.


----------



## nothing to fear

is it this weekend? i think it would be further away. thats fine anyway.
i checked the listings for concerts this weekend briefly and i don't know of any i'd want to see. we can just pick up a now magazine and see if anything looks interesting, i'll do that today.


----------



## Nameless

i'm talking to dullard and we are thinking of meeting sat night. not sure what we wanna do yet. if you find any concerts nothing to fear, post it


----------



## Nameless

let me know if you guys prefer sat or sun night.

post if you have any suggestions for concerts


----------



## delirium

I prefer Saturday.


----------



## nothing to fear

yes, saturday is better for me as well but i am free both days.

um maybe we can go to a bar, anyone up for that? i can look up any ones that might look good, or any shows that are cheap.

ooh there's this nice place called futures on bloor near spadina, it has a big patio and is mostly a bakery with cheesecake and desserts but they have other food, and they have really good sangrias and prob other good drinks. i imagine it'd be really crowded on saturday nights, it was busy when i went even on a sunday afternoon.


----------



## Nameless

bar sounds good to me. i think i know about the place you are talking about, yeah it might be busy but i don't mind if you guys want to go. annex also has a lot of bars/pubs, it's a good idea to meet (it's always pretty busy though).


----------



## nothing to fear

another place i've been wanting to go to is The Green Room. i've been told it's really nice. it's actually right beside Futures.

http://www.dine.to/greenroom

http://www.toronto.com/bars_clubs/article/530656


----------



## nothing to fear

http://www.dine.to/futures


----------



## wujo

Anyone established a time?


----------



## Nameless

green room sounds great too. i guess we will be meeting at either of those? time - i'm not really sure, how does 7pm sound? or is that too late or early?


----------



## wujo

7 sounds about good.


----------



## nothing to fear

do you think we can make it 7:30? i'm working earlier so i'm worried i'll be late


oh and do you want to meet on the street where those are located (brunswick and bloor)? or in front of spadina station which is the closest subway stop?


----------



## Nameless

7:30 sounds good to me. do you want to meet outside the spadina station since it won't be crowded?

btw, who is coming? and do you guys want to exchange #'s or something via PM? i kinda forget how you guys look like (nothing to fear and wujo), sorry!


----------



## nothing to fear

Nameless (?)
wujo (Angus?)
delirium (Jeff?)
dullard (Brandon)
+me


is that correct?

yea i can send out my number and a photo of me if anyone needs it.

i actually think i have all of your numbers, except for dullard/Brandon's. 

i'm not sure i remember what you look like Nameless .. maybe send a pic. and your name so i don't have to have you listed on my phone as "Nameless", haha.


----------



## justforester

I'm down guys if you need another  and nameless' name is VARUN, nothingt*****.

This is happening Saturday right?

I'll try to come on time.... how long do you guys stay outsince I might be late if it's at 7 since I play soccer and don't want to just show up for just 1 or 2 hours before you guys go home. I typically stay out pretty late, like up until 4 am. But i'll probably be there if you guys don't flake on me.

PM me if you want me to come.... and please give me one your phone numbers so i have someone to call.


----------



## nothing to fear

we are meeting at 7:30. i don't know how long we are staying out till. i can PM you my number and you can text me whether you decide to go or not tomorrw.


----------



## mind_games

I vote sushi place.


----------



## Nameless

stop stalking us mind games


----------



## mind_games

Well someone has to remind you to bring along a camera :b.


----------



## Nameless

I will take lots of pics next time, don't worry.

So anyone want to do anything next weekend?


----------



## vicente

Me! I am in town all next week, if anyone is up for some Green Room or Korean BBQ at Queen & University Ave (Osgoode Station)


----------



## nothing to fear

the 31st/1st? i'm busy this weeked


----------



## nothing to fear

i'm a vegetarian but korean BBQ sounds sooo good right now :um


----------



## Nameless

bump. so next weekend?


----------



## wujo

Anything happening this week?


----------



## vicente

Anyone free this Sunday at 7? How about we head over to Nataraj, it's an Indian restaurant on Bloor west of Spadina.


----------



## Nameless

can you make it 6:30?


----------



## nothing to fear

i don't think i'll be going, i've been socializing a lot in the past week and i need a rest. :/ i'm trying hard not to spend any money as well.


----------



## Nameless

since no one replied, i'm guessing we are not meeting. i probably won't get to check this thread again by tomorrow. so guess we can meet next week vicente?


----------



## vicente

Wednesday then? 7pm at Nataraj?

I'm also open to other places and times.


----------



## vicente

Thursday at 7pm at the Red Room?


----------



## Annya

does anyone want to meet up 1?


----------



## Nameless

1pm is too early. What about 7pm at the Red Room, like vicente said (Friday instead)? I am free this weekend too


----------



## vicente

I'm leaving Sunday morning, if people want to meet up on Saturday and have a time and an idea that doesn't involve alcohol, please reply.


----------



## mind_games

A bunch of moose would be more organized than you lot. :b


----------



## AriesTrying

just wondering what the general age of the people meeting up tends to be? i'm 25 and wondering if i'd be too old for this crowd


----------



## Saqq

Last time I went it was people from 21-25

I'm definitely up for something sometime soon, although I would prefer if alcohol is there lol :drunk


----------



## vicente

AriesTrying said:


> just wondering what the general age of the people meeting up tends to be? i'm 25 and wondering if i'd be too old for this crowd


I'm turning 24 next month, I've met up with a couple people older than me at SAS gatherings.


----------



## nothing to fear

AriesTrying said:


> just wondering what the general age of the people meeting up tends to be? i'm 25 and wondering if i'd be too old for this crowd


i'm 20 and i've been the youngest at every gathering, i believe. most there have been early to mid 20s on average.

even so, any age is just as welcome and could fit in just as much.


----------



## noobleech

Darn... I feel old.

I also live in Toronto, feel very lonely, and would like to connect with some others in the city.


----------



## Saqq

Anyone up for Buskerfest? http://www.torontobuskerfest.com/

basically dozens of professional street performers doing their stuff -- sounds fun (and free  )


----------



## Louis

buskerfest sounds cool id be up for it


----------



## Nameless

hey guys, dullard is in toronto again. and he wants to meet again, let me know if anyone is up for it. he's here till the 20th, so i guess anything before that.


----------



## nothing to fear

for sure i am up for it


----------



## IllusionalFate

I recently discovered Greyhound, so I should be able to make this one.


----------



## Saqq

sure, always around


----------



## Nameless

so when is everyone free? i'm free this saturday and next.


----------



## Saqq

Nameless said:


> so when is everyone free? i'm free this saturday and next.


any day/time is good for me basically :sus


----------



## IllusionalFate

I actually may not be able to make it. I forgot that it can take up to 12 more days for my EDL to arrive in the mail...


----------



## Saqq

so now we wait for the inevitable and for someone to step up and actually set a time/place  I wish I could but I know nothing about Downtown except the Vapour Lounge


----------



## Nameless

I don't know many places either. How about Sept 12 or 13th for the day? I can't do it this weekend.


----------



## nothing to fear

okay. 13th preferable


----------



## nothing to fear

Auron said:


> let me guess...another meeting taking place at a bar/pub/restaurant?


hahaha for some reason i expected you to say something like that


----------



## KXracer

Auron said:


> every single meeting i've gone to...about 4-5+ there's always been alcohol involved. Of course i never did complained about it the previous years. Sure alcohol decreases anxiety and makes you more talkative, but wouldnt be nice to be 100% sober and try socializing. alcohol is a quick fix to not deal with the anxiety. Again the point is to learn to overcome the anxiety on your own without the need of alcohol in social situations.
> 
> Then again, thats just me. :/


You guys should try this out.


----------



## nothing to fear

Auron said:


> every single meeting i've gone to...about 4-5+ there's always been alcohol involved. Of course i never did complained about it the previous years. Sure alcohol decreases anxiety and makes you more talkative, but wouldnt be nice to be 100% sober and try socializing. alcohol is a quick fix to not deal with the anxiety. Again the point is to learn to overcome the anxiety on your own without the need of alcohol in social situations.
> 
> Then again, thats just me. :/


oh i totally know what you mean, nick. while i don't always rely on it and don't always need it, it can be a big help with anxiety so i do use it for that purpose at times. but its also partly just for normal relaxing as how other non-SAers might use it. in that way i don't think its terribly detrimental as in most situations where i'm socializing with friends or family i'm offered alcohol so its common to have a drink when out with people (sure there is def a difference between ALWAYS needing it...)

i guess with these meet-ups a lot of us are at pretty different points of progress with our anxiety, so going to a place that will have alcohol might ensure that more would want to join us if they know they can have a drink to be able to relax at least for some part of the meet-up.
i'm sure otherwise some of us at SAS meet-ups are doped up on benzos anyway which can be close to feeling drunk 

personally i'd still prefer being able to have the option of drinking but hey i'm certainly open to other suggestions.


----------



## IllusionalFate

My EDL just arrived in the mail today, yay.  Next weekend is fine for me, I don't have any preference for day/time.

As far as whether alcohol should be involved, I guess that depends on whether you consider this more of a social gathering for fun or an opportunity to work on getting over SA. I agree with nothing to fear that having the option to drink would be ideal.

I'm up for going someplace besides a bar, I just hope that I can be at least somewhat sociable without having to be wasted.


----------



## AussiePea

The amount of jealousy I have for you guys being able to have these meets is off the scale. One day I hope to join you all!!!!


----------



## Saqq

haha if theres no alcohol, someone bring me some xanax/adderal? :b

I'm ok with whatever/wherever it is


----------



## IllusionalFate

I just got back from a job interview (after writing my previous post just before I left) and was hired on the spot, so I'll have to check to see which days I have off. To be honest, if I don't quit before this meetup takes place due to SA, then that'd be a miracle.



Ospi said:


> The amount of jealousy I have for you guys being able to have these meets is off the scale. One day I hope to join you all!!!!


There aren't any SAS members I know of that live near me either, I have to travel to another country just to go to the closest meetup, ha.



Saqq said:


> haha if theres no alcohol, someone bring me some xanax/adderal? :b


I'm definitely going to be on a high dose of Adderall before I go, whether or not alcohol is available. I'll also have some uh... *cough* dietary supplements with me just in case, so fear not of an alcohol-free get together.


----------



## Havalina

Man, this sounds so scary, but I think I will try to make it out to this....once the time/place details get hammered out.


----------



## nothing to fear

BUMP


who's in? 
which day is best - Nameless suggested this weekend, either the 12th or 13th?
what are you guys up to doing - restaurant as usual? if so any suggestions of where to go? 
what time of the day?



for me, preferably sunday the 13th but i can do the 12th (undecided on plans i have).
any time of the day is good. i kind of prefer late afternoon/evening.


----------



## Nameless

i was kinda hoping someone would pick the place :lol

i can't do afternoon. i have to be somewhere, i prefer evenings. do you guys want to try something like bowling or restaurant, like heather suggested?


----------



## meyaj

A bar sounds good, I definitely wouldn't be able to handle this sober :b

Then again, I don't think I'd be capable of this right now no matter how much liquor you put in me... :cry


----------



## meyaj

No doubt bars are loud, that's usually my excuse to stay quiet :teeth

I seriously doubt I'll grow the balls in the next 4 days to attend this thing, but something with a liquor license would probably help attendance... like maybe Boston Pizza if you want to keep things cheap lol

But god knows I spend about 0 dollars/month on social get-togethers, I definitely don't burn through cash as quickly as the extroverts my age...


----------



## nothing to fear

we might be able to find quiet bars. for sure we would if we went on the sunday


----------



## IllusionalFate

I just remembered if I took a bus there, I may not be within walking distance to our destination. From what Greyhound.com lists, they make stops at these locations in Toronto:


Air Ca Centre
Arpt
Arpt3 Term
Royal York Hotel
U & Wellington
Union Sta
Univ Ave
So, if you guys decide on a place that's far from any of the above then I'll have no way of getting there, unless someone can give me a ride.

I'd prefer going to a bar but if not a restaurant sounds like a good idea as well. Bowling seems a little too... "active" if that makes any sense - someplace where we could just go and chill sounds best, but that's just me. We could always just either hit up a bar or liquor store afterward. 



meyaj said:


> A bar sounds good, I definitely wouldn't be able to handle this sober :b
> 
> Then again, I don't think I'd be capable of this right now no matter how much liquor you put in me... :cry


You should go! I'm actually considering going to this and I'm completely socially inept, so it's going to be awkward for sure, heh. Oh well, I'd regret it if I skipped out on this so I'm just going to try to have fun and relax. What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## Saqq

just post the place/time and I'll show up


----------



## nothing to fear

Union Station is right on the subway line and downtown so if you arrive there you'll be fine with getting anywhere else by subway. we usually end up meeting outside of a station anyway.

Air Ca Centre and Royal York Hotel are right by Union too. Those airport locations would be much too far. Uni Ave goes through the downtown area as well so i'd assume the stop off is near the subway. 
either way just post the location when you know it and we can tell you how to get there. 


and yes i'd feel awkward bowling as well. sorry i'm no fun but its too much work on top of socializing, haha


----------



## IllusionalFate

Cool, I forgot about the subway.  Looks like getting there from the bus stop should be a non-issue then.


Ok, so for a preliminary look at who'll be there:

dullard
Nameless
nothing to fear
IllusionalFate (? - just in case tickets aren't available)
Saqq
Havalina (?)
meyaj (?)


----------



## Nameless

let me know what you guys decide and what time, i'll be there


----------



## KXracer

Auron said:


> have fun guys!


You should go too! GO GO GO!


----------



## nothing to fear

Auron said:


> have fun guys!


you're not going? :wife

same goes to anyone else who is backing out


----------



## nothing to fear

can we decide which day is best?

i prefer sunday the 13th. do you guys have school/work early the next morning?
that day is better for dullard too.


what's good about sundays is how so many bars that are usually busy are pretty quiet.


----------



## nothing to fear

i don't use a car and have never driven so i would have no idea where that would be. :/

you could use a parking lot at a TTC station then get there by subway.


----------



## IllusionalFate

The 13th sounds good to me. :]


----------



## Lithium4

I've been meaning to take a trip to Toronto for a while now, too bad I can't make it this weekend. Hope y'all have a good time.


----------



## nothing to fear

bump again!


people still in? anyone have any bars or restaurants to recommend? 

i went to the green room last week and it was nice and a quiet atmosphere. it's both a bar and restaurant.


----------



## Saqq

Yep, still in if we ever decide a place


----------



## nothing to fear

OKAY so the following are still in for tomorrow/sunday:

me
IllusionalFate
Saqq
dullard


who else?

uhh anyone want to message other toronto people who might be in?


cause i can't really think of anywhere else convenient to get to... want to just meet at 7:30pm @ spadina subway station in front of the exit?
is that time okay?

if we walk a bit west on bloor we can get to the green room or futures (where we went last time).. uhh then we can chose? how does that sound?


if anyone else needs my cell number i can give it out.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Or I can.


----------



## nothing to fear

haha


----------



## nothing to fear

so it will only be 3 of us i guess? that's not bad


----------



## IllusionalFate

I won't be able to make it out for this one, last bus to Toronto left earlier today.


----------



## nothing to fear

damn  thats okay. hopefully next time. 

we should plan it on a friday or saturday so people will school/work on weekdays can more likely attend.


it will be 4 of us now, not bad.


----------



## nothing to fear

Auron said:


> how was it!? oh wait...its 11:47. either you guys just got home or you're all still hanging out! hope it went well!


it was good, i liked the place we went to. you should have come!

maybe next time it can be set for a day where more members can make it because it seems sunday wasn't convenient for a lot of people...


----------



## meyaj

With enough warning I think there's a good possibility I can make it out to the next one. Would probably be good for me anyways.

I'm just really terrible at small talk, which I imagine most people are, so I'm really wondering how these things work without it feeling awkward the entire time :lol


----------



## Nameless

what about this weekend? anyone up for another meet up? yeah, yeah, i am always free


----------



## dullard

I would be up for another meet up if it happens before I leave.


----------



## Saqq

I'm always up for it, just need a time/place


----------



## Nameless

saturday around 5. how about a bar or a pub? been a while since i got drunk :lol 
we can just meet up at spadina station and walk around annex till we find a place, which is what we usually do anyways. but ya im up for anything other than sitting home


----------



## IllusionalFate

I'm down for this weekend. Is Saturday good for everyone? I'm going to have to stay on top of this thread this time so I have a chance to get bus tickets before it's too late.


----------



## Saqq

sublimit said:


> Haha, everyone is avoiding suggesting a time/place. :b


welcome to the Toronto thread  This has been happening for like the last 5months lol :afr


----------



## Nameless

go ahead and suggest.

we usually call each other when we meet and that's pretty much how i recognized or i can link you to my picture.

so is saturday ok, or do people prefer sunday?


----------



## Saqq

Saturday is probably better since some people go to school/work on Mondays -- not like any of us have anything to do on Saturday anyways


----------



## nothing to fear

sublimit said:


> Evidently! I'd suggest something, but since I'm new here, I just don't think it'd be right.
> 
> I'm down for something this weekend btw. And, uh, how do you recognize newcomers?


i can send you my pic, or you can send it to any of us. or i can just describe what i'll look like.

yea i think saturday is fine for me.


----------



## nothing to fear

OKAY since no one else is doing it.  
this saturday? evening - 5pm or later?


want to meet at the same place as before or find somewhere new?


people who have said yes, sort of:

me
dullard
Saqq
Nameless
sublimit
IllusionalFate
meyaj (?)


----------



## AussiePea

Someone invent a teleportation device please


----------



## nothing to fear

we've usually met around 7pm. any time later is fine for me too.


umm the times we've stayed out has varied. last time we split at... just after 1am i think? another time it was 1:30ish but a couple other meet-ups we had left at 11ish. if my memory has served me right, that is.


----------



## Nameless

nothing to fear said:


> OKAY since no one else is doing it.
> this saturday? evening - 5pm or later?





Nameless said:


> saturday around 5.




edit: actually any time is okay with me. and are we going to do something or is the usual, just chilling?


----------



## Nameless

can we do some activity, like bowling, paintball, or tennis, or frisbee, pretty much anything? and then chill at the bar for some drinks.


----------



## AussiePea

Yes, yes we can (I have a right to help with organisation since I will be there in spirit).

Seriously though, you guys need to do something active like Varun mentioned, something you can laugh and have a good time with and then have even bigger laughs about when you grab some drinks after.


----------



## nothing to fear

damn we have to actually be active and such? i'm lazy and no fun when it comes to this kind of thing. :b

how about you all?


----------



## AussiePea

Well it can simply be an option for people if they are interested. Those not keen on the idea of an activity can always skip that and go to the bar with everyone afterwards.

It would be fun though, letting your hair down, do some running around.


----------



## sublimit

Haha, Nameless was right; no one likes physical activities!  An alternative could be that those interested in frisbee tennis could meet up at 5pm for about an hour, and then everyone could meet at 6pm for drinks and such? I myself am up for a match of frisbee tennis though!


----------



## nothing to fear

Ospi said:


> Well it can simply be an option for people if they are interested. Those not keen on the idea of an activity can always skip that and go to the bar with everyone afterwards.


yup that could work.

haha when i run for the very short walk home late at night i immediately collapse on the couch, panting completely out of breath, weak, with a racing heart and chest pains. that's normal.. right?


----------



## AussiePea

Normal for those of us who never do any exercise  One way to fix that haha.

Oh and for the record I am patenting frisbee tennis.


----------



## IllusionalFate

Hmm. I get off at 610 Bay Street, so I can walk to St. Patrick from there then take the subway to Spadina. Shouldn't take too long, but the bus arrives at around 5:15pm so I won't be able to make it any earlier than 5:30/5:45 or so. Would everyone be cool with meeting at 6 instead? If not, I could either catch you guys after bowling/tennis/whatever or just give someone a call so I know where to go once I arrive at Spadina.


----------



## dullard

If we do an activity can it be pool? I have the urge to play some pool. sublimit, you would likely be able to spot me in the group, I am usually right on time and am quite recognisable. I can be the beacon for the SAS gathering! I am 6'2 with longish brown hair, a fairly long beard, I will be wearing a Nadja t-shirt and carrying light tan bag with red writing.


----------



## Emptyheart

Ospi said:


> Someone invent a teleportation device please


Seriously lol...I feel left out when you guys talk about meet ups


----------



## Nameless

i'm up for tennis at 5pm, then we can go to pub/bar with pool...how does that sound? we can get tennis, drinks, and pool that way :lol



nothing to fear said:


> yup that could work.
> 
> haha when i run for the very short walk home late at night i immediately collapse on the couch, panting completely out of breath, weak, with a racing heart and chest pains. that's normal.. right?


i'm the same. i only mentioned activity because we can channel our anxiety and use it as adrenaline for activities :lol

i seem to use the laughing smiley a bit too much :sus


----------



## sublimit

So you said tennis would be near Queen and Bathurst? In what area is the drinking/pool going to take place afterwards?


----------



## nothing to fear

IllusionalFate that sounds fine. i can give you my cell number and you can text if you need help. same goes for any other newcomers who need it. 


if tennis takes place in queen/bathurst area then we can find a bar/restaurant to go to that's closer to there.
that area is always really busy on saturdays particular since it's the film fest but we can find something.


oh and i'd likely get there after people anyway haha, but if not then for the people who haven't seen me, i'm about 5'2" and have brown hair.. yea.


----------



## meyaj

Oh geez when I said i'd be up for the next one, I really didn't think it would be so soon! 

I'm going to see family in Montreal tomorrow until monday... maybe next next time :teeth


----------



## Nameless

so am i going to be tennis by myself? :lol


----------



## AussiePea

Not sure how well my spirit can play tennis but I can try!!!


----------



## nothing to fear

sooo guys what time is this happening and where are we meeting?



Auron said:


> you have brown hair? :O
> 
> im not joking by the way :lol


haha and what colour do you think it is? maybe because i'm quite pale it looks black in comparison (?)


----------



## Nameless

are you SUUUUUURE you don't want to play tennis nothing to fear? 

i'm still going to hope a few people show up for tennis. so why don't we say tennis at 5 and bar/pub at 6? for people who dont want to play, maybe meet us at trinity bellwood parks(near queen and bathrust)? there are quite a few bars, pubs, etc there.


----------



## mind_games

[ignore; clutter]


----------



## ice-t

Are you guys actually meeting today for sure? I'll be downtown this evening but don't know for how long. I've never met anyone from here, so I'd like to meet you all. I just need to know where you will all be at!
Btw do I need to bring a racket for tennis or is this provided?


----------



## Nameless

it would be great if you can bring a tennis racket. i only have one spare. we are planning to play tennis at 5 at trinity bellwoods park. we can exchange phone numbers so we can find each other.


----------



## sublimit

Nameless said:


> it would be great if you can bring a tennis racket. i only have one spare. we are planning to play tennis at 5 at trinity bellwoods park. we can exchange phone numbers so we can find each other.


So it's at Trinity Bellwoods, and it's definitely a go? And yes, exchanging numbers is a very good idea seeing as I don't know anyone! :yes


----------



## Nameless

ok, so i'm leaving my computer. it looks like only sublimit's interested in playing tennis. do others want to meet us at the park? we can walk from there to a nearby bar/pub or whatever.


----------



## Saqq

I'll meet you guys there once I find it =/


----------



## nothing to fear

yea i can get to TBP. um later than five though since i just got up. :/ i'll text you guys when i'm somewhat close. might be like 6


----------



## AussiePea

So how was it? did you guys play tennis? Have a good time?? Was my spirit any good at tennis???


----------



## Nameless

hunger and pills poking me woke me up. im pretty sure i know what they are but not really sure when i got them

other than tennis, i am not really sure what happened. i'm guessing i drank quite a bit because of the lack of money in my wallet. so, i'm not really sure when i came home or if i had fun. maybe someone can tell me if i did? :lol


----------



## Saqq

You had the time of your life, when you weren't passed out on the table 

edit: Take that Edmonton!


----------



## sublimit

Saqq said:


> You had the time of your life, when you weren't passed out on the table
> 
> edit: Take that Edmonton!


MOAR SHOTS!!1!!!!1! :teeth


----------



## IllusionalFate

I had a great time! I just regret drinking to the point where I could no longer speak properly (or at all :|). Don't remember much of what happened after we walked to that last place, but spare me the details please. *facepalms at self*

Next time I need to get there earlier in case I get lost again, heh.



Saqq said:


> You had the time of your life, when you weren't passed out on the table
> 
> edit: Take that Edmonton!


:lol Great pic.


----------



## JFmtl

So you guys got pretty drunk, n'est-ce pas?:drunk

how is the hungover?


----------



## AussiePea

I have not stopped laughing at the pic for minutes. So much kudos.


----------



## AussiePea

I DEMAND more pics of this meet, preferably of Varun doing silly things xD


----------



## Lithium4

Ospi, why don't you take a trip to eastern Canada?


----------



## Lithium4

We need to organize a Montreal vs. Toronto meeting.


----------



## AussiePea

Buy me a ticket and I will be there in seconds.


----------



## Lithium4

I can go as high as paying for the beer once you get here.


----------



## AussiePea

Can we push it to two beers?


----------



## Lithium4

I'll even buy you one of the Aussie sized beers that Homer wasn't impressed with.

"Meh, it's pretty big...I guess"


----------



## Saqq

Ospi said:


> I DEMAND more pics of this meet, preferably of Varun doing silly things xD


all my pictures are of Varun passed out on random tables... so they all look the same


----------



## delirium

Saqq said:


> all my pictures are of Varun passed out on random tables... so they all look the same


haha... awesome


----------



## Medicine Wheel

Well, he looks happy in the picture.


----------



## La_Resistance

:lol The pic is priceless.


----------



## Bobby

Cool!

Im not from toronto but I am close. I go there now and then, and I will have to go to the next one


----------



## Nameless

i can't come this weekend. next week, i might be up for it. if you guys go, have fun! someone please take my place as the class clown :lol


----------



## Saqq

.


----------



## Havalina

You guys should arrange another so I can come!! I promise I won't be busy for the next... lol


----------



## Saqq

how about a movie followed up by a BAR/restaurant

or the obvious choice of Karaoke


----------



## Havalina

^I like that idea (bar/restaurant). But it better be a good movie


----------



## Nameless

Daredevil...but it's the director's cut!


----------



## chandavong

when do you guys want to do this ? I might come because I will be in toronto this weekend .


----------



## Havalina

Maybe we should do something is weekend then, I am up for it.....(ackkk someone other than me organize something! I don't really know TO well)


----------



## IllusionalFate

Anytime this weekend sounds good to me . I'd try to arrange something but I'm not from Toronto.


----------



## Saqq

just wait for heather to show up and pick something


----------



## Saqq

Since Heather didn't show up! how bout Sat. Dundas SQ at 7pm est? we can either see a movie first or get food from one of the surrounding areas (jack astors, rock n roll thing, brass rail (i kid...), $$$) and just go from there.


----------



## IllusionalFate

Just to make sure (don't want to get lost again -_- ), this is Dundas Square right?


----------



## Saqq

yes, literally impossible to miss, even in a cab you'd be stuck in traffic for a good 10mins to move 10meters.


----------



## IllusionalFate

It's only a 5 minute walk from the bus terminal so I could easily make it there.

Who else is in? Havalina & chandavong, is that time convenient for both of you?


----------



## Saqq

Ok I'm an idiot, I can't actually make it tommorow, i actually have plans for the first time in history  You guys can go without me or we can make it for next week or something - but ya, I won't be able to make it tommorow


----------



## SAgirl

Is Anyone going to the Alternative Press Tour 
Headliner: THE ACADEMY IS&#8230;, MAYDAY PARADE W/ SPECIAL GUESTS 
Support: SET YOUR GOALS (My fave band), THE SECRET HANDSHAKE, YOU ME AT SIX
at the Guvernment on November 13, 2009? I'm highly thinking of going. I plan to leave on the 15th after breakfast. I plan to stay at a hostel, but don't know if the HI-hostel is close by. I am pretty unfamiliar with Toronto.

http://www.theguvernment.com/

http://www.hostelworld.com/availability.php/HI-Toronto/Toronto/3856

This hostel is located on 76 Church Street close to George Brown - St. James location, I am guessing.

I ended up booking the hostel through hostelworld.com. I have to pay the deposit now and the rest upon arrival. I am so stoked! Now, I just have to book the bus and I am coming.

I was also thinking about going to The Second City to see Show us your Tweets on Sat Nov 14th. There is a 10:30pm show that is only $15.00 for students or an 8pm show that is $28.00. Maybe, we could go for a drink after somewhere.

http://www.secondcity.com/?id=theatres/toronto/mainstage


----------



## Havalina

Saqq said:


> Ok I'm an idiot, I can't actually make it tommorow, i actually have plans for the first time in history  You guys can go without me or we can make it for next week or something - but ya, I won't be able to make it tommorow


Actually I can't either.........I had no clue it was Thanksgiving this weekend lol. I have a family dinner to go to 

Sorry guys...


----------



## Saqq

SAgirl said:


> Is Anyone going to the Alternative Press Tour
> Headliner: THE ACADEMY IS&#8230;, MAYDAY PARADE W/ SPECIAL GUESTS
> Support: SET YOUR GOALS (My fave band), THE SECRET HANDSHAKE, YOU ME AT SIX
> at the Guvernment on November 13, 2009? I'm highly thinking of going. I plan to leave on the 15th after breakfast. I plan to stay at a hostel, but don't know if the HI-hostel is close by. I am pretty unfamiliar with Toronto.
> 
> http://www.theguvernment.com/
> 
> http://www.hostelworld.com/availability.php/HI-Toronto/Toronto/3856
> 
> This hostel is located on 76 Church Street close to George Brown - St. James location, I am guessing.
> 
> I ended up booking the hostel through hostelworld.com. I have to pay the deposit now and the rest upon arrival. I am so stoked! Now, I just have to book the bus and I am coming.


I love some of those bands, Set Your Goals especially, I'd love to meet up or something for that. I don't know much of the Toronto scene either as I'm out 40mins out. Maybe we can talk on msn [email protected]


----------



## Lithium4

Hey, anyone know why Nameless is permabanned?


----------



## sublimit

Lithium4 said:


> Hey, anyone know why Nameless is permabanned?


He is? What?


----------



## nothing to fear

haha, who knows. i'll find out next time he's online.


----------



## KXracer

I believe he asked to be banned...


----------



## nothing to fear

sometimes it states if the user asked to be banned. but maybe he requested they didn't put that down. *shrugs*


----------



## Saqq

Anyone for a meet this week/weekened? I broke my foot and could use some excitement!

I'll throw this out there to get something started: Zombieland + Jack Astors on Thursday or Friday?


----------



## AussiePea

Meee!!! Oh wait


----------



## Saqq

You need to come to Canada -- you'll be the most popular person ever, everyone loves an Australian Accent.


----------



## Saqq

so no one? am I going to have to hang out with the cool people in Montreal or Chicago?!


----------



## iceman

I might be up for something Sat night. Anyone else?


----------



## nothing to fear

i am busy this saturday, all of the weekend after that (i'll be in montreal) and possibly the saturday after that (halloween).


----------



## Saqq

Little Miss Popular now are we! 

lets just do something new york style, mid-november  seems we need a lot of time of time too


----------



## sublimit

I'm still up for meetups; I just won't be posting on the forums for awhile for reasons I can't discuss...


----------



## Saqq

anyone, for anything?


----------



## kos

Meh too far away. Have it in Kingston. 3 hours from Montreal and Toronto.


----------



## sublimit

Haha, Kingston is waaaaaay too far away; I don't drive!


----------



## iceman

Anyone up for something this Friday or Sat?


----------



## Havalina

iceman said:


> Anyone up for something this Friday or Sat?


 I'm available this Saturday but only if it's halloween themed, costumes and such...lol:afr


----------



## Saqq

have a halloween party to attend (yay for disguises).


----------



## gamecock

Hey how about someone from South Carolina attending?  I think I would break the record for traveling the fartherst..haha..You guys are awesome for getting this together. I have tried to get one near my area (Charlotte,NC or Atlanta, GA) for a while now..I was actually one of the sa'ers at the first meeting ever from this board. It was in 2001 up in Cleavland, Ohio and over 20 people came from all over..Once I get my vacation I might just fly up there and hang with you guys!


----------



## Saqq

anyone, for anything? before it gets freezing cold?


----------



## SAgirl

Anyone up for anything next Saturday? I looked today The AP Tour is sold out. 

I need to know about cheap Toronto restaurants that are good as well. PM me.


----------



## bbarn

i would like to join you guys on your next meetup


----------



## sublimit

Aye, I need a meetup soon; my depression and agoraphobia have been really bad lately.  I need to get out before I become a complete hermit!


----------



## nothing to fear

this is normally where i'd take charge and plan something since this thread has been bumped so many times but i'm practically broke and can't promise i'll be able to attend :|


----------



## SAgirl

Tell Saaq to plan a meetup for Saturday. Anyone interested? I will be there.


----------



## Havalina

Yes, I'd be interested in one this weekend. I need some socialization as well.


----------



## Nameless

This weekend sounds good to me as well


----------



## nothing to fear

i knew you'd asked to be unbanned eventually =P


----------



## Nameless

i have made my abode on SAS and must endure here


----------



## Saqq

so what do we want to do, other than movie/restaurant?

jobless, poor and out of benzos, but I'll stilll show up


----------



## Nameless

bring some 420, we'll chill and smoke 

but yeah, i have no idea what to do...


----------



## La_Resistance

You guys should take a 6 hour bus ride to....Montreal?


----------



## Lithium4

Yea, you can crash on my floor.


----------



## Nameless

I have a week off, I would definitely do it if I had money :'(


----------



## Lithium4

Ali will go pick you up.


----------



## Nameless

Haha. Yeah, Ali, give me a ride, you lazy ***!


----------



## Saqq

I'm not going to Montreal


----------



## IllusionalFate

Finally another meetup! W00t. I'll be there.


----------



## La_Resistance

Nameless said:


> Haha. Yeah, Ali, give me a ride, you lazy ***!


Damn Ontario cops giving me speeding tickets on the 401. Don't they see my Quebec plate? We're aloud to have 40 km/h buffer over the speed limit. :no

So yeah, I'll give you a ride as long as you pay whatever ticket I get on the way there and back. Deal?


----------



## Saqq

if were gonna have like 10~ people someone should probably reserve us seats at the Jack Astor's at dundas, assuming thats where were going/starting? (not it - as I bet only like 3 people show  )


----------



## nothing to fear

i'd like to go if this happens, but i will be starting a new job at work that day so i can't promise that i'll go since i might feel socially overwhelmed by the end of the day.
i'm also pretty low on cash...

jack astor's sounds fine since i can't think where else to go and pretty much anyone would know where that is (though admittedly i'm pretty sick of dundas square but i don't mind).


so far, yes/maybes:
Saqq
Havalina
sublimit
Nameless
SAgirl
iceman

who else?? i can make the reservation if no one else well :b


----------



## wujo

Hello dears, room for one more? I might be able to come out for a few hours if its on a Saturday.


----------



## nothing to fear

certainly! 


so far, yes/maybes:
Saqq
Havalina
sublimit
Nameless
SAgirl
iceman
wujo


at Jack Astor's at dundas square. what time do you guys think is good? 7ish?


----------



## mind_games

Could someone take photos of Nameless in compromising poses (or just drunk) and post them for the enjoyment of the rest of us? Pleeeeeeeeeeeease?


----------



## JFmtl

mind_games said:


> Could someone take photos of Nameless in compromising poses (or just drunk) and post them for the enjoyment of the rest of us? Pleeeeeeeeeeeease?


I second that request :yes


----------



## Lithium4

mind_games said:


> Could someone take photos of Nameless in compromising poses (or just drunk) and post them for the enjoyment of the rest of us? Pleeeeeeeeeeeease?


Or better yet, feel free to break out the video camera.


----------



## La_Resistance

I'm willing to pay to see it. :b


----------



## JFmtl

Post it on youtube.


----------



## Saqq

The first was just a sample of him getting drunk, wait til we have him mainlining heroin -- those videos are gonna sell for hundreds!


----------



## sublimit

So what time are we meeting up at?


----------



## Nameless

What day?


----------



## mind_games

wujo said:


> Hello dears, room for one more? I might be able to come out for a few hours if its on a Saturday.





nothing to fear said:


> certainly!
> 
> so far, yes/maybes:
> Saqq
> Havalina
> sublimit
> Nameless
> SAgirl
> iceman
> wujo
> 
> at Jack Astor's at dundas square. what time do you guys think is good? 7ish?





sublimit said:


> So what time are we meeting up at?





Nameless said:


> What day?


<shakes head> You nincompoops are meeting on Saturday at 7 at Jack ****ing Asters (at dundas square)!!!!! :b

Is everyone OK with that??


----------



## La_Resistance

:rofl


----------



## Nameless

in my defense, i don't have many brain cells left after all the drugs


----------



## mind_games

Nameless said:


> in my defense, i don't have many brain cells left after all the drugs


I don't thing you could bring your left and right hand together for a meetup Name. :b :b :b


----------



## Nameless

nothing to fear said:


> certainly!
> 
> so far, yes/maybes:
> Saqq
> Havalina
> sublimit
> Nameless
> SAgirl
> iceman
> wujo
> 
> at Jack Astor's at dundas square. what time do you guys think is good? 7ish?


you forgot fate btw


----------



## delirium

Well, it looks like a party I might as well crash. Here's to a night of awkward (yet oddly comforting) silence.


----------



## ice-t

Well, I haven't had the chance to meet anyone of you, or any SAer for that matter. So if it's not too late, count me in too!


----------



## bbarn

finally replying to a post where i'm not late, i would join in too, i know i got to help move some stuff in the afternoon so hopefully i can come. I've never met anyone here, how will i recognize any of you?


----------



## delirium

bbarn said:


> finally replying to a post where i'm not late, i would join in too, i know i got to help move some stuff in the afternoon so hopefully i can come. I've never met anyone here, how will i recognize any of you?


We'll be the bunch of people standing with arms crossed, head to the floor, avoiding eye contact with one another.


----------



## sublimit

mind_games said:


> <shakes head> You nincompoops are meeting on Saturday at 7 at Jack ****ing Asters (at dundas square)!!!!! :b
> 
> Is everyone OK with that??


*headdesk* She asked if 7 was a good time; no one CONFIRMED a time. Sorry for asking, geez...


----------



## nothing to fear

so far, yes/maybes:

Saqq
Havalina
sublimit
Nameless
SAgirl
iceman
wujo
IllusionalFate
delirium
ice-t
bbarn


going to be a full house =)

:afr


----------



## Nameless

wow, 11 people :boogie


----------



## Saqq

that table is going to have like 80 grams of adderall/benzos running through it


----------



## Nameless

sadly i have neither


----------



## Saqq

all you'll have to do is touch the table and it will absorbs it's precious powers.


----------



## Nameless

or make up for it by drinking extra


----------



## Saqq

that did work well last time :yes


----------



## nothing to fear

11 people so far have said they will attend, which for SAers means that actually only about 5 of them will show up :b


i'm kidding, we had a big turn out for that gathering in febuary, and that was the first in quite a while and mostly new people i think.


----------



## Social_butterfly00

Hey, I think I'm coming tomorrow with Noca. But I'm not his girlfriend. I live near him and we actually met on this board almost two years ago so I guess I'll see you all there, even though this is last minute and I won't recognize any of your user names since I hardly ever post lol


----------



## Social_butterfly00

oh noca just told me his gf is coming toolol so there'll be three of us


----------



## IllusionalFate

To avoid any confusion, do you guys just want to meet outside the subway station in the middle of Dundas Square, near the stairs?


----------



## Lithium4

Hey, you guys are getting together tomorrow? So are we. Hey we should all do a shot at the same time or something. 

Say, 1:45?


----------



## Nameless

Lithium4 said:


> Hey, you guys are getting together tomorrow? So are we. Hey we should all do a shot at the same time or something.
> 
> Say, 1:45?


i'll drink to habs sucking


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> Hey, you guys are getting together tomorrow? So are we. Hey we should all do a shot at the same time or something.
> 
> Say, 1:45?


People in toronto are already asleep by that time. :lol

:hide


----------



## La_Resistance

Nameless said:


> i'll drink to habs sucking


Ok there's only one way to settle this.
:duel

Let's bet on it.

Leafs and Habs are both playing.


----------



## Lithium4

Nameless said:


> i'll drink to habs sucking


Name the time. We'll toast to ****ty hockey teams in the twin meccas of the sport.


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> Name the time. We'll toast to ****ty hockey teams in the twin meccas of the sport.


Ok our team is a little ****ty, but their's is definitely ****tier.


----------



## Nameless

La_Resistance said:


> Ok there's only one way to settle this.
> :duel
> 
> Let's bet on it.
> 
> Leafs and Habs are both playing.


we are playing a better team :sus

but sure why not, what's the bet?



Lithium4 said:


> Name the time. We'll toast to ****ty hockey teams in the twin meccas of the sport.


10?


----------



## Lithium4

Shooters at 10. done.


----------



## Lithium4

La_Resistance said:


> Ok our team is a little ****ty, but their's is definitely ****tier.


Dude, did you realize we just won our SECOND game in regulation in our last 27?

Sorry Torontonians, I'll leave now.


----------



## La_Resistance

Nameless said:


> we are playing a better team :sus
> 
> but sure why not, what's the bet?


You gotta watch out tough, last guy I offered to bet on the Habs got permanently banned.

How about winner gets to choose the loser's avatar for 1 week?


----------



## La_Resistance

Lithium4 said:


> Dude, did you realize we just won our SECOND game in regulation in our last 27?
> 
> Sorry Torontonians, I'll leave now.


Shhhhhh... you are talking to loud. They might hear you.

:um


----------



## meyaj

God I feel like a loser for not having the balls to go to one of these things yet, when everybody else seems to no problem heh.

Just how dominant is the sausage in these groups anyways? Not that I'd go to one of these with the intention of hitting on people, but oddly enough I feel more relaxed with some female company.


----------



## nothing to fear

meyaj said:


> God I feel like a loser for not having the balls to go to one of these things yet, when everybody else seems to no problem heh.
> 
> Just how dominant is the sausage in these groups anyways? Not that I'd go to one of these with the intention of hitting on people, but oddly enough I feel more relaxed with some female company.


haha, at the most there's been two females at one time. i was the only girl for most of the gatherings i've been to. but it looks like there will be more this time.

so... 7 outside the subway station at dundas square? yes/no?


----------



## sublimit

nothing to fear said:


> so... 7 outside the subway station at dundas square? yes/no?


Yes!


----------



## IllusionalFate

Do you guys really want to go to loud-as-hell Jack Astors? We should find a place where we can talk to each other without screaming. They have a good menu and I'd be up for anything but I'm just putting that out there.


----------



## sublimit

Yeah, I'm not a fan of Jack Astor's either, but all resturants in that area are probably equally crappy. :/


----------



## wujo

we can always decide when we get down there. Personally wouldn't prefer JA's either because of the atmosphere.


----------



## ice-t

So how would i be able to recognize anyone of you? I suppose Dundas Square is a really busy and crowdy place. Don't really feel like asking every single person standing there if they are from social anxiety forum...


----------



## Saqq

I've been to most meetings so I should recognize most people who came before, just look like for me and nothing_to_lose to start with and go from there.

probably right accross the street from the subway exit, near that ticket booth thing that is never open.

Me- White Cargo Pants/Black Tshirt/Black Hoodie, fairly tall
Nothing to fear - Tiny Little Girl :b


I don't know any other restaurants in the area, cept Filmores, but thats more a strip club than a restaurant but they do have food


----------



## sublimit

LOL not filmores! I've spent more time there then I'd care to admit.


----------



## sublimit

Oh, and I'll be wearing a black skirt, black coat; I have lip piercings and reddish-brown hair, and I look awkward all the time, haha.


----------



## Saqq

sublimit said:


> LOL not filmores! I've spent more time there then I'd care to admit.


the plot thickens... :sus


----------



## nothing to fear

okay, sorry i am being lame, but i can't make it tonight. i ended up getting barely a wink of sleep despite trying and was a zombie all day at work and now i'm struggling to just stand upright and keep my eyes open. sorry. i wanted to go too :|
i'll see you guys next time. hope it's s fun night. =)


----------



## wujo

If anyone still needs a contact for tonight PM me and we'll exchange phone numbers. You can call or txt me for directions, I'm not shy about either (most of the time)


----------



## mind_games

sublimit said:


> *headdesk* She asked if 7 was a good time; no one CONFIRMED a time. Sorry for asking, geez...


soz :squeeze

Hope you guys had a good time


----------



## sublimit

Haha, BEST MOVIE EVER!!1!!1!!!


----------



## delirium

It was the best disaster comedy movie I've ever seen. And we lost you guys while talking to Dave the 46 year old homeless (?) man. Anyway, I had fun.


----------



## bbarn

sublimit said:


> Haha, BEST MOVIE EVER!!1!!1!!!


Lol..good times guys, i had a good night


----------



## sublimit

I still can't decide if it was the best or worst $13 I've ever spent. Ehn, it was good for the lulz.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

there should be a joint Montreal-Toronto meet up one day.


----------



## nothing to fear

definitely!


----------



## Saqq

sublimit said:


> I still can't decide if it was the best or worst $13 I've ever spent. Ehn, it was good for the lulz.


easily the best. I can't wait for the dvd + special features!.

I'd say that one was of the better SAS meets that we had -- too bad you missed it Heather


----------



## Havalina

delirium said:


> And we lost you guys while talking to Dave the 46 year old homeless (?) man. Anyway, I had fun.


Haha, sorry about that. I was trying to get away from him...but I'll take the blame for the latch, since I gave him the bday orange/cigarette. I felt bad for not saying bye properly to you and bbarn. It was nice meeting you both


----------



## Havalina

sublimit said:


> I still can't decide if it was the best or worst $13 I've ever spent.


LOL good question, very funny none-the-less. I'm glad I wasn't the only one laughing.


----------



## Nameless

Saqq said:


> easily the best. I can't wait for the dvd + special features!.
> 
> I'd say that one was of the better SAS meets that we had -- too bad you missed it Heather


I hope it was not by absence that made it better :sus


----------



## Saqq

nah, the more the merrier -- one day I'll need to get a hotel downtown or a place to sleep nearby so I can take you shot for shot


----------



## bbarn

Havalina said:


> Haha, sorry about that. I was trying to get away from him...but I'll take the blame for the latch, since I gave him the bday orange/cigarette. I felt bad for not saying bye properly to you and bbarn. It was nice meeting you both


Yes nice to meet you and all who came. That homeless man was a pretty lonely guy, he needed friends on his bday. I guess we became his friends for that little while despite the awkwardness hahaha


----------



## Saqq

sorry, we abandoned you kind of you, had to walk Sublimit to her house a few mins away (bad area!! ya ya I know Sublimit, I still say its bad considered I've heard of it  ) we didn't anyone so we assumed you some how abandoned Dave as well ; )

then we spent like 20-30minutes looking for Hav's car due to my thought that she parked at of Roy Thompson Hall instead Massey Hall -- which are NOWHERE near eachother - lol - We should of asked you Sub  It's pretty close by haha

It's ok, I had a great time throughout the night, even the movie - I love that guys movies (seriously, those effects=genius, plot = meh) -- but again I'm up for anything, all you gotta do is ask (grrr SAgirl and her Zoo adventure)

and after 30 edits this most be the most "sober" post I've made while "hammered", so we should remember it!


----------



## sublimit

Haha, I live 3 minutes away from dundas square; how is that a bad area? You have to go a little more east for that, and even then it's not that bad (take it from someone who has lived in the area for a while!) Oh well, I like being walked home anyway. I should also mention for future meetups that I have a parking spot available at my building if anyone needs it; I don't have a car so it's pretty much empty all the time. I also have a spare bedroom in case anyone gets too drunk to walk home, but it doesn't have a bed in it right now so that will be something available in the near-future once I get another one.

But yeah, I had a really good time.  More meetups!


----------



## SAgirl

What movie did you guys go see? Sounds like I missed the eventful part of the evening. Thanks for the directions back to Church Street. You were 100% right about them Saqq. 

Sorry about missing parts of the concert, too. Like you said it probably wasn't meant to be. Though, I could cry tears for having missed SYG. So disappointed. 

Sorry, about the zoo. I had no idea that I was going until I read that it was +13 outside on the events board at the hostel. I was like wow! that's nice then when I got outside, I had to go. I didn't call you since I didn't think that you would want to go with me. SA got in the way.

I know, I left abruptly, but I panicked. Plus, I promised that I would call someone and that was important to me as well. 

Everyone seemed really nice that came to the meetup. Toronto is a nice city, but I'm home now.


----------



## Saqq

haha don't worry about all that stuff, look me next time you're ever around or PM me a bunch


----------



## delirium

Haha, you guys got lost looking for Havalina's car. 

Till next time...


----------



## Saqq

yes, I'm a terrible driver/direction taker. f it, dibs on Sublimit's wooden floor


----------



## Nameless

does that mean you are going to start taking shots like a man now


----------



## Nameless

hey, who added the tag "leafs sucks"???


----------



## Saqq

Nameless said:


> does that mean you are going to start taking shots like a man now


maybe  but I'll still have my girly drinks Limade x2 the vodka -- wooo! 

$45 bill wooo!



Nameless said:


> hey, who added the tag "leafs sucks"???


I think ti's a truth detector and just auto-adds stuff


----------



## mind_games

Does anyone know what happened to LonelyHeart87? (She started this thread) Just curious.


----------



## nothing to fear

mind_games said:


> Does anyone know what happened to LonelyHeart87? (She started this thread) Just curious.


i saw her last in april and i haven't spoken to her since then, but judging from when i had her on facebook it looks like her social life has improved and maybe in general her life is more busy and she has decided to focus on that instead of being online. i can't speak for her though, that's just a guess. either way, good for her 
(edit. seeing as how she was here last in late may that seems likely)


----------



## mind_games

Thats good to hear  (thanks ntf)


----------



## Saqq

So anyone up for anything this weekend? or should we wait until next++? We don't need a packed crew.

For the weed friendly we can just go hang out at the Vapor Lounge -- even the non-weed friendly can come but you'll end up getting a little high in that atmosphere -- I have no clue how they keep it running haha


----------



## Nameless

I'm up for it


----------



## Lithium4

Hold on....what is the vapor lounge??


----------



## mind_games

Lithium4 said:


> Hold on....what is the vapor lounge??


I'm curious too


----------



## nothing to fear

i'm free this weekend. i'm not really up to going to the vapor lounge though, to be honest i get sick of hanging around stoners/weed. 


however i do like hotbox cafe, the food is pretty good and the patio is really nice , but its only really good if the weather is warm enough to sit outside. (and to a lesser extent, kindred, but i haven't tried food there that wasn't 'special' and the membership or extra cost of entry is just a pain)


----------



## Saqq

vapor lounge is just like a room, with a ****load of expensive bongs/volcano's you can use for $5 membership fee (A volcano will get you like 10-50x as high as a joint in my opinion). 

Personally I think it would be perfect for people with SA if we stick to around 4-5 people, they have these couches, so its kind like That 70's show, when they talk/sit at the table hehe

I wouldn't recommend coming if you don't wanna smoke though, but nothing stopping you if you just wanna see a bunch of idiots laugh for no reason for hours 

I've never done hotbox or kindred -- Can you rent/use volcano's there? Usually I just goto the Vapor Lounge to "fuel up" then go do something, so I don't really care for the decor/food they have


----------



## Saqq

I come home to no new posts in 2 days - boo -- don't make me make a trade for the Montreal message board - this is one the few I use :mum

At least lets pretend we'll meet them at Toronto, but give them directions to Saskatchewan


----------



## Lithium4

Yea, we're nerds Saqq. You should come chit chat in the Topicless group sometime.


----------



## Siick

What do Toronto and Saskatchewan have in common? Neither place has an NHL team.


----------



## nothing to fear

Saqq said:


> vapor lounge is just like a room, with a ****load of expensive bongs/volcano's you can use for $5 membership fee (A volcano will get you like 10-50x as high as a joint in my opinion).
> 
> Personally I think it would be perfect for people with SA if we stick to around 4-5 people, they have these couches, so its kind like That 70's show, when they talk/sit at the table hehe
> 
> I wouldn't recommend coming if you don't wanna smoke though, but nothing stopping you if you just wanna see a bunch of idiots laugh for no reason for hours
> 
> I've never done hotbox or kindred -- Can you rent/use volcano's there? Usually I just goto the Vapor Lounge to "fuel up" then go do something, so I don't really care for the decor/food they have


yea they have vaporizers at both places to rent. kindred has an entry fee (my membership is long expired..). hotbox doesn't but they don't have too many tables inside, unless you want to just go smoke outside quickly (though you have to spend at least $4.20 in food). i bet they get pretty crowded on a saturday evening.
weed tends to just make my anxiety worse and usually prefer to smoke on my own at home so i'm not up to getting high (particularly at the beginning of the night..), if you guys go i might consider tagging alone anyway and not smoking, or just meeting up with you later.

i'm still up for something other than that  assuming i get enough sleep the night before. i really need to get out of the house for once...


----------



## delirium

I'll call Varun if I come.


----------



## Saqq

personally I'd like a little warning like 1-2 days if we are doing something (weekdays/ends I don't care about), for some reason stuff keeps popping up on weekends for me to do that I can't really abandon to hang out with you all (although I would rather hang out with most of you  )


----------



## Saqq

Tuesday @ 8, near union? next week. Can walk the backwoods until we find something


----------



## nothing to fear

what


----------



## nothing to fear

good thing you said next week, or else i would have tried to show up two hours ago! ha!


----------



## nothing to fear

haha that seemed funnier at the time. is anyone actually free on tuesdays? i mean, i am, but i think most of you have lives


----------



## IllusionalFate

nothing to fear said:


> haha that seemed funnier at the time. is anyone actually free on tuesdays? i mean, i am, but i think most of you have lives


Well you at least have a job... I'm free all day every day but I also don't think weekdays would be convenient for most people.


----------



## Saqq

ahhh yay, the good employeed club, I rememember when I used to get paid for being in one of those 

Sat or Sunday at 8 then? (Sat. will more packed)


----------



## bbarn

i don't think i have plans this wkd. sat sounds good or even tuesday lol


----------



## Saqq

So thats 2 confirmed -- any others? we cap dp anything you gius want  

1) Jack Astors (ya i know, good food but loud but dealt with it)
2) Duff's Wingss, i think its near bathurst/spadina -- 1/2 rate tuesdays (but its packed)
3) Walk upon some more til find a LLBO place of people want to drink.

edit: or give me your benzo's and we'll goto subway/micdonalds lol (kidding, i hae a ****load of rx benzos)


----------



## Nameless

so what about december 19? i'm done my exams and i haven't seen all you wonderful people in a while.


----------



## nothing to fear

hm i work during the day but i'd be free in the evening/night. so i'm up for it but i can't promise, i have to see how i feel or if anything comes up.


----------



## Saqq

that's kind of far away, but i'll confirm myself I guess


----------



## Nameless

well it's a rough date. i just meant anything after that but i guess it's a bit far away to plan already


----------



## iceman

Anyone up for something this weekend?


----------



## sublimit

I can do the 19th. I like knowing about it in advance since it gives me time to shift my work schedule around.


----------



## Saqq

19th it is -- lets do something else than the normal? anyone know anything.

im sure theres a bowling alley around. I also drove down past a poolhall (or biker bar haha) called Shox? on Ossington or Dundas (I think?), probably easier to get to. There's also a Karaoke Bar near Spadina/Bathurst

Help me out Torontonians, I don't even live in your 95% rotten city


----------



## Saqq

so who wants to get intoxicated tomorrow anywhere! (my vote is vaporcentral) so no alcohol just other stuff  but if we can get more than like 1 person we can go to a bar instead/after/before - endless possibilities!

edit: this message is ongoing, offer is always open (doesn't mean im intoxicated everyday since no one is taking the offer up yet


----------



## Saqq

just msg me anytime you want to, and we can go  (im open to boozing instead of weed as well)


----------



## sublimit

Does anyone want to hang out RIGHTNOW? Ugh, agoraphobia has messed up my week.


----------



## Nameless

I'll hang out with you on MSN, if you want


----------



## sublimit

Awesome.


----------



## mind_games

Nameless said:


> I'll hang out with you on MSN, if you want


Take the young lady for a walk you geriatric. Lazy bum! b)


----------



## Saqq

mind_games said:


> Take the young lady for a walk you geriatric. Lazy bum! b)


quoting for truth, I'm still waiting on my tennis rematch vs both of you! this time I'll wear proper attire :mum


----------



## Louis

wouldnt mind meetin some new ppl, sat im fine sunday i work nights and should be finished exams, good for anything in toronto dont mind noise but jack astors drink prices blow, molly blooms is 3.50 a pop near college/spadina, its loud but the second floor is usually empty and chill, just a few tables and a bartender

edit: totally read wrong page than replied lol, but if anyone wants to do anything im probably down over the holidays


----------



## bbarn

19th is pretty far away still but i hope i can make it


----------



## Havalina

Oh man, the 19th is the day that my exams start lol. I guess I won't be making this one...have fun kids!


----------



## Saqq

I have the urge to bowl after watching survivor =/ so thats my vote if anyone knows a place


----------



## Nameless

i have the urge to go skating. i've never been skating though :/


----------



## Saqq

do you have skates? I don't think you can really rent skates -- plus its hard as **** for a starter, I haven't done it since I was a kid, but with the ton of roller blading I do, I think I could remember how (although I would need to buy skates, instead of a snowboard!)


----------



## nothing to fear

you can rent skates, i think they have rentals at the rink at nathan philips square.

yea it can be hard to learn, but everyones pretty awful at first so it can still be fun. i used to skate a lot as a kid but i haven't done it in years so i'm sure the next time will be like my first time all over again.


----------



## sublimit

I haven't skated in probably 12 years, and even when I did I sucked at it. If we do this I'm going to be on my *** the whole time. :b


----------



## Nameless

It would be a good exposure  but don't worry I can make you look like an awesome skater in comparison since I never skated


----------



## Saqq

damn you skaters hijacking my bowling wants/needs! maybe I'll go alone :idea

ps, any of you snowboarders/skiiers?


----------



## Nameless

I want to try bowling too and skiing, anything that gets me out of the house


----------



## Nameless

So, we still on for the 19th?


----------



## Saqq

i am


----------



## sublimit

Me too!


----------



## nothing to fear

i would like to, i work the next day at noon so i just wouldn't be able to stay out too late (yes, that is early for me ).


----------



## Nameless

^ you have nothing to fear(i know, i know, i'm clever ), we won't be skating for too long, if we all really suck.

can we go to harborfront instead? there's fewer people at the or around the place.

http://www.harbourfrontcentre.com/skating/

also, do you guys want to meet earlier...maybe around 5 or 6?

Saqq, can you PM me your cell #?


----------



## La_Resistance

You guys should get wasted first, and then go skating. Oh and make sure you film Varun and post it here :lol


----------



## vicente

i'm going to be back between Christmas and New Year's. Anyone want to do something then?


----------



## Saqq

I can't actually go skating (due to broken foot pain) but if were doing something else, I'm in, is what I should have said.

I'll send that stuff over msn next time I see you online


----------



## mind_games

La_Resistance said:


> You guys should get wasted first, and then go skating. Oh and make sure you film Varun and post it here :lol


I think we've found our camera man:



Saqq said:


> *I can't actually go skating *(due to broken foot pain) but if were doing something else, I'm in, is what I should have said.
> 
> I'll send that stuff over msn next time I see you online


----------



## Saqq

mind_games said:


> I think we've found our camera man:


Ya, I don't think I'll be posting/taking any videos of Socially Anxious people to show to the rest of the internet :sus


----------



## nothing to fear

^the montrealers do it!



i can't meet that early, so if you guys do i can catch up with you later. i probably won't feel like skating after work anyway. where will you guys be going afterward?


----------



## Louis

id still wanna go if your all cool with it, dont know a whole lot of ppl in toronto its gettin annoying lol


----------



## Nameless

^ it's cool, you can join us!

so i guess no skating. just want to hang out at...sorry, can't think of anything . we really need to have a place where we can chill regularly, picking a place is becoming too burdensome


----------



## Saqq

yes, and somewhere inside cause it's ****ing cold out there now and I don't feel like walking around for an hour outside


----------



## ice-t

So where and when are you guys meeting? I'd like to join if that's okay.


----------



## sublimit

So... is this still happening?


----------



## Saqq

we suck at planning


----------



## ice-t

Does anyone mind going somewhere a bit uptown or do you all live downtown? parking is such a hassle there.


----------



## Louis

downtown be a lil easier than uptown for me comin from rexdale, but when and were is a good question lol


----------



## Saqq

I think we might as well just cancel, its already 6 and we have no plans at all and no ones really around =/ 

plus i got an invite to some party so I'll probably go to that instead


----------



## delirium

boo

Edit: So did nothing happen last night?


----------



## Saqq

nope 

really we just need a solid time/place a week beforehand and I think people would show up - although now is a bad time with all the Christmas stuff going on/people's schedules


----------



## Havalina

I still like the idea of an anxiety bus dragging everyone from TO down to Niagara Falls for the day for a fun-filled tourist-trap romp.


----------



## Saqq

I doubt we'd need a bus  but I could drive 3 others there (so that'd be at least 5 people attending  )


----------



## 0rchid

Have you guys met up? Any fun?


----------



## sublimit

We haven't met up recently, but it's a good time when we do.


----------



## Emptyheart

This sucks! I really wanna meet up with you guys..I live hundreds of miles away


----------



## sublimit

Then find an SA meet in your area?


----------



## Saqq

meow 

we don't even have meets anymore anyways


----------



## sublimit

Yeah, ours has to be the most poorly organized out of all Toronto social anxiety groups, and that's saying a lot as there seems to be quite a few of them. Maybe I'll just have to go join a different one! :b


----------



## sublimit

Oh! I wanted to ask if anyone in the Toronto area wanted to go see Avatar with me. I don't want to suggest it as a meetup because I'm sure many people have already seen it, but maybe those who haven't would like to join me? I'd be too scared to go see it alone.  Or maybe I should go alone as a kind of exposure therapy? :b Haha, I dunno.


----------



## meyaj

sublimit said:


> Oh! I wanted to ask if anyone in the Toronto area wanted to go see Avatar with me. I don't want to suggest it as a meetup because I'm sure many people have already seen it, but maybe those who haven't would like to join me? I'd be too scared to go see it alone.  Or maybe I should go alone as a kind of exposure therapy? :b Haha, I dunno.


I'd consider going to see it at the Woodbridge Collossus in IMAX... was planning to do so anyways... alone haha


----------



## Saqq

sublimit said:


> Oh! I wanted to ask if anyone in the Toronto area wanted to go see Avatar with me. I don't want to suggest it as a meetup because I'm sure many people have already seen it, but maybe those who haven't would like to join me? I'd be too scared to go see it alone.  Or maybe I should go alone as a kind of exposure therapy? :b Haha, I dunno.


Definitely go see it, make sure it's in 3d though - It's absolutely amazing visually. It's one of the few movies I'd watch over and over again, it felt like the future 

As for the exposure therapy - no one will notice you - going to the movies alone is kind of fun - I mean you don't really talk to anyone during the movie, it's just a nice relaxing 2-3hours - although the walk out alone gives me terrible anxiety  If you still want to see it with someone though, I can come downtown tomorrow whenever.


----------



## sublimit

Yeah, I know going alone to a movie shouldn't be a big deal, but the crowds make me anxious. Heck, even if there isn't many people there, I still get anxious! Ah well. 

I don't know when a good time to go see this would be if people are interested, maybe the 28th or 29th? I'm not in Toronto right now (still visiting family), and I don't know what other people's holiday schedule is like.


----------



## sublimit

Ooookay I was just talking to Varun and he suggested the Scotiabank Theatre:

"259 Richmond Street West
Toronto
ON, M5V 2E9

Nearest intersection:
Corner of John St. and Richmond St. in the heart of downtown Toronto's Entertainment District"

So far it's planned for the 28th (Monday); we're going to see it in 3d and the times are 11:45am | 3:20pm | 7:00pm | 10:30 pm. I'm thinking 7:00pm is a good time? If you want to come, please respond here. At this point there's two confirmed I believe.


----------



## Louis

wouldnt mind going but anyone of u wanna go clubbin after, goin to queen/uni for just a movie drives me nuts.

edit: um a bar maybe lol, thought u meant sunday for some reason, either way id hate makin an hour and a half trip for the movie alone


----------



## sublimit

Yeah we could go to a bar afterwards; I'm sure Varun wouldn't object to that. :b


----------



## Saqq

I'll be there unless some emergency comes up. Hopefully, don't get too loaded at the bar so I can drive home


----------



## sublimit

Okay so confirmed is:

sublimit
Nameless
Saqq
Louis?

Yes? No? Either way, *I'll* be there!


----------



## Louis

i'll be there, what time we meet?


----------



## meyaj

way downtown like that is so much work for me to trek down there. I'd like to go to one of these meetups, but it's hard when my natural inclination is to avoid doing it, and I have a relatively valid excuse of not wanting to spend hours in transportation just to do this thing 

hopefully one day you guys will do something more centralized like a bit more north (i'm calling that centralized because not many people live ON the lake, lol). I'm talking Woodbridge, Vaughn, Richmond Hill, North York, Scarborough, Markham, etc. Maybe I'm sound a bit biased here, but even Mississauga would work.

I realize that probably sounds whiny and lazy, and it probably largely is, but I doubt I'm the only person who has skipped these things because they always seem to be such an inconvenience, and I for one don't relish the thought of spending an hour and half on cramped public transit, with nothing to do but be anxious to all hell about what everyone will be like, what people are going to think of me, if they'll like me, etc. Do you guys even live so in the heart of the city?

Obviously, though, it would be pretty narcissistic of me to expect you guys to change the routine you clearly enjoy just because of this; I just hope you're aware that, especially for people with SA and likely other problems like depression where motivation is low and pessimism, it's not entirely accommodating to everyone when every single meetup is so deep into the city. Maybe switch it up a bit every once in a while... just a thought. I know you guys are probably more than content with the little clique you got going right now anyways.

Disclaimer: Just got back from the ER for a kidney stone where I was pumped full of Dilaudid, and they gave me so much that they refused to give me anymore because of liability issues. Even as I write this I keep drifting in and out of consciousness, kind of like a narcoleptic. So if any of this seems off-base or just plain gibberish, forgive me :mushy


----------



## Havalina

Hmmm I kind of want to come out for this....I was sort of supposed to go see Avator tomorrow night with someone.....but I sort of would rather go with you guys....
I think I will mull over this for abit..
I'll give a more definitive answer tomorrow.


----------



## sublimit

I think the reason it tends to be downtown is because for many of us downtown *is* centralized. Well, at least for this event, Nameless and I were the only two 100% confirmed at first, and we both live downtown. If demand increased for other locations I'm sure many of us would end up there instead. There doesn't appear to be much demand for anything other than downtown, and if there is, people need to speak up more! Also, it makes sense that the person coming up with an idea for an event would make it in their area. I think that if someone not-downtown wants something in their area they should come up with the initial idea, location, time and date, etc. I don't know any cool meetup spots beyond downtown, so I really couldn't suggest anything. 

@Louis: would 6:30pm be a good time? 30 mins before it starts, and we should all meet at the entrance. I can send you my cell number if you'd like, and maybe Varun's too as he said he wouldn't be online in the next little while.


----------



## Havalina

So I figure I'll make it out tomorrow....

Will thirty minutes beforehand be enough time? Just in case there are stragglers (cough me) and also I tried going to see it once already yesterday...I was 20 minutes early and it was full up to the first row so I ended up skipping it (saw It's Complicated instead LOL). Maybe it was just abnormally busy here but I really don't like being front row...just a thought.

PS-I promise to leave extra early and be on time.


----------



## sublimit

Yay!

Hmm, maybe you're right; should we make it 6:00pm then? There's always a later show at 10-something, but that might be a bit late for people who are travelling a long distance. Sooo... 6:00pm!

Everyone who is coming pm me your cell numbers; I'll take charge of wrangling everyone together. :b


----------



## bbarn

i think i might be able to make this meeting, i haven't watched avatar so sounds good to me


----------



## vicente

Hey if anyone wants to meet with me tomorrow to watch Avatar, or go to a gallery, or go bowling, or go walking, or go drinking, or go for dinner, PM me. Please?


----------



## Saqq

well I'm leaving now, hopefully the weather gets me there before 6.


----------



## delirium

Woo hoo! A successful meet-up... unfortunately I missed out... how was it doods?


----------



## Saqq

it was a good turnout, and good movie - but no one else thought so it seemed  

First you all hate on 2012, now Avatar -- Skipping the next "movie-meet" 

Let's just have get Varun drunk meets - everyone seems to have fun then


----------



## sublimit

What? I liked Avatar! Sure, the storyline was a bit juvenile, but the special effects were astounding to the point where I was like "why can't real life be like this?!"

But no more movies I guess...


----------



## Louis

Hating on movies is half the fun of going lol  It was okay I just though it was really long heh


----------



## bbarn

I really enjoyed Avatar, no complaints from me. Can't wait for the sequels!


----------



## Havalina

Yeah I was the only real complainer....and I'll stick by it! They spend billions on effects...why not throw some money into plot and dialogue!! Such a rip off of Fern Gully. AND two hours too long. 

Sorry I'm drunk...Happy New Years!!!!!


----------



## Louis

now i hafta look up fern gully wtf?


----------



## mind_games

Louis said:


> *Hating on movies is half the fun of going lol*


I think so too 

--

The votes for Sushi Place -which I voted for are- slowly but surely growing! Up 50% from last time I checked. FIFTY PERCENT!


----------



## meyaj

Aciiiiiiid Raiiiiin


----------



## sublimit

Would anyone be down with doing something during the day? Maybe skating like we had originally planned? And tea? Something simple.


----------



## Louis

I'm out of town for a bit but I would next Sunday


----------



## Saqq

pre-emptive: works for me


----------



## ice-t

I'm down for ice skating too. I finally went on wednesday after not having gone for 4 years and I surprisingly did not fall! It was fun. I am planning to go a lot this winter because I want to get good at this.


----------



## sublimit

Okay so I don't know when to make this. People have school during the week and I'm away next weekend so... you guys might have to do it without me it seems!


----------



## vicente

Y'all ever try Nathan Phillips Square? I suck at skating, but it should be pretty fun for the people who can skate...


----------



## Louis

anyone wanna try for tea again this weekend evening or thursday/friday afternoon?


----------



## Havalina

I would...but I'm house bound for a bit. Someone seems to think that me going to TO for SAS meetups means I'm cheating. Yeah I've been to 2, it's pretty obvious!


----------



## Man Is An Island

Maybe I'll go to one of these things one day. Maybe.


----------



## Havalina

Man Is An Island said:


> Maybe I'll go to one of these things one day. Maybe.


I think you really should. It's fun.


----------



## Louis

aww that sucks i'll miss you being directionally challenged 

I'm a little teapot short and stout, this is my handle and this is my spout, tip me over and tea comes out! cmon whos up, we can skate or go swim in lake ontario naked too, im down for anything, cept on friday night cuz i got plans, oh and between 5 am and 2pm, for work but after that!


----------



## nothing to fear

sure, i might be up for something if i'm not busy


----------



## sublimit

Yes, they still go on, but we seem to have trouble agreeing to a time and place. That and people generally don't seem to suggest anything in the first place and wait for someone else to do it and... nothing gets planned. :b


----------



## Saqq

that's us alright


----------



## Louis

hey i suggested stuff no1 wanted to go lol....

next sunday, football game, hoops on college and finch, whos in!


----------



## Louis

as in watching it, lol. 7 pm i think for the afc divisional playoffs, jets playing the colts. nfc is at 1pm saints playing the vikings.


----------



## free2live

Hey everybody, how is everyone doing? Has there been any meetings lately? I've been away from the site for a while. Oh, and has anyone noticed any bad treatment coming from the general public in the past couple of months?


----------



## Saqq

wow I don't remember writing that at all... i guess thats what happens when you switch doses :afr


----------



## sublimit

LOL why does everyone keep asking if these meetups are still going on? If you read this thread, it's quite obvious that yes, they do go on. :b

And I have to start getting ready for work at 5pm, so if it's at 7pm, count me out.


----------



## Louis

sublimit said:


> LOL why does everyone keep asking if these meetups are still going on? If you read this thread, it's quite obvious that yes, they do go on. :b
> 
> And I have to start getting ready for work at 5pm, so if it's at 7pm, count me out.


u need to quit so u can get drunk and watch men tackle each other! oh and i dunno how long your shift is but it might still be going on when you done if you feel like it 

I'm still up for it if more ppl are willing to go, and just to throw it out there if everyone could mention there general availability it could help a lot for the future, if you have changing shifts and stuff its understandable but trying to find the ideal time would make it a lot easier

Anyone whos up for sunday just post ya or no, 6:30 is kickoff for vikings and saints, 3;00 is for jets and colts. Bar is at yonge and college.

@free: we try to meet but we have poor organizational skills , and general public been pretty cool to me anyway.


----------



## Louis

Auron said:


> I havent been to one of these meetings in such a long time. when will the next one be? this coming sunday?


Trying to see if we can do it sunday at 6:30 if your interested

Anyone else?


----------



## bbarn

i would go but i've relocated to windsor now for school. Maybe there'll be an event planned when i visit in mid feb lol


----------



## IllusionalFate

Anybody want to do something this weekend? Bowling, skating, tea, whatever... I need to force myself to get out of the house and actually try socializing when sober.


----------



## TurningPoint

I'd be down to do something once I get more comfy with this site. Meeting people from the Internet is fun! lol


----------



## sublimit

Would anyone be free to do something this coming Friday or Saturday? I need to get out more!


----------



## nothing to fear

so do i :/

friday... yes, if it's not too late.


----------



## sublimit

Is meeting up at 6 or 7pm too late? And, uh... what should we do? Booze? I'm all out of ideas right now, but I'll try to come up with something. Someone else can suggest something too!


----------



## mind_games

Sushi place!


----------



## Nameless

a girls night out?


----------



## sublimit

Yes, a girl's night out, consisting of sublimit, nothing to fear, and Nameless. :b


----------



## nothing to fear

sublimit said:


> Is meeting up at 6 or 7pm too late? And, uh... what should we do? Booze? I'm all out of ideas right now, but I'll try to come up with something. Someone else can suggest something too!


6-7 would be fine  umm. restaurant/bar? 

any suggestions for places that wouldn't be too crowded on a friday night? (if we are meeting that day..)

i love (vegetarian) sushi but its so expensive for me to be honest, hah.


----------



## Havalina

Hey I'd like to come to the girls night out.


----------



## nothing to fear

i'm scared of girls :hide
i would join in though, i want to face my fears and such


----------



## Havalina

nothing to fear said:


> i'm scared of girls :hide
> i would join in though, i want to face my fears and such


Hahaha I was going to type that I am terrified of girls and it would be good for me too! But then I was too afraid of you girls to even say that. Why are we so afraid of eachother?


----------



## sublimit

Haha, girls are scary! :b A girl's night would probably be fun, and no guys have replied to this yet...!


----------



## nothing to fear

Havalina said:


> Hahaha I was going to type that I am terrified of girls and it would be good for me too! But then I was too afraid of you girls to even say that. Why are we so afraid of eachother?


i'm not sure, probably bad memories from those manipulative clique-y girls in grade school and junior high... :afr

Auron i'm also still low on money too but hopefully we can go somewhere relatively inexpensive....


----------



## Saqq

:um


----------



## Nameless

nothing to fear said:


> i'm also still low on money too but hopefully we can go somewhere relatively inexpensive....


me too, let's find something cheap to do. but yes, i'm up for friday night. it's been a while seen i met my lovely SAS friends. :teeth



sublimit said:


> Yes, a girl's night out, consisting of sublimit, nothing to fear, and Nameless. :b


looks like i infiltrated the girl's club :clap


----------



## delirium

You are all welcome to come to a karaoke fundraising thing on that day. A group of us are throwing a party at Motivos downtown. However, I understand if this is too much chaos


----------



## Louis

if i've worn panties before do I count as a girl?


----------



## Havalina

Louis said:


> if i've worn panties before do I count as a girl?


Haha why doesn't this surprise me?


----------



## Louis

Havalina said:


> Haha why doesn't this surprise me?


Because you know me?


----------



## Havalina

delirium said:


> You are all welcome to come to a karaoke fundraising thing on that day. A group of us are throwing a party at Motivos downtown. However, I understand if this is too much chaos


Is there alcohol being served at this charity event? What charity is it for? And is there a dark corner table to lurk in?


----------



## delirium

Havalina said:


> Is there alcohol being served at this charity event? What charity is it for? And is there a dark corner table to lurk in?


Alcohol: yes
Charity: hosts are raising money to do a 3 month placement somewhere this summer, each will do something different (some will work with mentally disabled, others will teach English in Africa, etc.) -- part of a school/ngo thing.
Dark corners: always


----------



## Havalina

delirium said:


> Alcohol: yes
> Charity: hosts are raising money to do a 3 month placement somewhere this summer, each will do something different (some will work with mentally disabled, others will teach English in Africa, etc.) -- part of a school/ngo thing.
> Dark corners: always


Are the vegas-looking, bra and feather wearing ladies permenant fixtures in this place? They scare me too :afr
http://www.motivos.ca/Friday.html


----------



## delirium

Dunno, I've never been there.


----------



## Nameless

So...the place. Why don't we just go to tim hortons and have some coffee?:cup


----------



## sublimit

I like teaaaaaa.


----------



## nothing to fear

i 2nd the above three posts


----------



## delirium

Well, have fun  (I will too.)


----------



## Nameless

I pick the Tim Hortons at Spadina and College, it's kinda big and they have booths.


----------



## mind_games

Nameless said:


> I pick the Tim Hortons at Spadina and College, it's kinda big and they have booths.


prolly cus he spotted some cute waitresses there :roll


----------



## nothing to fear

sounds good to me!
i have a fondness for 24-hr places, that location closes at 11 i believe but sounds like we'll meet earlier.

ooh!!! i just remembered i'm not working the next day cause of inventory! yay i don't have to worry about being out late.


----------



## Havalina

So what time are you guys thinking?


----------



## nothing to fear

there is also 'the red room' around the corner on spadina. i went there once and liked it... it was a friday afternoon and not too busy but later on it might be. http://www.torontolife.com/guide/bars-and-clubs/bars/red-room/ 
has around 30 varieties of tea for you tea fiends :O (also i ****ing when places serve all-day breakfasts)


----------



## Nameless

nothing to fear said:


> (also i ****ing when places serve all-day breakfasts)


what? 

red room is nice too, i went there once. it might be a bit full but i don't mind going there. it's probably more suitable if some people want to have dinner as well.


----------



## Nameless

so who is actually coming

sublimit, nothing to fear, havalina, and auron...?


----------



## nothing to fear

hahaha. i meant love, i ****ing love that :b


----------



## Havalina

Yep I'm in, the Red Room seems nice. What time are you guys thinking though?


----------



## Nameless

6:30pm-7pm?


----------



## Havalina

Sounds good, I'll be late as usual :roll
I work at my internship til 4:30 so I won't be on the road til 5:30-6. 
But see you guys there  (don't wait up for me to order LOL)


----------



## nothing to fear

that time sounds good. do you want to meet at the red room? or somewhere nearby, until we get a few people then go in?


----------



## Nameless

we are not ordering without you! and by the time you come in, we are all going to be hungry and we are all going to stare at you for making us wait and then it's gonna be awkward for the rest of the night


----------



## Havalina

Nameless said:


> we are not ordering without you! and by the time you come in, we are all going to be hungry and we are all going to stare at you for making us wait and then it's gonna be awkward for the rest of the night


Ahhhh no I can't live through that again!


----------



## Louis

hey now I wanna come too


----------



## nothing to fear

soo whats the plan??


----------



## Louis

im tempted to say meet at college and spadina at 7:00 pm but I dont know if a plans already been made?


----------



## nothing to fear

6:45 at the red room! or would you rather meet outside somewhere? talking to varun now...


----------



## Louis

im down for whatever


----------



## Saqq

same


----------



## nothing to fear

the red room at 6:45?? (if you need directions - http://www.torontolife.com/guide/bars-and-clubs/bars/red-room/)

Havalina
varun
Louis
Saqq
sublimit?


----------



## sublimit

I'm coming, but I'll probably be late.


----------



## Louis

aight im on my way, I'll be early like always lol


----------



## nothing to fear

i might be late


----------



## delirium

Auron said:


> nope, wont go


HAHA... e.x.p.o.s.u.r.e. go at your own pace 

(did you go? I wanted to sort of but didn't so I don't know what happened)


----------



## Havalina

Don't worry everyone. I made it out of the parking garage.


----------



## sublimit

Havalina said:


> Don't worry everyone. I made it out of the parking garage.


Haha! Good to know. :b


----------



## Nameless

anyone wanna meet up this weekend? i make no promises that i won't leave early


----------



## Nameless

well, i can see you all are excited to meet up this weekend


----------



## chandavong

Hey toronto, the montreal SA crew is coming to toronto to visit you guys in the end of may. I hope you guys will be up for meeting us.


----------



## nothing to fear

cool, who will be coming down?


----------



## chandavong

We're thinking about renting a van. So me, Ali, Ryan, Kath (she said maybe but I'm sure she will come otherwise we're going to kidnap her, Nicolay, josh and his girlfriend emma who should be in Montreal by then. So only person missing is J-F who can't come because of work. I invited some of my youtube buddies but I only got maybes because they all live in the states. I sense some epicness.


----------



## Saqq

sure, although a long time from now =/ make a post here a few days before to remind us


----------



## serendipity

hey guys!

I was wondering if any of you would be interested in going to a club and/or a karaoke bar when the weather warms up? It would be awesome exposure and soooo much fun!! 

I've gone before with my friends and definitely felt shy/anxious about performing.. but I think it will be more comfortable with this group because we're all pretty much in the same boat; we can practice and desensitize ourselves together! =D

So.. would anyone be interested in either of these two outings?


----------



## ice-t

I go to clubs almost every week and I feel more comfortable there somehow than during the day and I barely even drink since I'm always the one driving. I guess it must be due to the fact it's a dark setting and i know people are having too much fun to notice every detail about you or anything else. But singing in a karaoke bar, that I have never done, and that is the type of thing that really kills me.


----------



## pita

serendipity said:


> hey guys!
> 
> I was wondering if any of you would be interested in going to a club and/or a karaoke bar when the weather warms up? It would be awesome exposure and soooo much fun!!
> 
> I've gone before with my friends and definitely felt shy/anxious about performing.. but I think it will be more comfortable with this group because we're all pretty much in the same boat; we can practice and desensitize ourselves together! =D
> 
> So.. would anyone be interested in either of these two outings?


I am moving downtown in the summer and it is at the top of my list of things to do to actually butch up and attend one of these SAS gatherings.

Basically, I will consider anything that involves alcohol, so I'm _potentially_ down for either of these activities.


----------



## nothing to fear

sumguy said:


> Im surprised the majority chose a bar. I always imagined most people with SA wouldnt like crowds and loud noises and such, so I guess i actually fall into the minority of a minority lol :S


alcohol is probably the reason so many people chose a bar 
i really hate crowded and loud bars but smaller/quieter ones i can really like, even if they are sketchy or "dive bars"


----------



## IllusionalFate

Anyone want to get together this weekend? I've been spending my weekends inside lately so I'm itching for a fun SAS night out.


----------



## serendipity

Okay, so it seems like a few people _might_ be interested... yay! Hopefully, enough people will come so that it will be a fun time and good enough exposure. I'll make an official thread on it once I deem the weather to be warm enough. 

Come Spring, Come!!


----------



## PeanutButterAndJelly

serendipity said:


> Okay, so it seems like a few people _might_ be interested... yay! Hopefully, enough people will come so that it will be a fun time and good enough exposure. I'll make an official thread on it once I deem the weather to be warm enough.
> 
> Come Spring, Come!!


Why do you have to wait for spring to go to a bar? They do have open bars and karaoke during winter.


----------



## serendipity

Because I don't like the coldddd.

I can't help it if I'm a princess!!


----------



## Sierra83

I'll be in Toronto from March 26-28 so if anything's planned in the evenings I'd love to come.


----------



## TurningPoint

I am downnnn for whenever this meeting will be.


----------



## IllusionalFate

BUMP. Anyone for this weekend?


----------



## iceman

No meetups in Toronto anymore?


----------



## nothing to fear

yea, i was thinking of bumping this thread...


----------



## BetaBoy90

I think I'd be interested in going if anyone ever sets one up again


----------



## dullard

I'm game if there is another get-together. I am now in Toronto :O I'd even assist in organising.


----------



## nothing to fear

sweet! i can assist too if anyone takes initiative


----------



## Ayven

It's getting warm.. and I'll be living in the GTA full-time soon. *terrified* 

If y'all are getting together in the near future, I might attempt the commute to join ya. *faints* 

:b


----------



## IllusionalFate

Saturday or Sunday? Anyone? 

It'd be quite nice to get out of the house and get together to socialize with some people for a change. So I'm having a craving for it this weekend and figured I had nothing to lose bumping this thread yet again. Perhaps a café?


----------



## kos

I will be moving to Oshawa in about 20 days so I am interested in these Toronto gatherings.


----------



## nothing to fear

sunday sounds good... i could make it saturday too, i just have to wake up the next morning for work. who is available? what time are people free to meet?

i prefer meeting on sundays since its always much quieter than fridays/saturdays. 

anyone like the green room? (it's at brunswick and bloor)


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'd like to join you all, as long as you don't intimidate me too much:um. Any of those days is good, just depends on the time of day.


----------



## dullard

I am absolutely up for Sunday and I think it is safe to say that we will try our darndest to keep from intimidating you. I am about as non-threatening as a person can be.

So, next Sunday (18th) at The Green Room? How does that sound? I am thinking that tomorrow would be a little short notice, heh... although I would be available.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Either Sunday sounds good to me, just would like to know the time and of course if it's actually happening


----------



## Dub16

Can i come????

Toronto is the coolest city I've been to.


----------



## dullard

So, is meeting at 6:30 Sunday the 18th at the Spadina station okay? If the time isn't good for everyone it is entirely flexible.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Seems like we've got a back and forth conversation going on atm. I'm down to meet then and there, who else is coming?!?!?!...........:um


----------



## nothing to fear

i will be coming too


----------



## IllusionalFate

dullard said:


> So, is meeting at 6:30 Sunday the 18th at the Spadina station okay? If the time isn't good for everyone it is entirely flexible.


That's good for me. (-:

My schedule is flexible as well, I'm free most wkdays/wknds.


----------



## sublimit

I might show up. I'll let you know closer to the date.


----------



## Saqq

boo the green room sucks - but i'd probably show up anyways

one day we should do something outside of going to a terrible noisy bar for a change


----------



## nothing to fear

the green room is pretty good on sundays, not too noisy at all. last time we were only on the patio which is small but there is also a ground floor and upstairs area, so i think it should be okay. the music isn't too loud as well and there are no huge tvs playing UFC at top volume which is always a plus. :b


so far those attending:

IllusionalFate
BetaBoy90
dullard
sublimit (maybe)
Saqq
Nameless (maybe)
infinityx, whoever they are if they still want to attend :b
me


----------



## Zomg

Am I invited? xD
I go to Toronto once ina while for school :3


----------



## IllusionalFate

Zomg said:


> Am I invited? xD
> I go to Toronto once ina while for school :3


You didn't receive the invitation!? zomg! 

It read, "Be there or be square!" :um


----------



## nothing to fear

bump?


----------



## Zomg

IllusionalFate said:


> You didn't receive the invitation!? zomg!
> 
> It read, "Be there or be square!" :um


I didn't get an invitation ;/
I would come I'd be like a newbie ;(


----------



## nothing to fear

everyone's a newbie at some point! :yes you might not be the only new person as well.


----------



## IllusionalFate

So who's in for tomorrow? I can make it, and Social_butterfly00 may be attending as well.



nothing to fear said:


> everyone's a newbie at some point! :yes you might not be the only new person as well.


Yep, there's always new people coming to these meetups.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'd like to go, but for some ****ty reason I've been violently ill since Friday and am just starting to make a recovery atm, we'll see how I feel today


----------



## Zomg

Well I cannot make it tonight since I have work, and they usually make me work on weekends. 
How often do you guys go and is it always on weekends?


----------



## Zomg

It's cool though because many of you are my age xD


----------



## nothing to fear

me and dullard will be there


----------



## Social_butterfly00

Ill be there. Heather we can finally meet, I just realized that haha


----------



## knuckles17

i wish i could go xD but my parents are so over protective....-_-


----------



## dullard

Haha no worries, nobody showed up other than Heather and I.


----------



## nothing to fear

Auron said:


> haaaa i didnt noticed this until just now


i texted you about it earlier today!


----------



## Saqq

I was there but I didn't see anyone - from like 8-8:30 =/ 

Didn't have your number on my new phone Heather  hehe oh well I just went to that irish bar down the street and watched hockey/drank for like 4hours


----------



## Zomg

Are these get togethers always on the weekends?


----------



## BetaBoy90

Rofl, although I've never been to one of these yet, all the previous meet ups mentioned in this thread have been on the weekends I think


----------



## nothing to fear

Saqq said:


> I was there but I didn't see anyone - from like 8-8:30 =/
> 
> Didn't have your number on my new phone Heather  hehe oh well I just went to that irish bar down the street and watched hockey/drank for like 4hours


darn, at the green room? we said to meet at 6:30 at the station so me and brandon were there until about 7pm when IllusionalFate said he wasn't coming and neither was Social_butterfly00, and no one else really confirmed so we just went to eat somewhere else. :/

yes so far they have mostly been on weekends but i prefer doing it a weekday personally since i work weekends, and i'm sure many are free during the week, so we can certainly make it a week day next time! maybe a couple weeks from now? everything is much emptier during the week too.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'd prefer a weekday, but any day usually works.


----------



## Saqq

nothing to fear said:


> darn, at the green room? we said to meet at 6:30 at the station so me and brandon were there until about 7pm when IllusionalFate said he wasn't coming and neither was Social_butterfly00, and no one else really confirmed so we just went to eat somewhere else. :/


heh yea, I thought it was for 730, so I thought you guys would have still been there around 8 - oh well I had fun on my own


----------



## Zomg

Yeah a weekday would be cool 
And lets try to get many people to come xD


----------



## Social_butterfly00

Hey all,

Yeah it really sucks things didn't pan out last night. I was really looking forward to going... but illusionalfate was my ride and he said only two people were there so that's why we didn't come.

I think we should try to plan another meet up within the coming weeks. But people must show! lol. It seems like a lot of people confirm but don't end up going.


----------



## dullard

Since some would like meetings in a place other than the usual pub/bar setting, does anybody have any suggestions for alternative meet-up places?


----------



## Steve123

I wonder what exactly a get together of people with social anxiety disorder would be like.


----------



## Zomg

Steve123 said:


> I wonder what exactly a get together of people with social anxiety disorder would be like.


Haha 
I'd like to see that as well xD


----------



## Teehee

I would go but I'd probably be a wallflower while everyone around me gabs.

My biggest fear. 

But if I do go, I'd probably get to know someone online so I would at least know one person there. hehe


----------



## Nameless

Steve123 said:


> I wonder what exactly a get together of people with social anxiety disorder would be like.


Are you expecting people to sit around and stare at each other in silence? :b


----------



## Saqq

dullard said:


> Since some would like meetings in a place other than the usual pub/bar setting, does anybody have any suggestions for alternative meet-up places?


Baseball game? -- aren't jays tickets like $5? (lol)

Bowling? They serve alcohol at bowling allies right? if not why did Team Homer bowl so much 

Karaoke? I would require a bottle of vodka and place to crash in Toronto if this is the case

Movie? kind of boring/not really socializing and _nothing as good as 2012 is coming out for a while_.


----------



## Saqq

Nameless said:


> Are you expecting people to sit around and stare at each other in silence? :b


that has never in the history of our meets happened....

less than 5x per meeting.


----------



## BetaBoy90

dullard said:


> Since some would like meetings in a place other than the usual pub/bar setting, does anybody have any suggestions for alternative meet-up places?


I like the idea of restaurant/bar the most tbh, way easier to talk about things and I don't really feel the need to embarrass my self in front of strangers doing some type of physical activity. Movie is good to if it's one you can laugh at after.


----------



## wujo

BetaBoy90 said:


> I like the idea of restaurant/bar the most tbh, way easier to talk about things and I don't really feel the need to embarrass my self in front of strangers doing some type of physical activity. Movie is good to if it's one you can laugh at after.


Sounds like you would've enjoyed 2012, then


----------



## BetaBoy90

Didn't see it in theatre, but yes I thoroughly enjoyed that fine piece of film making:b


----------



## TurningPoint

Are there any solid plans to a meetup? xD


----------



## Zomg

BetaBoy90 said:


> Didn't see it in theatre, but yes I thoroughly enjoyed that fine piece of film making:b


Yeah it was so surreal!
Made me feel like I was in the movie myself!


----------



## nothing to fear

glad to see there are more people interested! 

so how is a weekday for everyone, and which would be best? how about thursday, is next week okay or the week after better?

and any suggestions for restaurants? do you guys like thai food?
i don't know if a bar would be good since underagers might want to go... at some bar/restaurants they don't allow people underage past a certain time so i don't want to make any feel left out. 

i liked Futures, if any SASers remember it from last summer: http://www.dine.to/futures. they have a good selection for food and drinks and its fairly big so i don't think it'd be too busy or loud on a weekday.

something near a subway station seems best to me, and downtown can be decent for parking if anyone would be driving there.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Next Thursday sounds great, tbh a bar sounds good to me because I don't work mornings:b. 

Also anything near a subway station please, I'm not driving downtown and would like to meet at the subway station tbh because I barely know my way around Toronto:afr


----------



## wujo

BetaBoy90 said:


> Next Thursday sounds great, tbh a bar sounds good to me because I don't work mornings:b.
> 
> Also anything near a subway station please, I'm not driving downtown and would like to meet at the subway station tbh because I barely know my way around Toronto:afr


As I recall, we've always met up outside a subway station (at least for the times I've gone). Although determining which exit to find one another takes at least another five pages for us to settle .


----------



## Zomg

A Thursday would be awesome, since I have school on that day and am in Toronto already!
Haha, I don't know Toronto too well either...;/
Glad you guys are deciding on meeting at a subway station. I'm able to do that XD!


----------



## Nameless

thursday next week at futures sound good to me.


----------



## IllusionalFate

I can make it on Thursday the 6th as well. : )


----------



## BetaBoy90

Thursday May 6th, Futures at 6:00pm(?)

I'm just taking from what I've read the last 2 pages, correct me if I'm wrong and if the time is bad etc. Just trying to make this more official

Yes(?)- Betaboy90, Nothing to Fear, IllusionalFate, Nameless, Zomg, Turning Point

Maybe(?)- wujo


----------



## TurningPoint

I'm good with Thursday May 6th. Looking forward to one of these meet-ups


----------



## meyaj

That's my 24th birthday... if I go you're all buying me drinks! 

Don't worry though, I haven't gone yet and I'll probably still be just as much of a ***** a week from now :lol


----------



## Zomg

meyaj said:


> That's my 24th birthday... if I go you're all buying me drinks!
> 
> Don't worry though, I haven't gone yet and I'll probably still be just as much of a ***** a week from now :lol


Wow no way!
I'll give you birthday beats xD! :boogie


----------



## Zomg

BetaBoy90 said:


> Thursday May 6th, Futures at 6:00pm(?)
> 
> I'm just taking from what I've read the last 2 pages, correct me if I'm wrong and if the time is bad etc. Just trying to make this more official
> 
> Yes(?)- Betaboy90, Nothing to Fear, IllusionalFate, Nameless, Zomg, Turning Point
> 
> Maybe(?)- wujo


Omg am I the only female ;o


----------



## TurningPoint

Zomg said:


> Omg am I the only female ;o


nothing to fear is female too! Don't worry you're not alone


----------



## BetaBoy90

I basically feel female so there will be 3 girls if you include me


----------



## Zomg

Princesspoopla might come with meh^^
So 4 girls aha xD


----------



## BetaBoy90

YAY!!!! Girl Talk!!!!


----------



## Zomg

Lol I don't even know where futures is xD


----------



## BetaBoy90

I figured Nothing To Fear would respond to this thread by now, unfortunately she hasn't. We'll see what happens within the next few days


----------



## dullard

What say we meet at the eastern exit of Spadina station instead (the bricky main exit with the buses)? It is about the simplest meeting point and we can easily walk from there to Futures (Bloor and Brunswick).

Also, hi... I'm dullard.


----------



## knuckles17

i really wish i could come but my parents would never let me :'( i gotta find a excuse to go down there haha im at lewrance and bathurst so my parents give me a hard time to go to even yorkdale..


----------



## nothing to fear

i'll be there  

dullard's plan sounds good to me


----------



## BetaBoy90

Thursday at 6?


----------



## dullard

Indeed, 6pm


----------



## BetaBoy90

If someone who regularly attends these meetings would be so kind as to send me their cell number via private message I would appreciate it. I don't want to go downtown to find out I don't know who I'm looking for, and then proceed to walk away in shame and hide out in my house for a week.


----------



## nothing to fear

yup, I can PM out my cell number.. does anyone else need it? (don't worry, I only ever text so I won't be doing any fun surprise phone calls :b)


----------



## Zomg

someone pm me their number as well, i'd like that sense of security as well^^


----------



## bbarn

i'm back in town for the week. Hopefully i can make it on thursday


----------



## BetaBoy90

This sounds like quite a large meet up ahead, that is if all people show up......


----------



## TurningPoint

I know that for sure I will be there, no flaking xD.


----------



## Zomg

Kinda chickening out aha xD


----------



## knuckles17

lol okay finally im going xD i still need to figure out how im gonna get there :S


nerve racking!:afr


so not gonna chicken out tho xD


----------



## dullard

Aww don't let the SA win 

I should be easy enough to recognise. I will be wearing a blue stripey long sleeve shirt and will more than likely be carrying a Sonic Youth bag. Here is a photo of the shirt... and me. Hair is shorter but I still have a beard. Oh yes, my name is Brandon.


----------



## nothing to fear

for those who haven't posted a photo here before, how shall we recognize you?


as for me, i have brown hair, am 5'2" and would be wearing black shoes. 


anyone else who hasn't confirmed is still very welcome to attend!!!


----------



## knuckles17

:X


----------



## IllusionalFate

nothing to fear said:


> as for me, i have brown hair, am 5'2" and would be wearing black shoes.


...more like black hair  (I know I know, it's dark brown)

So we're meeting at Spadina station? That sounds like a good plan since there's parking nearby and it's such a short walk.

Oh, and Noca and Social_butterfly00 are also going to be there, so this will be a massive get-together! Someone should probably make reservations..


----------



## knuckles17

IllusionalFate said:


> ...more like black hair  (I know I know, it's dark brown)
> 
> So we're meeting at Spadina station? That sounds like a good plan since there's parking nearby and it's such a short walk.
> 
> Oh, and Noca and Social_butterfly00 are also going to be there, so this will be a massive get-together! Someone should probably make reservations..


k so spadina at 6 pm?


----------



## BetaBoy90

Just heads up, I'll probably find ya'll if not, I'm a lil over 6 feet, wearing black Nikes, and a grey and white striped shirt. I'll also have a back pack.


----------



## iceman

Wish everyone luck, wish i could have made it. I bet I would have been the tallest at over 6'4 lol


----------



## Zomg

I'll be wearing a side backpack, my green headphones, and I'm about 5'6 with brown hair ;p
Where in Spadina station? I'm kinda a nub and I will probably get lost LOL


----------



## BetaBoy90

Anyone wanna meet up b4 6, I know I'm doing nothing all day, I'll probably be downtown by 4 just hanging around, probably go to a coffee shop and read?


----------



## dullard

Really very easy to get to. It is one of the intersections of the north-south and east-west subway lines. Here it is on google maps: link

A is Spadina station where we are meeting at 6pm and B is Futures where we will be headed (for reference or in case someone is quite late).


----------



## knuckles17

dullard said:


> Really very easy to get to. It is one of the intersections of the north-south and east-west subway lines. Here it is on google maps: link
> 
> A is Spadina station where we are meeting at 6pm and B is Futures where we will be headed (for reference or in case someone is quite late).


cool!

thanks for that haha now i know where i am going


----------



## Saqq

yay the land of one-way streets and no parking lots! boo @ the spadina area for us drivers.

can't make this one unfortunately anyways though :|


----------



## TurningPoint

Leaving right now


----------



## BetaBoy90

TurningPoint said:


> Leaving right now


Downtown looking for you, where u at


----------



## BetaBoy90

Nice to meet you all, nice first meet up!

Hope I didn't freak you all out with my akwardness...


----------



## Raptors

Goddamit why did I discover this thread 1 day after the meetup?


----------



## BetaBoy90

For the next 1?


----------



## Raptors

BetaBoy90 said:


> For the next 1?


Yea I'm down. How was it today? Who showed?


----------



## knuckles17

Raptors said:


> Yea I'm down. How was it today? Who showed?


was awesome man met some really cool people!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Raptors said:


> Yea I'm down. How was it today? Who showed?


It was good to me, I honestly dunno how everyone else liked it lol. Who showed? hmmm I dunno, but I think there was 9 of us.


----------



## TurningPoint

It was a really awesome meetup. Everyone was cool, friendly and there were great conversations. It always helps when there's drinking too. xD I'm looking forward to whenever another one comes up.


----------



## chandavong

congratulations on your sucessful meet up guys =)


----------



## nothing to fear

i had a good time, i'm glad no one chickened out! (except for Nameless... you never got back to us, heh).


Zomg i hope you got home allright


----------



## Zomg

Yeah I'm happy I didn't chicken out! Everyone was awesome and super nice :3!!!
Uhmm...actually I just missed my bus by a minute lol...YOU SEE MY LUCK? Maybe I would have caught it if I didn't stand around like an idiot near the end haha^^
I had to end up taking a cab...but Vincent stayed by me till I took the cab!!! Thanks Vincent <3!
But yeah we should definitely do it again y'all xD!


----------



## knuckles17

lol redbull and vodka! xD


----------



## Social_butterfly00

lol I had a really good time. I didn't know what to expect for my first real life group meeting but everyone was chill and no one was awkward at all! And of course the drinking helped haha I'm proud to be the undefeated champion of our make shift drinking contest.

We should do it again sometime. If anyone wants to add me to MSN or facebook, just PM me. Looking forward to the next time we can all meet up again!


----------



## Teehee

LOL I love the tags for this thread at the bottom "Inferior to montreal" "leafs suck" lmao!!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Inferior to NO ONE!!!!!! Gonna make this cities meet ups epic from NOW ON!!!!! :um


----------



## Nameless

nothing to fear said:


> i had a good time, i'm glad no one chickened out! (except for Nameless... you never got back to us, heh).


I am sorry :|, it is embarrassing since this was not the first time this happened.


----------



## mrbojangles

i might be going to toronto for vacation sometime this summer, i would love to come to one of these if you guys held one during that time.


----------



## BetaBoy90

mrbojangles said:


> i might be going to toronto for vacation sometime this summer, i would love to come to one of these if you guys held one during that time.


It'd be nice to meet, especially considering the Chicago meet ups aren't doing so well!


----------



## Social_butterfly00

So is too soon to plan another meet-up? haha
I think we should. It'll be better since most of us have already met.


----------



## KittyGirl

I might be willing to show for a meetup in TO~
I keep canceling out on any of my friends who want me to visit-- so it'll be one more reason to go to the city!


----------



## Social_butterfly00

I'm just talking to Vincent and we wondering how everyone would feel about maybe getting together on Friday, May 21 on the long weekend. We're open to whatever city, Toronto, even Hamilton if anyone's feeling adventurous.

If that's not a good time, somebody suggest some good days where most of us could get together! that is, if anyone is interested.


----------



## TurningPoint

Social_butterfly00 said:


> I'm just talking to Vincent and we wondering how everyone would feel about maybe getting together on Friday, May 21 on the long weekend. We're open to whatever city, Toronto, even Hamilton if anyone's feeling adventurous.
> 
> If that's not a good time, somebody suggest some good days where most of us could get together! that is, if anyone is interested.


May 21st is good for me :]. SAS Toronto (or Hamilton ;])= awesome :]


----------



## KittyGirl

aw~ well- as my first time leaving the house; I've already committed to a trip up north to see my dad. any time after that would be fine for me...
XD


----------



## BetaBoy90

Whenever is good, as long as ya'll don't put roofies in my drink this time....... :um


----------



## Social_butterfly00

lol who told you about the roofies? pfft


----------



## BetaBoy90

Social_butterfly00 said:


> lol who told you about the roofies? pfft


That homeless guy that took care of me that night mentioned it:afr

Also Kittygirl if you'd like to come feel free to. It's always nice to meet new people who understand a little about you more than the average person.


----------



## Social_butterfly00

gosh it's so early in the morning. why are we all still up? haha


----------



## BetaBoy90

I was asleep, for some reason my sleeping has sucked lately, only got like 3 hours.


----------



## Social_butterfly00

Yep serious case of insomnia over here lol


----------



## BetaBoy90

Auron said:


> alright, so is the next meeting gonna be at hamilton? aw..


I'd hope it would be in T.O, more to do and more convenient for most of us. Hopefully we get some more replies to this thread before next weekend.


----------



## wujo

Auron said:


> alright, so is the next meeting gonna be at hamilton? aw..


hamilton's not welcome in a toronto thread :heart


----------



## nothing to fear

i probably wouldn't be able to go if it's in hamilton, sorry hamilton-ers (what do you guys call yourselves? hammies?)


----------



## knuckles17

nothing to fear said:


> i probably wouldn't be able to go if it's in hamilton, sorry hamilton-ers (what do you guys call yourselves? hammies?)


sameee lol


----------



## BetaBoy90

Toronto is just a better meet up location, more to do, more to see, more to drink!


----------



## knuckles17

BetaBoy90 said:


> Toronto is just a better meet up location, more to do, more to see, more to drink!


but its also easier to get roofies


----------



## Zomg

WHAT GOING ON I'M SO LOST!
Am I invited lol? ;o


----------



## sublimit

I might be down if I'm still in Toronto whenever this meetup is planned.


----------



## Social_butterfly00

Yeah I think toronto is a better idea too if it's easier for everyone. Hamilton was just a random suggestion but no biggie. So I dont know if everyone wants to meet up this Friday??


----------



## TurningPoint

I'm downnnn. Does everyone want a bar-hopping night? ;]


----------



## Social_butterfly00

heck yes. you don't even need to ask lol I'll look for some good places we can go to in a bit and post some ideas.


----------



## knuckles17

Zomg said:


> WHAT GOING ON I'M SO LOST!
> Am I invited lol? ;o


yes lol u r invited :boogie


----------



## BetaBoy90

knuckles17 said:


> yes lol u r invited :boogie


Zomg wants to go...... sorry ppl I can't make it.....


----------



## Social_butterfly00

Okay I found some places in Toronto on this website with descriptions. I guess everyone say which one they like the best:

Behind the Holiday Inn on King are two young clubs but with different personalities. *Tonic* is for the well-dressed clubbies, while the aforementioned *My Apartment *is as casual as it is crazy. It has a large first-floor patio Thursdays are absolutely packed for $2 beer night, which includes 16-ouncers (a $5 cover charge helps pay for this privledge).

*Limelight*, located nextnext to Dirk's, is a true smoke-filled club scene. (If you don't desire the energy of Limelight, *Dirk's* has a hot, super-sweaty dance floor in its basement.)

*The Tower of London* is a favorite of many. It's multi-leveled dance club with a very good crowd.

*Easy on the Fifth (or the Big Easy) *is like an upscale beach club. It has wooden beach chairs in little sand spots and the music isn't too over-the-edge house. The crowd is late 20s and 30s, very well-dressed and classy, and the mood is more serene than at other clubs. If this were a Vegas casino, it would be where the high rollers hang.

*The Living Room* is South Beach meets Toronto. More of a lounge than a club, it has a South Beach-style atmosphere with couches often taking preference over the dance floor.

*Casino Lounge* is yet another club with class. *Schmooze *is owned by the owners of My Apartment and it's a very good scene. The latter is the most popular place in town on Fridays with $1.75 drinks from afternoon until 11. In fact, there's usually a lineup by 5. Note that on the upstairs patio, drinks are regular prices and casual dress is not an option.

The $10 cover is a bit steep but *The Courthouse Chamber Lounge* on Adelaide is a good place for people who like 80's and 90's music and enjoy a comfortable environment. The ambiance is good - hardwood floors, big ceilings - and the sound system is average. The 30's crowd mostly arrives after 11.

There's no problem getting into *Club 606* (606 West King Street).A longtime favorite of Toronto's cool crowd, it's hip without being vain. There is no cover charge and the dress is everything from classy to casual. It is very popular among a loyal set of locals.

I think my apartment, easy on the fifth, or my living room all seem good. I like the beach concept idea so we can dress casual. I got all the descriptions from: http://www.pubclub.com/toronto/clubs.htm#Youthful%20Clubs


----------



## meyaj

AH I'd love to go for my first time this week (seriously), but I reaaaaally hate clubs, and at the moment they're way outside my comfort zone


----------



## IllusionalFate

I'm up for any place that has little background noise.


----------



## Zomg

BetaBoy90 said:


> Zomg wants to go...... sorry ppl I can't make it.....


Pfffttt I know you lovvvveeee my alienesss <3


----------



## Zomg

Anywhere really with cheap booze and all you hawesome people <3


----------



## BetaBoy90

Friday, Spadina station? what time? Im gonna be downtown all day for real this time, so whenever is good.


----------



## knuckles17

BetaBoy90 said:


> Friday, Spadina station? what time? Imma just been downtown all day for real this time, so whenever is good.


wait its this friday i thought it was sat xD damn idk if i can gooo :'( unless i can ditch my bro somehow >_>


----------



## wujo

It's going to be packed everywhere you go on a Friday of a long weekend, so a club might not be the right place if anyone's uncomfortable around lots and lots of people. Any auxilliary plans if the clubbing doesn't happen?

edit: ehh nvm that was a long time ago lol


----------



## knuckles17

lol so most people are thinking of going to a club?


----------



## meyaj

knuckles17 said:


> lol so most people are thinking of going to a club?


I really hope not lol

This is the ideal time for me to start getting into these meetups and I'd much rather start with something a bit more laid back and well... a club to me seems like what it would be like if somebody with SA ended up in Hell :lol


----------



## meyaj

IllusionalFate said:


> I'm up for any place that has little background noise.


I agree... i have a big problem distinguishing speech from a loud environment and it really makes it difficult for me to hold a conversation with someone. But dear god, anything but a club. Even a moderately loud bar would be a huuuuge improvement over that.

Something laid back would be great too, my current meds don't leave me with a huge amount of energy, so I'm usually too worn out to bounce all around the city unfortunately. BUT, I don't expect to be catered to, just saying what I'd prefer, but what I do know is that if it involves clubbing I'm almost definitely going to pass which is unfortunate because this would be key timing for me to get involved in this.


----------



## KittyGirl

I'll make time to hang out next time~
this time around though... I don't think I'll be able to leave my house. ><


----------



## TurningPoint

This meet-up may be even bigger than the last. Exciting xD


----------



## nothing to fear

to be honest i'm not into clubs either, heh.


----------



## BetaBoy90

nothing to fear said:


> to be honest i'm not into clubs either, heh.


Samesies,I won't be joining ya'll if you're looking into clubs.


----------



## meyaj

Okay so hopefully it's decided no clubbing. If people really insist on it, I suppose we have two separate groups for it lol.

Me, I'd prefer a place in Toronto that serves drinks (food a bonus, but optional) that is rather laid back and not so loud that you can't talk to people. I am sure there are a ton of places like this, and I know you SASers must have a good idea of some of these places in toronto that meet this kind of criteria.


----------



## Zomg

NO CLUBBING!
I cannot dance for **** and I don't want some gino riding me up!

Bar or anywhere else plox? xD


----------



## TurningPoint

I think I'm the only one in this thread that would've been excited about going to a club 

Anyhow, I think we should start making a list of people who are attending because Friday is only three days awayy.

*Attending List*

- TurningPoint
- BetaBoy90
- Social_butterfly00
- Zomg
- IllusionalFate
- meyaj
- nothing to fear (maybe)
- Auron (?)
- Saqq (?)
- sublimit (?)
- wujo (?)


----------



## BetaBoy90

Also add me to your list


----------



## TurningPoint

BetaBoy90 said:


> Also add me to your list


LOL. I want to find that song now and put it on repeat.


----------



## nothing to fear

i might not be able to attend, my brother's in town and we are probably going out to dinner on friday.


----------



## meyaj

TurningPoint said:


> I think I'm the only one in this thread that would've been excited about going to a club
> 
> Anyhow, I think we should start making a list of people who are attending because Friday is only three days awayy.
> 
> *Attending List*
> 
> - TurningPoint
> - BetaBoy90


Depends... just for clarification, is this "people who are attending" list for those who want to go to a club club? :lol

If so, I hate to split things up but it looks like enough people want to attend but don't want to go clubbing that I'll go ahead and make a separate list. I think maybe even the majority may feel this way. But at the same time if there are people who are comfortable with the whole thing, that's a pretty big triumph over SA in my opinion and hey... do you even have SA in the first place? :lol

In all seriousness though, let us know ASAP whether this list is for people wanting to go out to the clubs so the rest of us have time to organize something as well


----------



## Saqq

As someone who's been DRAGGED to a few clubs (guvernment, footworks, a couple others), they're not so bad at all actually - Ive denied my friends invites for YEARS thinking they were going to be hell, but really its such a huge crowd that NO ONE notices anything - I mean everyone is either too ****ed up on Drinks/Some Sort of Party Drug or Too busy shaking their *** to trance music. I Think I would even go by myself sometime if it wasn't for the lineup outside to get in, standing alone there would be kind of panicky, although you could always just pretend you have friends waiting for you inside 

I mean I wouldn't mind going, I didn't really "love it" but I didn't hate the experience either, it was actually kind of cool/enjoyable. Some clubs like the guvernment. have a bunch of different rooms all with different styles (rap room, trance room, acid lounge, etc), some are packed (main room - most fun though since you can basically do anything you want and no one will do/say anything/acknowledge you unless you strike up a convo with them (if you even even hear them)) - dance like a freak all you want, and I guarantee there are 100 people doing even crazier/stupider/dancier things. At one point my friends all made a circle and started playing Dice right on the main floor, all these other people kept asking to join into the game and it lasted a bit til the bouncers said no gambling and made them stop haha.

Then theres smaller more relaxing rooms where you just talk/have drinks. They even have a nice patio to smoke whatever you want (cigs/weed were pretty tolerated when I went, no one said anything).

and wow I just wrote a lot (new med effect I guess - so far Strattera is pretty good for SA but I don't know how long it'll last, but I'm giving it a shot.


----------



## Saqq

Zomg said:


> NO CLUBBING!
> I cannot dance for **** and I don't want some gino riding me up!
> 
> Bar or anywhere else plox? xD


I felt this exact same way, but after a few drinks, you just go to the main floor, throw your hands up and just do whatever the body feels like - although I do admit it was a lot easier on Halloween Night since I was dressed as Greenman (full body suit haha) so it was pretty much as anonymous as you can get, but even the few times after in normal clothes (I don't have any "clubbing clothes" as I'm not really there to pickup chicks  ) it wasn't even that bad either.

Just put it in your mind that you're pretty much never going to see anyone else in the rest of your life and no one is going to remember anything about you (yes much easier said than done SA people heh)


----------



## meyaj

Saqq said:


> I felt this exact same way, but after a few drinks, you just go to the main floor, throw your hands up and just do whatever the body feels like - although I do admit it was a lot easier on Halloween Night since I was dressed as Greenman (full body suit haha) so it was pretty much as anonymous as you can get, but even the few times after in normal clothes (I don't have any "clubbing clothes" as I'm not really there to pickup chicks  ) it wasn't even that bad either.
> 
> Just put it in your mind that you're pretty much never going to see anyone else in the rest of your life and no one is going to remember anything about you (yes much easier said than done SA people heh)


Still not convinced :lol

SA issues aside, the loud music drives me nuts and totally prevent me from having any sort of conversation, and electronic music all the more so lol

I've been to a few clubs briefly and I REALLY hated them, just can't stand it at all. Besides, especially as my first time, I'd like to talk and get to know people.


----------



## meyaj

So *TurningPoint*,

It's really important to know - is your list for clubbing or something else? Like you said, only 3 days away, so I'd really like to know if a secondary list is needed.


----------



## nothing to fear

for the friday gathering maybe anyone who feels like going clubbing can just go after hanging out at the restaurant/bar for a bit?


----------



## knuckles17

bleh im unable to go this time parents are going out of town and im forced to watch my lil bro from fri to mon = /


----------



## TurningPoint

nothing to fear said:


> for the friday gathering maybe anyone who feels like going clubbing can just go after hanging out at the restaurant/bar for a bit?


I think this idea is best, though it seems that clubbing is not of popular opinion, so it's very likely there will be no clubbing. If a few people want to go after the meet, then that's cool.

I agree with you too meyaj, it's important that people get to know each other and talk, and there won't be as much of an opportunity to do so in a club. I don't think a secondary list would be needed.


----------



## Social_butterfly00

Hmm how come everyone thinks we're going clubbing? lol I just suggested some bars where we could chill. We went to a pub at the last hang out and it was very low key and no dancing or anything. I've been to the guvernment and I hated it; I don't like clubs. I just figured a friday night on may 2-4, may be fun to have some drinks instead of sitting in a restaurant.

So we should start a list of people who want to come. Clubbing is definitely not gonna happen unless some of us want to go after the original meet up. If anyone has any suggestions thatd be cool. Just wondering if everyone is in agreeance about sitting in a quiet bar/pub/restaurant?


----------



## Social_butterfly00

I like the idea of going to the living room or my apartment. they seem casual and non-clubby


----------



## Social_butterfly00

Vincent and I are just looking at some quiet bars we can go to. Here's a few:

Much of the activity is centered around John and Adelaide streets. For many, it all starts on the patio at *Milestones. *Primarily a restaurant, Milestone's is also a gathering place, either to start or even finish the evening. It's comfortable enough to stay all night and a crowd rotates in and out like a revolving door, but know that this is a bar with a nice-looking crowd, not a massive dance part

Back to school: http://www.toronto.com/backtoschool/listing/369944

*The Midtown* (552 College Street). Hip twentysomethings come here for the large outdoor patio in front and pool tables in the in back. The fact it serves late-night munchies is a plus.

*The Beaches*
Tucked away a half-hour ride from the city, The Beaches area has a life all its own.
Aside from the two-day festival in late July when EVERYONE goes there, few people from Toronto actually go out to the beach. That's just fine with the beach residents, who hardly stray from it.
This provides The Beaches with a very local feel. In true beach style, it's a very relaxed atmosphere with most places consisting of well-worn pubs with few clubs. Late afternoons can easily turn into evenings on the back patio of the *Lion at the Beach*. Inside at night, a meodicre band plays rock covers.


----------



## Nameless

Social_butterfly00 said:


> Hmm how come everyone thinks we're going clubbing? lol


It was a bit funny to see everyone get defensive about it :teeth


----------



## Saqq

let's just go karaoke somewhere haha! but they better have Danger Zone on their songlist or else! :wife


----------



## BetaBoy90

Karoake ftw, I'd actually love to get **** faced and make a giant fool out of my self, because it's been a while!


----------



## meyaj

Social_butterfly00 said:


> Vincent and I are just looking at some quiet bars we can go to. Here's a few:
> 
> Much of the activity is centered around John and Adelaide streets. For many, it all starts on the patio at *Milestones. *Primarily a restaurant, Milestone's is also a gathering place, either to start or even finish the evening. It's comfortable enough to stay all night and a crowd rotates in and out like a revolving door, but know that this is a bar with a nice-looking crowd, not a massive dance part
> 
> Back to school: http://www.toronto.com/backtoschool/listing/369944
> 
> *The Midtown* (552 College Street). Hip twentysomethings come here for the large outdoor patio in front and pool tables in the in back. The fact it serves late-night munchies is a plus.
> 
> *The Beaches*
> Tucked away a half-hour ride from the city, The Beaches area has a life all its own.
> Aside from the two-day festival in late July when EVERYONE goes there, few people from Toronto actually go out to the beach. That's just fine with the beach residents, who hardly stray from it.
> This provides The Beaches with a very local feel. In true beach style, it's a very relaxed atmosphere with most places consisting of well-worn pubs with few clubs. Late afternoons can easily turn into evenings on the back patio of the *Lion at the Beach*. Inside at night, a meodicre band plays rock covers.


I'm down for that *Betty's* place you mentioned (but mislabeled as back to school.) Milestone's is kind of a mediocre chain restaurant (literally an upscale "Kelsey's") and the Beaches is a bit of a trek for some people. Maybe I'm a bit biased too because that Betty's place seems also to offer different craft beers and I can't resist a bar that offers something other than the normal fare.

On that note, they following are a bit pricey and I don't want to exclude anyone on the basis of affordability, but I feel like they're worth mentioning anyways and *Bier Markt* can be an interesting experience for people who've never been there. In my opinion though, the best eats (and drinks) in the city can be found at *Beerbistro*, which again is a bit pricey, but the food is out of this world. *C'est What* has a much more reasonably priced menu with such a wide variety of offerings I'm sure there's something for everyone. Including the aforementioned "Betty's" restaurant, these are all in the same general area, within a short distance to Union Station or at least one of the stops on the Yonge subway line near to it.

The *Richmond Rogue* is also in the same general area and while I've never been there, I know it's popular with local students, I hear much of the food is excellent and reasonably priced. People I know seem to enjoy the *Elephant and Castle* as well.

Just throwing out some places I'm familiar with, we'll see what other people think I guess.

On that toronto.com site I took a look at the Top 10 lists in Toronto for "cozy bars" and "student bars", rather than nightclub stuff, and the lists can be found here:

http://www.toronto.com/bars_clubs/article/626547
http://www.toronto.com/bars_clubs/article/530668

Worth noting is that *C'est What* that I mentioned is in the top 10 cozy bars list, and the *Betty's* place you mentioned, which I also found appealing, was on the latter list. For the variety and quality of food and drink relative to price, not to mention good proximity to the subway, I'd place a strong recommendation for *C'est What*, though it would be nice to one day take a small group out (who don't mind spending a bit) to Beerbistro sometime in the future.


----------



## Zomg

Saqq said:


> I felt this exact same way, but after a few drinks, you just go to the main floor, throw your hands up and just do whatever the body feels like - although I do admit it was a lot easier on Halloween Night since I was dressed as Greenman (full body suit haha) so it was pretty much as anonymous as you can get, but even the few times after in normal clothes (I don't have any "clubbing clothes" as I'm not really there to pickup chicks  ) it wasn't even that bad either.
> 
> Just put it in your mind that you're pretty much never going to see anyone else in the rest of your life and no one is going to remember anything about you (yes much easier said than done SA people heh)


Haha, I guess your quite right 
Can sound kinda fun. 
I don't have any clubbing clothes lol...well kinda but like what do people wear anyways? Seems alike all girls that go dress really revealing >.<


----------



## BetaBoy90

What time we looking at for Friday, and where to for meeting up? I'm thinking I may be downtown all day if anyone wants to join me in the fun.

If you need to know what I look like, I'm over six feet, with short brown hair, nike shoes and extremely bright red eyes.


----------



## Social_butterfly00

lmfao! luckily I can fix your red eye and make you have grey/blue eyes.

I was thinking we could all meet up at 6 but i have nothing to do on Friday so maybe earlier wouldnt be an issue. Im coming with keith, tony and mel so ill ask them lol

whats everyone else think?

PS - everyone better get at least a bit tipsy!


----------



## TurningPoint

I'm just wondering if there's some sort of consensus as to where this is going to be. Personally, I'm liking Betty's and then Beer Bistro.


----------



## Skip_DJ

I'd go to a meetup in Toronto whenever I head down that way, which is about once or twice a year.


----------



## meyaj

TurningPoint said:


> I'm just wondering if there's some sort of consensus as to where this is going to be. Personally, I'm liking Betty's and then Beer Bistro.


Okay, to get the ball rolling because it's freaking THURSDAY already, I'll agree with either of these, let's get a consensus, although I have to say my personal preference is Beerbistro, anything is better than nothing. And I'm not sure about Betty's but if it's the latter, it's probably a good idea to get a reservation seeing as it's a big group on a Friday night and all.


----------



## Zomg

BetaBoy90 said:


> What time we looking at for Friday, and where to for meeting up? I'm thinking I may be downtown all day if anyone wants to join me in the fun.
> 
> If you need to know what I look like, I'm over six feet, with short brown hair, nike shoes and extremely bright red eyes.


If you see an ebil demon roaming downtown it def jeff XD
And yayy I get a drive! I feel special^^!
This time I'm actually getting wasted and I will beat u Sab in the drinking contest haha! xD


----------



## TurningPoint

Zomg said:


> If you see an ebil demon roaming downtown it def jeff XD
> And yayy I get a drive! I feel special^^!
> This time I'm actually getting wasted and I will beat u Sab in the drinking contest haha! xD


I am so going to enjoy this contest ;]


----------



## Zomg

Ahaha you bet


----------



## knuckles17

TurningPoint said:


> I am so going to enjoy this contest ;]


lol tape it put it on youtube!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Can you determine a meet up location now and time?


----------



## Social_butterfly00

so me keith mel and tony (?) will be in toronto pretty early tomorrow since i believe we have to drive mel to an appt at 3:30. if anyone wants to PM me I can give you my cell. I think everyone would agree 6 pm is a good meet up time (unless of course anyone wants to meet up with us since we'll be in town earlier). I'm not too sold on Bettys after looking at the reviews and website lol


----------



## meyaj

Social_butterfly00 said:


> so me keith mel and tony (?) will be in toronto pretty early tomorrow since i believe we have to drive mel to an appt at 3:30. if anyone wants to PM me I can give you my cell. I think everyone would agree 6 pm is a good meet up time (unless of course anyone wants to meet up with us since we'll be in town earlier). I'm not too sold on Bettys after looking at the reviews and website lol


Beerbistro then? I can attest the food is out of this world and there's really no lack of choice for drink either.


----------



## knuckles17

>_< i so wanna come im gonna try to come lol but dun hold me to it


----------



## Social_butterfly00

the beer bistro is waaay to formal and there doesn't look like theres a patio or anything. maybe we could just go back to the madison pub.


----------



## meyaj

Social_butterfly00 said:


> the beer bistro is waaay to formal and there doesn't look like theres a patio or anything. maybe we could just go back to the madison pub.


Don't be fooled by pictures you might be checking out, Beerbistro isn't really formal at all, it's totally eclectic, which a closer look will reveal. The times I've gone I was wearing cargo pants and a tshirt and I didn't stand out at all. It's right by the financial district so you'll see a lot of people in suits, but trust me, you'll also see a lot of people dressed in simple tees and shorts as well. Casual dress is more than okay as long as it's clean.

Also, there IS a patio area which is very nice, modern, and remarkably clean, and is actually pretty isolated from the city noise.

I am not going to be disingenuous and say the place is flawless though. The food is fairly upscale, and reasonably priced for such, but like most similar food, the portions are adequate but hardly gut-busting. It's a quantity vs quality type thing, and I tend to prefer the latter (within reason, of course.)

Turningpoint seems interested, I'm definitely interested, and I've talked to Keith and he's up for it as well... there's a TON of parking in the area too which is also important for him. It's also right by a subway station for those of us not travelling by car.

How about you give it a try this time? You'll probably enjoy, and if not, you can always go back to the madison pub on future gatherings 

The only thing is that although it's obviously a bar-type place, it's often frequented for the food as well, and with the nice weather we've been having plus the fact that it's a Friday, I really should make reservations, so I need a good idea of how many people are going to be coming.

Keith's down for it, Turningpoint seems to be, and I'm sure Tony would be up for it as well provided you and Melodie are. So just operating under the assumption that you'll give it a chance this time around (and I really hope you do), that's *6* people already. If, of course, you're willing to give it a shot. So I need an okay from you before I do anything.

Betaboy would probably make a 7th, and we may get a few more (I can always reserve a couple extra seats just in case).


----------



## Social_butterfly00

Okay that sounds fine by me. As long as it's not too much of an older crowd all in suits, and there is a patio. im not that interested in eating dinner because i really dont have the money for it and dont want to sit and watch everyone eat while i sip on a drink lol. but yeah im in and if its bad we can always just go somewhere else. but yeah count me in. I just hope that patio isnt packed. i really want to sit outside and enjoy a few cold drinks tomorrow lol


----------



## meyaj

Cool sounds good 

Keith and I were thinking of arriving early (around 6:00) as it should be more quiet. NHL playoffs are ongoing right now and the game tomorrow starts at 8. EVERY bar is going to get a lot busier and louder, and this one's no exception.

Is that okay for everyone?


----------



## TurningPoint

I should be able to make it at 6:00 p.m. BeerBistro sounds good to me.


----------



## sublimit

How long do you think you guys will be out drinking? 'Cause I get off work at 11pm.  I've been to a few meetups that have ended quite early; that's why I ask. If there is anyone who's up for drinking past 11pm maybe we could exchange numbers?

I saw that some people wanted to go clubbing, and while I'm not into the clubbing scene I usually hang out at "alternative" bars where music and dancing sometimes occurs. If anyone's interested, let me know!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Well unfortunately the latest bus for me leaves at 12:40 so I won't be staying too late, but the others have a ride so they may be out late.


----------



## sublimit

I suppose that'll be an issue with most people. I guess I'll have to sit this one out; have fun guys!


----------



## TurningPoint

I'm most likely to leave around 12am-1am if the meet extends that far. Sorry that it doesn't work into your schedule sublimit. Hope you can make it next time out!!


----------



## meyaj

Oh man guys, I'm really sorry. I made the reservation for 6:00 last night as planned, and then just got a call from the place that the person I talked with yesterday made a mistake and that they are so booked that they can only accommodate a group our size for 5:00pm, in which case we'd have to finish up by 7:00, or alternately I could have made it for 10:00.

I told them to just set it for the 5:00 reservation right now but i may be calling them back to cancel outright. Problem is, I need to get in touch with you guys to figure this out and I don't have anyone's cell :/


----------



## nothing to fear

whose do you need? i can PM them to you.. uhh i'm assuming those people wouldn't mind since it's important.


----------



## BetaBoy90

nothing to fear said:


> whose do you need? i can PM them to you.. uhh i'm assuming those people wouldn't mind since it's important.


We're good now, just talked to him


----------



## nothing to fear

allright!


----------



## wujo

nothing to fear said:


> allright!


that's a kickass avatar


----------



## meyaj

bunch of bores!!! :lol

My feet hurt


----------



## Social_butterfly00

haha damn our adventurous optimistic walking confidence!

had fun though. i was i was rich, damn drinks are so expensive


----------



## BetaBoy90

Nice to meet you all, seem like nice ppl


----------



## xXSMGXx

Hey im new here
Is there anyone out there that i can chat with or something.
I got really nasty derealization lately :sus


----------



## LNahid2000

Not me.


----------



## IllusionalFate

Social_butterfly00 said:


> haha damn our adventurous optimistic walking confidence!
> 
> had fun though. i was i was rich, damn drinks are so expensive


Yes, it was indeed fun despite the hour-long drunken journey to find a bar with reasonable prices. Kind of funny that it ended up with our largest bill of the night. =P



Auron said:


> who ended up going to this?


BetaBoy90, knuckles17, meyaj, Noca, Social_butterfly00, TurningPoint, Zomg


----------



## TurningPoint

I know I'm wayyyy late to comment (sorry guys!) but it was a cool meetup. Especially liked the asian themed lounge/bar on that sketchy sidestreet


----------



## pita

Now that I live downtown, I kinda want to come to one of these things.

I'm such a chicken, though.


----------



## NotRealName

Thats cool that you guys got to meetup.


----------



## BetaBoy90

pita said:


> Now that I live downtown, I kinda want to come to one of these things.
> 
> I'm such a chicken, though.


I hope you join us next time, everyone is super nice!


----------



## TurningPoint

Auron said:


> Hopefully i can make it to one....this year :-/
> 
> oh and was Noca(Keith) on the last meeting? or is it just another Noca?


Yesss. Noca (Keith) was theree.

Hope you can make it there too :]


----------



## meyaj

How did Toronto get so far down the page?
:whip


----------



## BetaBoy90

I guess people would rather hang around the canadian prairies than ****ty little Toronto...


----------



## meyaj

I know it's really really last minute but anybody up for Friday night? Last meet was fun, despite the walking.

We can find somewhere really cheap to go this time lol. But I had fun last time and would really like to do it again. If anybody knows a place close to the Subway line that's inexpensive, that'd be great, but if not I'm sure I can find a decent place from a few people I know that are both cheap AND downtown all the time.

:boogie

ON ANOTHER NOTE...

It's kind of late to book Friday or even this weekend, but for those interested, Summerlicious has started which for you non-Torontonians is basically a "restaurant festival" where tons of the best restaurants in Toronto have a prix fixe menu for much cheaper than they normally would charge, allowing people who normally couldn't afford to REALLY eat at a place like that to do so. For example. the Beerbistro from last time participated last year and had $15 lunches and $25 dinners.

A prix fixe menu for anyone who doesn't know is a menu where you pay a single set price for lunch or dinner and get to pick a 3-course meal from a limited showcase menu - an appetizer, entree, and dessert. In the festival's case, it's $15/25/35 for lunch, depending on the restaurant you pick, and $10 more for the dinner menus.

It's a really popular festival so reservations go FAST, but it's on until June 25. I know some people would still balk at the idea of a 3-course dinner for even $25 but they tend to be all great restaurants which would cost you considerably more usually. So if anybody's interested in that either, it's something I'd like to try out, though I realize the group would probably be smaller and I'm sure most people (if any... I hope) that ARE interested would rather go to one of the lower-bracket places. 

I also made an interesting observation that the Japanese place we ended up for drinks last time is participating in the highest bracket ($45)... no wonder drinks were so damn expensive!

As may or may not be obvious, reservations go quickly during this "festival" though so make up your mind quick lol


----------



## Saqq

V - hit me up on msn or whatever it is we use and lets play some tennis now that it hot =/ if V's up for the I'm sure others can come too if they want (I'm terrible, V is awesome though (but I still think I can beat him)


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'm the Roger Federer of SAS, that's because he's the only tennis player I know


----------



## pita

So...anyone doing anything jazzy for G20?


----------



## SAgirl

Saqq said:


> V - hit me up on msn or whatever it is we use and lets play some tennis now that it hot =/ if V's up for the I'm sure others can come too if they want (I'm terrible, V is awesome though (but I still think I can beat him)


Good Luck, Saqq!


----------



## Raptors

Let's meeeet! Come on guys!


----------



## Social_butterfly00

Hey everyone,
I'm just sitting here thinking... why don't we plan another meetup? I'm sure all the 'regulars' from the other meetups would be cool to come and it would be awesome to meet new people.

so people respond and let's plan a date!


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'd like to connect with some cool socially anxious Torontonians, hopefully we could try and meet next week or the week after.


----------



## dullard

Picnic?


----------



## Saqq

Laser Tag!


----------



## Louis

Poker, $100 buy in, my place my deck, only i get long sleeves


----------



## BetaBoy90

dullard said:


> Picnic?


I'll bring the balogna sandwiches.... so I guess that means I'll be by myself


----------



## No Surprises

I'm sorry I haven't been able to come out to any of these meetups yet. I'm a native Torontonian, but I currently reside in lonely little Halifax throughout most of the year, as it's where I attend school. :sigh

In any event, I'm planning to be in Toronto later this summer and I'd love to have the opportunity to meet some of you guys in person. Actually, just speaking to some humans would be pretty nice right about now. I know it's a little early, but do you guys think we could have a get-together in late August? (Independent, of course, of whatever you guys might do in the meantime.) Saturday the 21st looks like it would work for me. Actually, I'll probably be free nearly every evening in the latter half of August; I'll just have some formal events to attend during business hours that I'm hoping won't run particularly late.


----------



## Saqq

I still second Laser Tag, I went the other day with some people, and since we went kind of early, we spent most of our time shooting 8 year old kids - who knew how much fun that would be.

edit: although its kind of out of the area, eglinton/warden area


----------



## BetaBoy90

So any interest from people for a gathering in the coming weeks. I like the picnic idea, I like the laser tag idea, I like the idea I just came up with where I get very intoxicated and everyone laughs at how ridiculous I act.


----------



## Saqq

theres a kelseys or boston pizza or something right outside the laserquest which we can drink lots at before or after -- or in the parking lot if we're being cheap


----------



## meyaj

pita said:


> So...anyone doing anything jazzy for G20?


I almost got arrested, despite not actually being a part of anything, and just walking from CAMH. Luckily I talked a bit with the officer who was supposed to process my arrest, and he let me go because he said that he was pretty sure his orders were illegal...

I have to agree... at the very least, everybody involved in this ridiculous thing should be fired or resign, if not flat-out facing criminal charges. There's been worse "riots" - I hesitate to call it that - after hockey games in Canada and they didn't need to spend over a billion dollars to fix it. One first-round Montreal game saw 16 cop cars burned. They could have fixed all that damage a hundred times over for a tiny fraction of what they spent, but the government is refusing to compensate store owners for that damage because they instead used all that money to trample all over people's rights just to catch a few vandals (and a lot of innocent people) in what most of the rest of the world thinks was a rather tame summit and doesn't even really qualify as a riot.

Don't get me wrong, after seeing what happened Saturday I was pretty supportive of the cops and thought they had done a reasonably good job, but after hearing the whole story, seeing what happened Sunday, being roughed up myself and only avoiding arrest and being sent to that detention center because I got REALLY lucky with the arresting officer I was handed off to, and heck, hearing from the cop himself that even HE thought it was illegal, I'm pretty pissed off. The police chief is a smug jackass, the mayor totally supports what he did anyways, and I strongly feel they should both resign. Hopefully there's a serious investigation (not the police investigating themselves like the chief said is going to happen... being the investigator, prosecutor, judge, and jury of your own crimes is pretty ridicuous) but it seems as if most people don't care simply because it didn't affect them...


----------



## nothing to fear

meyaj said:


> I almost got arrested, despite not actually being a part of anything, and just walking from CAMH. Luckily I talked a bit with the officer who was supposed to process my arrest, and he let me go because he said that he was pretty sure his orders were illegal...
> 
> I have to agree... at the very least, everybody involved in this ridiculous thing should be fired or resign, if not flat-out facing criminal charges. There's been worse "riots" - I hesitate to call it that - after hockey games in Canada and they didn't need to spend over a billion dollars to fix it. One first-round Montreal game saw 16 cop cars burned. They could have fixed all that damage a hundred times over for a tiny fraction of what they spent, but the government is refusing to compensate store owners for that damage because they instead used all that money to trample all over people's rights just to catch a few vandals (and a lot of innocent people) in what most of the rest of the world thinks was a rather tame summit and doesn't even really qualify as a riot.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, after seeing what happened Saturday I was pretty supportive of the cops and thought they had done a reasonably good job, but after hearing the whole story, seeing what happened Sunday, being roughed up myself and only avoiding arrest and being sent to that detention center because I got REALLY lucky with the arresting officer I was handed off to, and heck, hearing from the cop himself that even HE thought it was illegal, I'm pretty pissed off. The police chief is a smug jackass, the mayor totally supports what he did anyways, and I strongly feel they should both resign. Hopefully there's a serious investigation (not the police investigating themselves like the chief said is going to happen... being the investigator, prosecutor, judge, and jury of your own crimes is pretty ridicuous) but it seems as if most people don't care simply because it didn't affect them...


wow, that's great you were able to get away. most appeared not to be so lucky.
i think people care, there has been so much coverage on it in the paper and news. there's supposed to be a public inquiry into it. it's so ridiculous, and it's hard to say who exactly we should blame, the training and tactics the cops were taught to use were likely decided by the federal government, i think? a lot of cops were from other provinces too. it's true that there were protesters who had molotov cocktails and really ****ed things up downtown and who absolutely should be punished but probably most of the almost 900 arrests this weekend were unwarranted. i thought the police handled it decently saturday but i couldn't believe how far they went sunday. for whoever commanded them to go on arresting sprees, i don't know how the hell they thought they'd get away for it and that monday everyone will forget and think nothing of it.


----------



## Louis

nothing to fear said:


> wow, that's great you were able to get away. most appeared not to be so lucky.
> i think people care, there has been so much coverage on it in the paper and news. there's supposed to be a public inquiry into it. it's so ridiculous, and it's hard to say who exactly we should blame, the training and tactics the cops were taught to use were likely decided by the federal government, i think? a lot of cops were from other provinces too. it's true that there were protesters who had molotov cocktails and really ****ed things up downtown and who absolutely should be punished but probably most of the almost 900 arrests this weekend were unwarranted. i thought the police handled it decently saturday but i couldn't believe how far they went sunday. for whoever commanded them to go on arresting sprees, i don't know how the hell they thought they'd get away for it and that monday everyone will forget and think nothing of it.


I'm pretty pro-police for this actually, I have a lot of support for them managing to control the crowds without anyone dying or being injured. From a tactical standpoint they did great. I didn't like the OPP coming in on the second day too much, or some of the forces outside of Toronto.

I think they were a little too arrest happy, but a lot of charges are for inciting riots, weapons. I agree with them handling it great on Saturday, and even as a stalwart supporter was a little surprised on sunday. I think a lot of that had to do with the OPP "reinforcements", and I'm pretty sure a lot of the blame will fall on Fantino in the end, rather than Bill Blair. I've met Bill Blair and read a few of his reports for school, I know this isn't something he would condone, but I also know he hasta watch what he says here.

There was no secret law about the 5 yards from the fence thing, its the TTPA, been around forever, if you fail to identify yourself to an officer while trespassing you can be arrested. I wouldn't say most of the arrests were unwarranted, but I believe about 400 wont be charged, I think they'll drop disturbing the peace, but keep charges for inciting a riot (when they arrested people who got rowdy).

-------

But at the same time, I think anymore talk about this should be in S&C , it was international news with many different opinions. What we should note is some of the patios looked pretty good for the next meetup?  The protesters basically ignored the bars (H)


----------



## kos

The username Louis reminded me that stand-up comedian, Louis CK is coming to Toronto, July 6th (give or take). I really wanted to go see him but I don't have anyone to go with. Send me a message if you're interested. Thanks!


----------



## BetaBoy90

kos said:


> The username Louis reminded me that stand-up comedian, Louis CK is coming to Toronto, July 6th (give or take). I really wanted to go see him but I don't have anyone to go with. Send me a message if you're interested. Thanks!


Rofl Louis CK is pro, does he have new material he's using, or is he just using stuff from past tours? Anyhow he is ****ing hilarious lol


----------



## BetaBoy90

Rofl yeah, don't know if anyone saw him on Leno a couple days ago, but he killed it!


----------



## kos

BetaBoy90 said:


> Rofl yeah, don't know if anyone saw him on Leno a couple days ago, but he killed it!


Here it is for those who didn't see it...

The douche that uploaded this cut the end short but still LMAOROFL.


----------



## BetaBoy90

kos said:


> Here it is for those who didn't see it...
> 
> The douche that uploaded this cut the end short but still LMAOROFL.


He knows how to work the crowd so well, at the start people thought he was just a douche by the end he was the funniest douche they've ever seen!


----------



## Louis

yah id go see that, im off the next morning


----------



## IllusionalFate

BetaBoy90 said:


> So any interest from people for a gathering in the coming weeks. I like the picnic idea, I like the laser tag idea, I like the idea I just came up with where I get very intoxicated and everyone laughs at how ridiculous I act.


I concur. In fact, we should get intoxicated first and then go play drunken laser tag. =]


----------



## Social_butterfly00

I also concur


----------



## Social_butterfly00

Hey everyone, just wanted to inform you all that a few of us SAS members have planned an SAS meetup for Monday, June 5th. We were going to do laser tag, but were unable to find any suitable locations. So we can do what we've done at the last few meetings and go to a few bars. If anyone is interested just reply so we know whose coming. You can also message myself or illusionalfate (tony) for our cell numbers so you can find out more info or in case you need the numbers for the day of the meetup. We plan to meet at the corner of Spadina and Bloor street at Spadina station at 6 pm. So everyone come and let's have a good time!


----------



## Zomg

I wasn't notified about this >.>
I SEE HOW IT IS!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Zomg said:


> I wasn't notified about this >.>
> I SEE HOW IT IS!


Probably because we're only recruiting the best of the best in terms of laser shooting ability, and I'm afraid you weren't on the short list.


----------



## Zomg

BetaBoy90 said:


> Probably because we're only recruiting the best of the best in terms of laser shooting ability, and I'm afraid you weren't on the short list.


Vince is coming back, you and me means...WARRR!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Zomg said:


> Vince is coming back, you and me means...WARRR!


Sure does, but I know Vince likes me more, so I'm not too worried about it...


----------



## Zomg

BetaBoy90 said:


> Sure does, but I know Vince likes me more, so I'm not too worried about it...


NUUU!
Vince is ma loverr


----------



## BetaBoy90

Zomg said:


> NUUU!
> Vince is ma loverr


Nope, I got to him first, finders keepers!


----------



## meyaj

Is that Bill Hicks? 

As in, the-greatest-comedian-to-have-ever-lived Bill Hicks?


----------



## Louis

edit: nvm work at 5 next day


----------



## nothing to fear

post #1000 :high5!


also i'm not sure yet if i can make it monday.


----------



## meyaj

nothing to fear said:


> post #1000 :high5!
> 
> also i'm not sure yet if i can make it monday.


Nope, I'm post 1000... :high5!

:lol


----------



## nothing to fear

nuh uh... THIS is definitely the 1000th post! :b


----------



## meyaj

I surrender :nw


----------



## BetaBoy90

meyaj said:


> Is that Bill Hicks?
> 
> As in, the-greatest-comedian-to-have-ever-lived Bill Hicks?


You damn well know it is 

Also I can't make it Monday because of school.


----------



## Zomg

I have work on Monday so cannot make it 
AND NU JEFF! I FOUND VINCE FIRST!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Zomg said:


> I have work on Monday so cannot make it
> AND NU JEFF! I FOUND VINCE FIRST!


Good thing you can't make it, being that NO ONE invited you!!!!!!!

I just got off the phone with Vince, we made a pact so that he'll never talk to you again:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## meyaj

BetaBoy90 said:


> I just got off the phone with Vince, we made a pact...


I was hoping for a suicide pact


----------



## BetaBoy90

meyaj said:


> I was hoping for a suicide pact


I'm all for suicide pacting, I just want to make sure you go first ok.

Off topic question, anyone ever been on cash cab before?


----------



## nothing to fear

no but whenever i'm reminded of it i always get a bit worried that i'll one day accidentally end up in a cash cab!


----------



## BetaBoy90

nothing to fear said:


> no but whenever i'm reminded of it i always get a bit worried that i'll one day accidentally end up in a cash cab!


If I saw his face I'd just exit the vehical, I'm sure that happens sometimes to the anxious people, but they don't air those ones.


----------



## poke

Although I don't really come on SAS often, I'd love to get to know as many of you as possible! I'm down! (most likely, if I don't chicken out at least.. hehe)


----------



## meyaj

lol I was the only one who showed up -_- people should post cancellations HERE... my computer rebooted while i was asleep so i missed the message 

You are more than welcome to come poke, thought it admittedly took me a long time to be able to do it.

As far as the cash cab goes, I would love to be on that. I am a trivia god... I'm pretty sure I'd kill it


----------



## BetaBoy90

meyaj said:


> lol I was the only one who showed up -_- people should post cancellations HERE... my computer rebooted while i was asleep so i missed the message
> 
> You are more than welcome to come poke, thought it admittedly took me a long time to be able to do it.
> 
> As far as the cash cab goes, I would love to be on that. I am a trivia god... I'm pretty sure I'd kill it


I'm just wondering, do they stop the car during commercials?

Nah probably not... right?


----------



## meyaj

Of course not


----------



## meyaj

Okay... new gathering time. Hasn't happened in a while and when it has, it was cancelled!

I actually ended up at the Madison *by myself* last time because my power went out and I lost the MSN message informing me of this :lol

Anyways let's get something going.

I can't do Friday night though (I have a sleep study) but I know I'm not the only one who would like to do something very soon.


----------



## IllusionalFate

I'm always up for another get-together.


----------



## AussiePea

Hi Torontonians. I need some advice. I will be spending a week in your lovely city and I need some recommendations on some cheap motels and also what the public transport is like and cool places to visit! I looked up Motel 6 which has great prices but the closest ones to the city are in "Brampton" and "Meadowvale". Are these far out? They decent areas and anyone know if there is good public transport to and from there?

Anywho, thanks for any help!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Ospi said:


> Hi Torontonians. I need some advice. I will be spending a week in your lovely city and I need some recommendations on some cheap motels and also what the public transport is like and cool places to visit! I looked up Motel 6 which has great prices but the closest ones to the city are in "Brampton" and "Meadowvale". Are these far out? They decent areas and anyone know if there is good public transport to and from there?
> 
> Anywho, thanks for any help!


Would you not be interested in meeting all these great people on SAS from Toronto?
________
website host


----------



## AussiePea

Well it would be nice but I would not want people to go out of their way to organise a meet just so I could join in, but if anyone wants to organise something then I will be up for it.


----------



## LNahid2000

You don't want to stay in Brampton or Meadowale...they're way too far from the downtown core. I'd try using Priceline to get a cheap hotel in the downtown core. Here are a couple forums where you can get help. You should be able to get something for around $70/night.

http://biddingfortravel.yuku.com/forums/98/t/Canada-Ontario-Toronto-Ottawa.html
http://www.betterbidding.com/index.php?showforum=166&


----------



## AussiePea

Okies thanks, 70 a night is what I expect for the city, little more exy but neway!


----------



## BetaBoy90

BenevolentSun said:


> Would you not be interested in meeting all these great people on SAS from Toronto?


I wonder who this is, do tell?


----------



## pita

Ospi said:


> Hi Torontonians. I need some advice. I will be spending a week in your lovely city and I need some recommendations on some cheap motels and also what the public transport is like and cool places to visit! I looked up Motel 6 which has great prices but the closest ones to the city are in "Brampton" and "Meadowvale". Are these far out? They decent areas and anyone know if there is good public transport to and from there?
> 
> Anywho, thanks for any help!


Avoid staying in Brampton and Meadowvale. Avoid staying near the airport, too. You'll spend forever on public transit.

I looked on priceline, and they were offering quite a few good deals on hotels that were downtown or on the subway line.

Re: cool places to visit: I enjoy the Steamwhistle Brewery. You get to drink beer, see how beer is made, and sound off the whistle if you are so inclined.

The CN tower is another popular choice although I have never actually been there because my dad is afraid of heights.


----------



## meyaj

Okay

*THIS SUNDAY*

Some of us (I believe so far me, Tony, Sabrina, and I'm pretty sure Jeff) are going to go see Inception at the Scotiabank Theater downtown, at 3:30 on the IMAX screen.

Yes it's expensive, but deal with it :lol Nah... if for some reason you can't make the movie, or just don't want to, we'll be going out for a bite/drinks afterwards (movie ends ~6:00) so you can join us then if you want.

If you're coming to the flick, let me or somebody else I've mentioned know - or just post here, but only if you're seriously going to come  - and if nobody has your MSN, pm it so the details can all be worked out.

But yeah... about damn time we get another meet going!

But... PLEASE let me know by Thursday night if you can make the film or not. The downtown theaters can be ridiculous when it comes to popular movies, especially in Imax, ESPECIALLY on the weekends. That's not to say you're not free to come otherwise, but you're probably going to have to grab your own ticket (if possible).


----------



## Saqq

some time before I run out of Ritalin/Adderall please lol :b

edit: ugh didn't see the new page, this weekend I gotta go do some stag stuff from friday night to sunday morning -- I won't be in any mood to be moving a muscle on sunday afternoon, let alone driving up from newmarket, if my BAA will even be low enough at that point is another question :lol


----------



## meyaj

Saqq said:


> some time before I run out of Ritalin/Adderall please lol :b
> 
> edit: ugh didn't see the new page, this weekend I gotta go do some stag stuff from friday night to sunday morning -- I won't be in any mood to be moving a muscle on sunday afternoon, let alone driving up from newmarket, if my BAA will even be low enough at that point is another question :lol


Well Tony, Sabrina, and I (so far) will for sure be seeing that flick. Then when the movie ends, around 6:30 or so we'll be going for a bite/drinks, so if the afternoon is the only issue and the evening works for you (though somehow I doubt this :lol), you are welcome to join.

I am PRETTY sure Jeff will be meeting up with us around that point, and hopefully a few others will decide to show up too. T.O. meetups seem to be drying up... you'd think July and August would be popular times!

I misunderstood what times were convenient for Jeff and it sounds like he wants to catch a different movie sometime in the near future, so I'm sure an opportunity will come up soon enough. I'm generally down for it, and I think Tony is usually willing, so even if it's a small group I'm sure we'll get something going.


----------



## AussiePea

Right so I will be in Toronto from 7th to 13th August. I am staying in a place smack bang in the middle of the city as well which is great.

So if anyone wants to have a little meet or whatever then I will be keen! I don't really have many plans so I'll probably get a little sight seeing guide and wonder around like a lost far in a thunderstorm lol.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Ospi said:


> Right so I will be in Toronto from 7th to 13th August. I am staying in a place smack bang in the middle of the city as well which is great.
> 
> So if anyone wants to have a little meet or whatever then I will be keen! I don't really have many plans so I'll probably get a little sight seeing guide and wonder around like a lost far in a thunderstorm lol.


OMG OMG an SAS celebrity is coming to town time!!! Will you sign my shoes in Australian with the words "to bb90 from Os to the pi"?

Sorry I'm really dumb, but that's cool you're coming to T.O dude, I'm sure you'll love it, best city in Canada!


----------



## toughcookie

I would really like to come and maybe a friend of mine will join me. I would be most comfortable in a restaurant or coffee shop.


----------



## Saqq

meyaj said:


> Well Tony, Sabrina, and I (so far) will for sure be seeing that flick. Then when the movie ends, around 6:30 or so we'll be going for a bite/drinks, so if the afternoon is the only issue and the evening works for you (though somehow I doubt this :lol), you are welcome to join.


honestly, I'd love to come, but after Night #1 (I just woke up at 5pm), and we're ready to start dinner at 7 then party til morning again - I doubt I'd be in the mood.

I'm ready to meet some of the newer SAS'ers in Toronto! V/Candice/Heather/Mr. Canada (Louis - lol)/Emily/Dullard/Tony/etc all rule, but haven't seen them around much since you new schoolers showed up! :teeth


----------



## lonelygirl88

:cry I'm so left out

SAS Celebrity Ospi is even going to Toronto!!


----------



## BetaBoy90

lonelygirl88 said:


> :cry I'm so left out
> 
> SAS Celebrity Ospi is even going to Toronto!!


 Hey LG88, you are not welcome in this city without a penguin.... ok?


----------



## lonelygirl88

BetaBoy90 said:


> Hey LG88, you are not welcome in this city without a penguin.... ok?


No! I wanna go!! Can I still vote? 
It's not fair :cry


----------



## AussiePea

lol, celebrity xD. Well if anyone does actually want to meet up then let me know, if not then no worries! I shall do some adventurin!


----------



## lonelygirl88

Ospi said:


> lol, celebrity xD. Well if anyone does actually want to meet up then let me know, if not then no worries! I shall do some adventurin!


*_raises hand_

I will be there in spirit Ospi


----------



## Louis

Saqq said:


> honestly, I'd love to come, but after Night #1 (I just woke up at 5pm), and we're ready to start dinner at 7 then party til morning again - I doubt I'd be in the mood.
> 
> I'm ready to meet some of the newer SAS'ers in Toronto! V/Candice/Heather/Mr. Canada (Louis - lol)/Emily/Dullard/Tony/etc all rule, but haven't seen them around much since you new schoolers showed up! :teeth


lol yay for my nickname

all of these are rough for me, up at 5 am for work everyday this summer but maybe ill go to one if we have an easy day or if its tues/wed night


----------



## sublimit

*ahem*


----------



## AussiePea

lonelygirl88 said:


> *_raises hand_
> 
> I will be there in spirit Ospi


haha, i'll be sure to buy two ice-creams then! Spirits eat ice-cream right?


----------



## lonelygirl88

Ospi said:


> haha, i'll be sure to buy two ice-creams then! Spirits eat ice-cream right?


haha yes!! :b


----------



## BetaBoy90

lonelygirl88 said:


> haha yes!! :b


Stay outta my city LG88!
:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum


----------



## lonelygirl88

BetaBoy90 said:


> Stay outta my city LG88!
> :mum:mum:mum:mum:mum


"Anyone" is welcome!! It's not my fault I am really far away.
You know you want me there so stop faking.


----------



## Raptors

Let's organize something guys for August 7th - 13th when Ospi is coming to town!










How about the Thursday the 12th? Does that work for everyone? 
(Just throwin it out there....I'm free ALL summer)


----------



## IllusionalFate

Good idea Raptors.. I'm in.


----------



## meyaj

I think that works for me.


----------



## dullard

Arab on Radar on the 7th! Boris on the 9th! 13th we could see Polvo! ... or Evening Hymns and Picastro!


----------



## meyaj

dullard said:


> Arab on Radar on the 7th! Boris on the 9th! 13th we could see Polvo! ... or Evening Hymns and Picastro!


I think the goal is to do something with broad appeal so a variety of people actually show up... somehow I don't think concerts featuring obscure *noise rock* groups adequately fits the bill :lol


----------



## Zomg

I wanna come! I haven't been to a meeting in forever ! I miss my awkward fellows ehe :3


----------



## Prodrive

Hey guys Ospi here, I had to sign up as someone new so I could post in this thread lulz. Anyway I will be keen for the thursday 12th if you are still. Just give me a time and an easy place to get to and I am there.

Easiest thing would be to email me any details you decide on ([email protected]) since I prob wont have easy access to SAS and I leave first thign tomorrow morning.


----------



## fanatic203

I'd like to come. None of you guys know me, but that's okay!


----------



## BetaBoy90

I can't go due to my school being on Thursday, but it looks like there could possibly be a huge gathering if things pan out. Nice to see the new people having interest, also nice to see Ospi as well. Annndddd.... also nice to see you're still alive Mel!!!


----------



## Raptors

fanatic203 said:


> I'd like to come. None of you guys know me, but that's okay!


LOL I dont know anyone else either.



BetaBoy90 said:


> I can't go due to my school being on Thursday, but it looks like there could possibly be a huge gathering if things pan out. Nice to see the new people having interest, also nice to see Ospi as well. Annndddd.... also nice to see you're still alive Mel!!!


Hmm when does your school get out? Perhaps we could do something in the afternoon when your school finishes?

Oh and where do you guys wanna meet....what do you want to do on the 12th? Suggestions?


----------



## feelgoodlost

I would like to go but I don't think I can make it.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Raptors said:


> LOL I dont know anyone else either.
> 
> Hmm when does your school get out? Perhaps we could do something in the afternoon when your school finishes?
> 
> Oh and where do you guys wanna meet....what do you want to do on the 12th? Suggestions?


Well my school is night school so 7 to 10


----------



## No Surprises

Urggh, I'm not going to be in Toronto til the 15th. And here I was looking forward to a rockin' good time of benzo-consumption and nihilistic, self-pitied moaning. 

It is essential that we get together again in the ensuing couple of weeks, because, erm, I'm a neat guy. :sas


----------



## fanatic203

BetaBoy90 said:


> Well my school is night school so 7 to 10


Well then we could do something in the afternoon before your school?

For suggestions of what to do, I'll say ... movie? AMC Yonge & Dundas?


----------



## BetaBoy90

fanatic203 said:


> Well then we could do something in the afternoon before your school?
> 
> For suggestions of what to do, I'll say ... movie? AMC Yonge & Dundas?


Well I'd really like to see The Other Guys, because it will either be a decently funny movie, or it'll be so dumb it can be appreciated amongst a group of over-anxious people where we can all agree it was so dumb.


----------



## Zomg

Alive n kickin


----------



## Prodrive

So nothing organised yet? Cmon peeps!


----------



## Saqq

anything but the green room (and area) is my vote (sorry heather and brandon!  )

something closer to downtown maybe? Dundas square area? - no clue of any places though


----------



## Prodrive

Dundas square is nice for me to get to as I am staying on gerrard east. Could meet there Thursday lunchtime and move on from there?


----------



## BetaBoy90

Prodrive said:


> Dundas square is nice for me to get to as I am staying on gerrard east. Could meet there Thursday lunchtime and move on from there?


I'd be willing to meet around lunch for a movie and such, it'd be nice to meet a real life Australian as well!

I guess now we just someone to take charge, hmmmm who could that be....


----------



## Prodrive

What about meet 11 at the info booth in dundas square, go grab some lunch then go see a movie?


----------



## BetaBoy90

Anyone who has interest in a Thursday lunch meetup send me a pm and I'll give you my cell number, and see how much interest there is from everyone.


----------



## sublimit

I'm down.


----------



## Saqq

I have an interview downtown at 10am, doubt i'll be done by 11 - but I can join up afterwards


----------



## BetaBoy90

Saqq said:


> I have an interview downtown at 10am, doubt i'll be done by 11 - but I can join up afterwards


It's gonna be 12 now man


----------



## Raptors

Ah **** I just found out I have an interview on Thursday at 2:30pm? Friday guys?


----------



## BetaBoy90

..... We already have like 6-8 people pretty much confirmed for the Thursday. I don't really want to change the whole plan because one person can't make it... There will always be other gatherings man


----------



## Prodrive

I fly out Fri morn as well. We still going to grab a bite before a movie?


----------



## BetaBoy90

We'll decide once we get there. If we see The Other Guys, the movie times are at 12:15, 12:45 and 1:30. 

But anyways, we'll meet at Dundas Square at 12 on Thursday, if you need my cell number just PM me!


----------



## Raptors

Well hmm I can arrive DT Toronto on Thursday, maybe a bit later at 3ish. Will you guys be doing anything after the movie?


----------



## dullard

Work work work... Nothing to Fear and I have to work on thursday but if anything is happening past 6 we would like to join in  My cell number is 1-250-566-9960 (texts don't cost extra going to my number) nothing to fear's number is 416-803-6816.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Well I'll be at school by then.... (not that it really matters to anyone :b) But I'll tell the other people who are attending if they don't see this message, and they can decide if it's too late or not.


----------



## RonDima

i want to participate on this. ... i like bowling, it would be fun to have teams of s/a ers duking it out at bowling.

EDIT:::::

awwh i have work on the wed night 11-7 am  i'd be too sleepy to attend if it is 12 pm and downtown? i live in scarborough... i might not make it, cuz i'll be too tired


----------



## Raptors

RonDima said:


> i want to participate on this. ... i like bowling, it would be fun to have teams of s/a ers duking it out at bowling.
> 
> EDIT:::::
> 
> awwh i have work on the wed night 11-7 am  i'd be too sleepy to attend if it is 12 pm and downtown? i live in scarborough... i might not make it, cuz i'll be too tired


Yes.....can we make this a bit later for all of us with school etc.

How about the next screening after 12 and bowling afterwards until 6pm or the evening


----------



## meyaj

Ugh, I'm going for the movie and I was planning to stay until after 6pm if more people were showing up, and it might not be the greatest attitude or thing to say but I might as well be honest... I really do not like bowling and if that's the plan, unfortunately I'll be taking off :/ which sucks because I was looking forward to meeting some of those people heh


----------



## No Surprises

Alright, punks -- I know you thought you were going to avoid me by getting together all nice and early and then pretending like it was a complete and total coincidence, and it almost worked, but only almost, because I've gone out of my way and booked my flight for tomorrow morning with the expressed purpose of attending this thing. I know, talk about setting myself up for an epic anticlimax. 

FORWARD ME THE DETAILS ASAP!


----------



## Ironpain

Some little men on the Hill told me some people were planning a get together in my city (Yes I live here in Toronto) I don't want to impose cause none of you know me so I feel kind of scared to think will I be allowed to come but you did say anyone is welcome and I heard from Kos that people were planning a get together I imagine it's this, I hope I did not miss it and if so can you let me know when the next one is planned and where, I was thinking we could do it at the Cafe Mirage on Kennedy but that place would only seat a few people as a group we'd all look funny sitting on the other end of each other unless you wanted to talk (for those who don't know) I don't have time to check directions for it now but if you did want to use that one day for quite convo's just google earth it

We could also meet at Union Station for those who don't drive and would like a convienient place to meet up (again Union station is situated on the bloor danforth Line it is the last station on the main line) anyways I'm rambling sorry) but a place like that is easy enough to meet up with those in the Toronto area who don't drive but that depends on where we will be

just give me details and map directions (I know I live here but I suck at finding my way around) but I don't know how my grandmother will feel I only just came here she will become very overprotective (sigh hate my life) and may even forbid it out of fear. I will leave it open but I guess I'm late since if it is for tomorrow I'm unprepared. LIFE WITH CHAD Awkward since 1986


----------



## No Surprises

Ironpain said:


> Some little men on the Hill told me some people were planning a get together in my city (Yes I live here in Toronto) I don't want to impose cause none of you know me so I feel kind of scared to think will I be allowed to come but you did say anyone is welcome and I heard from Kos that people were planning a get together I imagine it's this, I hope I did not miss it and if so can you let me know when the next one is planned and where, I was thinking we could do it at the Cafe Mirage on Kennedy but that place would only seat a few people as a group we'd all look funny sitting on the other end of each other unless you wanted to talk (for those who don't know) I don't have time to check directions for it now but if you did want to use that one day for quite convo's just google earth it
> 
> We could also meet at Union Station for those who don't drive and would like a convienient place to meet up (again Union station is situated on the bloor danforth Line it is the last station on the main line) anyways I'm rambling sorry) but a place like that is easy enough to meet up with those in the Toronto area who don't drive but that depends on where we will be
> 
> just give me details and map directions (I know I live here but I suck at finding my way around) but I don't know how my grandmother will feel I only just came here she will become very overprotective (sigh hate my life) and may even forbid it out of fear. I will leave it open but I guess I'm late since if it is for tomorrow I'm unprepared. LIFE WITH CHAD Awkward since 1986


I've never met anybody from the forum in person either -- all part of the excitement. All we need is somebody to explicate the damn details, because noon at Dundas Square isn't terribly specific.


----------



## Ironpain

No Surprises said:


> I've never met anybody from the forum in person either -- all part of the excitement. All we need is somebody to explicate the damn details, because noon at Dundas Square isn't terribly specific.


Heck I live in the city and I don't even know how to get to Dundas Square lol (Seriously you have to give me specifics on how to get somewhere I live in this city and the only way I'd know how to get to the Go bus at Union would be to give me directions like my sister had to) that's how I traveled to her place in Missisagua (oh but my grandmother is very overprotective and I only just joined this place and haven't told her so I do hope it's during the day so I can at least make up an excuse and say Hey grandma I was thinking maybe it's time I explored Downtown and Dundas Square (Meeting you guys I will have a reason for getting out and going down there)

I have known the people I am on facebook with for 3 years now (Not counting my family) and I have yet to meet any of them, at least here you guys are willing to meet and greet there I only chat with those available and even have some on msn who never come on.


----------



## meyaj

Union station is in the middle of the yonge-university line (not the end of the bloor-danforth line, I have no idea why you think that), and if we're going to AMC it makes WAY more sense to meet at the Dundas stop on that line.

As for Cafe Mirage on Kennedy... I live right off Kennedy but that's a fair bit away from Dundas square, we should really think about somewhere more within the downtown core, at least roughly close by 

But of course you're allowed to come :lol You're 24... that's my age! haha It's nice to respect your grandmother but really, you're more than old enough now to travel to any strange city you please, if you wanted to, and explore it all you want. Let alone the city you live in heh

Where do you come from, anyways? Interesting to see some older people interested, at 24 I can feel a bit dinosaurish lol (and yeah, I know 24 is still really damn young.)


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> Union station is in the middle of the yonge-university line (not the end of the bloor-danforth line, I have no idea why you think that), and if we're going to AMC it makes WAY more sense to meet at the Dundas stop on that line.
> 
> As for Cafe Mirage on Kennedy... I live right off Kennedy but that's a fair bit away from Dundas square, we should really think about somewhere more within the downtown core, at least roughly close by
> 
> But of course you're allowed to come :lol You're 24... that's my age! haha It's nice to respect your grandmother but really, you're more than old enough now to travel to any strange city you please, if you wanted to, and explore it all you want. Let alone the city you live in heh
> 
> Where do you come from, anyways? Interesting to see some older people interested, at 24 I can feel a bit dinosaurish lol (and yeah, I know 24 is still really damn young.)


Hey sorry for the mistake (I know where Union Station is, ha ha I can't believe I actually said the Bloor Danforth Line (what is wrong with me lol) 
Ha Ha College Queen, King and Union, I went the opposite way lol) thank you for reminding me. Trust me you have never met my grandmother she is worried about Serial Killers and psychopaths and all kinds of stuff that she sees on the news, (that stupid thing is making her paranoid) she worries about me being out past 8 on a summers day (she's old and full of fear thinks I don't know how to handle myself.

I need a good excuse to get my *** out of there and I live on Victoria Park (So I should know where it is since I have traveled from York Mills Station to Union a couple of hundred times for employment support meetings) Wow I'm so awkward there ha ha but it's nice to laugh at ones self once in a while. The easiest way to find me is to know where Parkway mall (I use to Work at The Bay at Scarborough Town Center (Marketing Associate) I only say somewhere more convient because The Downtown is a big core and I don't want people (myself to get lost) I said I live here but I am so isolated from this city that you tell me to meet you at HMV and you say Eglinton and Spadina and I'll say where the hell is that lol?

I need details (email is [email protected]) The names Chad nice to meet you. It's time to get out and explore this bad boy and then of course come back to my grandmother crying that I went missing lol) send out the search teams Chad's MIA baby Chad is MIA) What happens in Toronto stays in Toronto, particularly what happens on the Bridal Path (I've seen some awkward things go down) did you know the big mansion there is own by Conrad Black?)


----------



## Prodrive

Well I will be at eaton square at 12 at the little info booth next to the stage (near the Dundas station entry) will have a backpack and in jeans. Not sure what everyone else seems to be doing but its like a 2min train ride from union to Dundas anyway. 

Cyas there!


----------



## No Surprises

I'm not sure what the info booth next to the stage is -- I'll try my best. I'm giving my cell phone number to a couple of you for the probability that I'll have trouble locating you guys.


----------



## VIncymon

When is the Caribbean get together 

Oh yea I forgot. Caribbean people don't have S.A. we are all the happy-go-lucky-cool-cat stereotypical jamaican.


----------



## Prodrive

It's kit a round booth which reads "information", can't miss it. Next to the stage which you can't miss either. Anyway hopefully no one will get lost or something, as you exit the Dundas station its straight ahead. I think a hardrock cafe is next to the square on the other side.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I should be at Dundas Square by 12 to 12:15 tomorrow depending on how fast the bus takes me. I will send a message to all the cell contacts I've received, and if you didn't give me your number just stay near the theatre/Eaton's center entrance, and I should be able to recognize most of you guys too. 

I'll be wearing plain black, beige corduroy pants (Yes, I'm bringing corduroy back!!!), black backpack and black Nikes which are a little dirty atm. Also around 6"2 and skinny, so hopefully there aren't too many of Me lookalikes walking around tomorrow.


----------



## Ironpain

I'm going to try my best to be there tomorrow (don't have a cell phone so if I don't see someone from their description here (Call me over if you see a guy wearing a New York Yankees Cap, sunglasses and a white and grey stripped designer shirt I'll do a little dance so you guys can recognize me (while hiding away after from total embarrassment) let me try and see what happens if I can't make it out I will let you know here that I can't due to other issues. So at the square tomorrow great


----------



## Prodrive

I have to head off by 3 as well but 3 hours should be enough for good mingling!


----------



## silentcliche

Anyone want to buy me a first class ticket to YYZ so I can attend this shindig? I miss home *sniff*

Oh well, have fun errbody. Wish I could be there myself.


----------



## matty

BetaBoy90 said:


> I should be at Dundas Square by 12 to 12:15 tomorrow depending on how fast the bus takes me. I will send a message to all the cell contacts I've received, and if you didn't give me your number just stay near the theatre/Eaton's center entrance, and I should be able to recognize most of you guys too.
> 
> I'll be wearing plain black, beige corduroy pants (Yes, I'm bringing corduroy back!!!), black backpack and black Nikes which are a little dirty atm. Also around 6"2 and skinny, so hopefully there aren't too many of Me lookalikes walking around tomorrow.


Maybe you should clean your nikes... just sayin


----------



## BetaBoy90

matty said:


> Maybe you should clean your nikes... just sayin


Nah, it makes me distinctive from all the other Nike wearers, I'm not someone who tries to show things off to ppl like you and your Motorcycle, I'm a working man who just happens to be unemployed....


----------



## Ironpain

I'd also like to join up 21st, Saturday for the bar, that's still on right, just give me the full details and let me know that it's okay if I come (I don't want to impose as the new guy lol) 

Thanks if I don't make it out to Dundas tomorrow then definitely will hook up with that one and even then will hook up anyways.


----------



## matty

BetaBoy90 said:


> Nah, it makes me distinctive from all the other Nike wearers, I'm not someone who tries to show things off to ppl like you and your Motorcycle, I'm a working man who just happens to be unemployed....


Hehe, you're a funny man. 
A working man who just happens to be unemployed, like your style with dirty shoes, why try a little harder and spill some paint on your pants or something. Really stand out. Wish I was going


----------



## Ironpain

LonelyHeart87 said:


> It's going to be on the 21st, Saturday. We'll meet at Queens station. In the entrance to the Eaton Center at 8pm.
> 
> We can all just walk around downtown, talk, get introduced, and then pick a bar or a restaurant all together.


Can the newbie new guy join? Is this for club members only lol? I don't want to impose I'm a bit confused I did think everyone here was meeting in one place at one time so that's why I wasn't sure. So the 21st and Queen Station at 8 (just let me know exactly where and everything else) My name is Chad I hope I'm not being forward. I'd love to get to know everyone.


----------



## dullard

If anything is indeed happening past six, I will be sporting a beard, a shirt that says "DOUBLENECKS", and carrying a vibrant purple bag. I may also be in the company of a reasonably short woman with shoulder-length dark hair.

I was a little confused at first about the get together Ironpain was enquiring about but I see that it was posted over a year ago. I might be up for something this coming 21st though as it is my last day of work at this job... a night on the town may be in order.

Anyone going to the get together feel free to add our numbers to your phones. 
My cell (Brandon): 1-250-566-1408
nothing to fear (Heather): 416-803-6816


----------



## Zomg

Jeff I wanna comeee!!! Meet me somewhere! I'm confused where you guys are meeting!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Hey Mel, uhhhh did you just text me?


----------



## meyaj

Ironpain said:


> Can the newbie new guy join? Is this for club members only lol? I don't want to impose I'm a bit confused I did think everyone here was meeting in one place at one time so that's why I wasn't sure. So the 21st and Queen Station at 8 (just let me know exactly where and everything else) My name is Chad I hope I'm not being forward. I'd love to get to know everyone.


Hahaha dude... that meetup was like a year and a half ago  You really had me confused for a sec


----------



## BetaBoy90

OK final meet up plans so people understand, I don't know who all will be there, but if you are, here is where and when

Thursday August 12th, 12pm, so lunchtime!
Dundas Sqaure, Near the AMC/Eaton Centres main entrance doors

If I have your cell, we'll find eachother eventually!


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> Hahaha dude... that meetup was like a year and a half ago  You really had me confused for a sec


Holy smokes I didn't pay attention there (lol some random person would have shown up and it would be my fault for confusing them) Can't believe I actually did that (Awkward) Right here (points two fingers at my eyes) ha ha the confused guy who came would have been me lol.


----------



## Ironpain

BetaBoy90 said:


> OK final meet up plans so people understand, I don't know who all will be there, but if you are, here is where and when
> 
> Thursday August 12th, 12pm, so lunchtime!
> Dundas Sqaure, Near the AMC/Eaton Centres main entrance doors
> 
> If I have your cell, we'll find eachother eventually!


I'll make myself known (Yankees Cap, sunglasses, Jeans. I don't have a cell unfortunately I don't own a cell. (Yeah Chad Technologically impaired) Yes indeed genetically impaired. you'll see me looking toward you or who I think is pointing two fingers at my eye (right here) and you'll say okay that's weirdo and I'll say oh awkward twin brother you should have stayed at home your making me feel funny.


----------



## meyaj

Ironpain said:


> I'll make myself known (Yankees Cap, sunglasses, Jeans. I don't have a cell unfortunately I don't own a cell. (Yeah Chad Technologically impaired) Yes indeed genetically impaired. you'll see me looking toward you or who I think is pointing two fingers at my eye (right here) and you'll say okay that's weirdo and I'll say oh awkward twin brother you should have stayed at home your making me feel funny.


Since you live in Toronto, a cheap phone with a wind mobile plan might be a great idea. I'm just at the edge of their coverage, like less than a kilometer away, which absolutely sucks because I'd really like to sign up with them.

http://shop.windmobile.ca/ProductCatalog/VoicePlans/


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> Since you live in Toronto, a cheap phone with a wind mobile plan might be a great idea. I'm just at the edge of their coverage, like less than a kilometer away, which absolutely sucks because I'd really like to sign up with them.
> 
> http://shop.windmobile.ca/ProductCatalog/VoicePlans/


Look I'm having some Financial trouble right now (I don't want to get into the details) but lets just say that I can't afford even a cheap phone right now and I wouldn't have time to get a phone and then get into contact, I will try to be there today but I have to see how it goes, I'm not going to arouse suspicion, I also wanted to go because I had a feeling somebody else I had met would be there but that person won't be there.


----------



## Ironpain

Can't believe I humilated myself like that. I ended up coming (got there 10 to 12 and stood right outside the Eaton Center Main Entrance right across from where they were performing the Taoist Taichi street thing) I was the guy in the Blue Yankees Cap (logo) with the button shirt (blue and grey stripes) I was wearing my prescription glasses but before that I had on my sunglasses, I don't have a cell phone and my computer is so bad at home I could not look up photo's to recognize any of you, there were so many people I could not tell, I went to the hardrock Cafe, I went to Future shop I was there in that area up to 2 I can't believe how stupid I was. Man it is so humilating to be the lonely guy in a sea of millions. I even went to the AMC and went up stairs to the food court and played a little xbox MLB

Even waited right outside the doors when you get off the train


----------



## Ironpain

Stilla said:


> Aw try not to feel bad, that seems so *likely* to have happened to me as well. I doubt anyone noticed/ cared.
> Hopefully this doesn't discourage you to meet up with people from sas another time!
> 
> Hope y'all had fun btw : D
> I'm just lurking in here because I love Toronto :teeth


I know there will always be next time and infact I'm waiting for someone else to be available to go anywhere before I go and if your ever around you could join up too (shame that your not close enough) but yeah I did feel alittle down until this sweet messages, very thoughtful of you. I just need for people to give a signal (I actually made a sign saying SAS) but I didn't want to people to give me a weird stair) I said Commander to SAS
It was a little tough (some guys stopped to interview me for a Youtube show and totally tried to humilate me by saying I was too ugly to even get prostitues and asked me if I graduated high school and I ended up Watching THE OC as well.


----------



## matty

Dude that sucks big time, and that is what I was scared of when I went to the brisbane one. Honestly, I had the time and meeting place wrong. I didnt check the post before I left.  I saw a heap of people which could have been them. But I found the real people later. So scary and it could happen to anyone. Nearly happened to me. 

Good luck with the next meet up man. From what I can see Toronto have a heap of nice people. Organise a premeet with someone and you can party on. Just not Stilla or I because we dont know Toronto either.


----------



## meyaj

I am so so so so sorry about what happened. A bunch of us DID meet, and somebody didn't meet in the right spot so when went there and that screwed everything up. The instructions were clear as they could possibly be, and I feel the person was being pretty damn selfish doing what he did.

I didn't exactly organize this thing, nor was it strictly my fault, but I feel really bad about this whole thing. I think about 3 people must have been waiting... heh. There were just so many things that were less than perfect but ultimately it was the result of a "regular" getting ahead of everyone else, which although we were running a tad late, I still find to be wrong. Maybe it WAS a selfish thing to do, maybe it wasn't - we had discussed the details of meeting there instead, but then agreed it might be too confusing for people, so we settled on the front doors. All I know is that I personally would never have done such a thing to people.

So I want to extend my deepest apologies to the people who went downtown only to get shafted... it's happened to me before (but for different reasons) so I know how unpleasant it is. What happened really WASN'T okay and I feel absolutely terrible about it. I'll try to get something else going as soon as possible. Frankly, the meet was a bit lacking overall anyways.


----------



## matty

meyaj said:


> So I want to extend my deepest apologies to the people who went downtown only to get shafted... it's happened to me before (but for different reasons) so I know how unpleasant it is. What happened really WASN'T okay and I feel absolutely terrible about it. I'll try to get something else going as soon as possible. Frankly, the meet was a bit _*lacking*_ overall anyways.


Sorry I will try to make the next one


----------



## meyaj

matty said:


> Sorry I will try to make the next one


not sure why you're apologizing lol


----------



## matty

Because I could have been there. My bad, it is just a short flight and all I was doing was sleeping while it was on. I could have really brought something to the meet.


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> I am so so so so sorry about what happened. A bunch of us DID meet, and somebody didn't meet in the right spot so when went there and that screwed everything up. The instructions were clear as they could possibly be, and I feel the person was being pretty damn selfish doing what he did.
> 
> I didn't exactly organize this thing, nor was it strictly my fault, but I feel really bad about this whole thing. I think about 3 people must have been waiting... heh. There were just so many things that were less than perfect but ultimately it was the result of a "regular" getting ahead of everyone else, which although we were running a tad late, I still find to be wrong. Maybe it WAS a selfish thing to do, maybe it wasn't - we had discussed the details of meeting there instead, but then agreed it might be too confusing for people, so we settled on the front doors. All I know is that I personally would never have done such a thing to people.
> 
> So I want to extend my deepest apologies to the people who went downtown only to get shafted... it's happened to me before (but for different reasons) so I know how unpleasant it is. What happened really WASN'T okay and I feel absolutely terrible about it. I'll try to get something else going as soon as possible. Frankly, the meet was a bit lacking overall anyways.


You remind me alot of myself, you apologize for things that go wrong people have often told me I do this, it's amazing what you learn about yourself when you find someone who shares different but connected issues, we don't all feel the same pain but we feel it and you have nothing to be sorry for, When I got there (I did see some guy in glasses talking to this red head girl and it looked like they talking about something but I was so scared to ask them if they were waiting for members of SAS (Yeah excuse me are you part of a social anxiety forum planning to meet up? yeah that goes over real well) So they parted ways, I went upstairs saw some randoms standing by the wall but yeah didn't know (Red head with a cell phone and some guy in a blue shirt with sunglasses, If anyone was there waiting I should let you know that if you saw a guy with a baseball cap sitting on the round black thing near the Entrance doors that would be me. Next the Organizer or who ever wants to should bring a sign Saying SAS (Nobody knows what that means) it could be the name of an organization. It's the name of the British special forces (I believe I have it right)


----------



## Ironpain

matty said:


> Dude that sucks big time, and that is what I was scared of when I went to the brisbane one. Honestly, I had the time and meeting place wrong. I didnt check the post before I left.  I saw a heap of people which could have been them. But I found the real people later. So scary and it could happen to anyone. Nearly happened to me.
> 
> Good luck with the next meet up man. From what I can see Toronto have a heap of nice people. Organise a premeet with someone and you can party on. Just not Stilla or I because we dont know Toronto either.


Hey Matt as for Stilla and yourself, I can always help you out with directions via train, Go bus, Car (Car is a little more difficult though) but if your traving take the 401-Victoria Park and exit Right (more complicated then that) as for Stilla if she ever wants to come she just has to let me know where she is and what method she is using for transport (Look up Via Rail scheduals too (from your destination- Toronto) okay I'm no help


----------



## matty

Thanks Ironpain, I am a little concerned why you will give Stilla better assistance then myself. Just because I am not a pretty girl like she is.  I will be in Toronto next year and I will be coming to a meet. So make sure you're there.


----------



## Ironpain

matty said:


> Thanks Ironpain, I am a little concerned why you will give Stilla better assistance then myself. Just because I am not a pretty girl like she is.  I will be in Toronto next year and I will be coming to a meet. So make sure you're there.


Buddy if I don't die in some horrific accident or end up in South Africa (cause that's where I may end up going to visit my family there for the first time) you can bet I will be there. Why are the young and beautiful so jealous lol, ha ha no I didn't mean to make it seem that way it was meant for both of you in fact. Who's that lady who's that lady sexy lady lol I love those commericals by the way.

I had also said if she ever wants to come she should let me know where she is coming from and when so I can help her out with directions like I am helping you


----------



## matty

Ironpain said:


> Buddy if I don't die in some horrific accident or end up in South Africa (cause that's where I may end up going to visit my family there for the first time) you can bet I will be there. Why are the young and beautiful so jealous lol, ha ha no I didn't mean to make it seem that way it was meant for both of you in fact. Who's that lady who's that lady sexy lady lol I love those commericals by the way.
> 
> I had also said if she ever wants to come she should let me know where she is coming from and when so I can help her out with directions like I am helping you


Thanks man, you just called me young and beautiful :lol I will leave out the jealous part. I am jealous of you being in toronto because that is where the most active sas group is.


----------



## No Surprises

For the record, my experience was very much like Ironpain's, because the only information I had was that a guy in a backpack would be waiting over near the information booth. Turns out it was actually him and about five hundred other people (that is if he even ended up going there at all).

But it's not a big deal -- I'm willing to look past one awful non-experience for the sake of better ones.

I'm only in Toronto til the end of the month, and I would like to give this a go again, properly, even if it means I have to take the initiative myself.

Here are some dates:

Aug 18th 7pm (or later)?
August 20th 2pm (or later)?

Either would be convenient for me -- if you guys have others, I'm all ears.


----------



## nothing to fear

i'd be up for a gathering sometime in the next few weeks. let's make sure to meet at a really specific clear location that isn't the busiest part of the downtown core haha. 
too bad about the messiness with today's meet-up, even though i didn't attend or plan it out at all i feel bad heh. i hope those who didn't find the group aren't discouraged.


----------



## Ironpain

nothing to fear said:


> i'd be up for a gathering sometime in the next few weeks. let's make sure to meet at a really specific clear location that isn't the busiest part of the downtown core haha.
> too bad about the messiness with today's meet-up, even though i didn't attend or plan it out at all i feel bad heh. i hope those who didn't find the group aren't discouraged.


Hey since we haven't officially met yet I wanted to introduce myself. Names Chad (I live on Victoria Park Ave) yeah definitely available so if you think of a place let me know) I was thinking if we ever meet again it should be somewhere easier to find and keep straight. I saw so many random people in different area's that I didn't know if any of them were part of the group. No Yeah now that I know I'm not alone it helps


----------



## No Surprises

Also, just as a side note, I have to say that I find the concurrence between an inability to effectively organize get-togethers for a _support site_ dedicated to people who very often find themselves _socially isolated_ to be more than a little distressing. After all, if we can't even count on each other, then who _can_ we count on?

In my experience, SAD doesn't have much of a tendency to instantly dissipate -- you need to take real actions in order to obtain positive results. If all you're doing is spending your time online discussing theoretical get-togethers that may or may not happen, then what sort of improvement are you going to obtain?


----------



## Ironpain

No Surprises said:


> Also, just as a side note, I have to say that I find the concurrence between an inability to effectively organize get-togethers for a _support site_ dedicated to people who very often find themselves _socially isolated_ to be more than a little distressing. After all, if we can't even count on each other, then who _can_ we count on?
> 
> In my experience, SAD doesn't have much of a tendency to instantly dissipate -- you need to take real actions in order to obtain positive results. If all you're doing is spending your time online discussing theoretical get-togethers that may or may not happen, then what sort of improvement are you going to obtain?


I was thinking in the Future planners should organize with signs at the place of meeting so that just like a teacher on class trip you get everyone on your team together, you don't have to scream out hey SOCIAL ANXIOUS people over here but you could say SAS TEAM or SASSY ONES even just GROUP MEETING (and members can come and make themselves known) I know what you mean about it being difficult for people socially isolated, they aren't exactly going to go and ask the person beside them hey umm I was wondering are you meeting with a group for social anxiety oh yeah (I see your 200 friends are coming okay maybe not)


----------



## nothing to fear

Ironpain said:


> Hey since we haven't officially met yet I wanted to introduce myself. Names Chad *(I live on Victoria Park Ave)* yeah definitely available so if you think of a place let me know) I was thinking if we ever meet again it should be somewhere easier to find and keep straight. I saw so many random people in different area's that I didn't know if any of them were part of the group. No Yeah now that I know I'm not alone it helps


i sort of do too :afr (a few minutes walk away). you are more in scarborough, right?



No Surprises said:


> Also, just as a side note, I have to say that I find the concurrence between an inability to effectively organize get-togethers for a _support site_ dedicated to people who very often find themselves _socially isolated_ to be more than a little distressing. After all, if we can't even count on each other, then who _can_ we count on?
> 
> In my experience, SAD doesn't have much of a tendency to instantly dissipate -- you need to take real actions in order to obtain positive results. If all you're doing is spending your time online discussing theoretical get-togethers that may or may not happen, then what sort of improvement are you going to obtain?


pretty much most/all past get-togethers i've attended have worked out well . being disorganized is sort of understandable for us though, we're all pretty indecisive. i think for a lot that i've attended i've ended up planning them because it just wouldn't go anywhere otherwise haha.


----------



## Prodrive

I was at the info booth from about 11:45 to 12:15 before I migrated to the main eaton entrance where I recognised one member. sucks some people missed out, guess its hard without mobiles or knowing what people look. oh well, I had a nice time with the people I met, couldn't stay for food but it was good to meet people from the other side of the world anyway!


----------



## meyaj

No Surprises said:


> Also, just as a side note, I have to say that I find the concurrence between an inability to effectively organize get-togethers for a _support site_ dedicated to people who very often find themselves _socially isolated_ to be more than a little distressing. After all, if we can't even count on each other, then who _can_ we count on?
> 
> In my experience, SAD doesn't have much of a tendency to instantly dissipate -- you need to take real actions in order to obtain positive results. If all you're doing is spending your time online discussing theoretical get-togethers that may or may not happen, then what sort of improvement are you going to obtain?


True. I'm pretty anal about organizing things to a T, personally, so maybe I'll give it one more shot heh.

Anyways, the idea is tentative at the moment, not set in stone till we know it's okay for a lot of people, and the details aren't hammered out yet, but the point is to keep it simple. All these people in different places saying "you can find me here wearing this" just really isn't the best idea, if you think about it.

So to simplify things (not to mention loosen people up and facilitate some conversation), the idea is to get together at a bar/pub/restaurant. If it's the latter, we'll almost certainly do the one of the former afterwards for drinks. You'll probably need to be 19, but I don't think that's a problem for anyone, and if you're not much of a drinker, you can always stick to non-alcoholic stuff if you want  Since so many people in the group are new, it's probably the easiest thing to do, and should get rid of all the stupid, stupid issues we faced today (and not allow any single person to royally screw it up).

What is tentative right now is the DATE and TIME, though hopefully we can quickly solidify it - right now we're looking at August 20th, Friday evening, and meeting around 6:30-ish, which seems agreeable to a number of people I've talked to, so it's a good place to start.

If anybody has objections to either the date or time, post it up. Just be aware that there are a lot of people interested in these get-togethers very recently, and so it is almost guaranteed to be impossible to accommodate every single person, so I apologize in advance. I'll try and do my best though.

Where we meet for food and drinks is currently open for discussion, and although somebody lamented it being downtown, it really needs to be fairly downtown. St. Lawrence Market, The Entertainment District, The Financial District, The Annex, and as close as possible to that whole area is really ideal. We have people potentially coming from mississauga, york region, scarborough, hamilton, and even Buffalo New York, so it's important to get a good and central location, and somewhere at least within a short walking distance of the subway. There are also people of all sorts of cultural backgrounds too so try not to suggest some place that is largely culture-bound (and I don't mean to single out any culture in particular, but for the sake of example, a place that is typically a hangout for asian kids to play Jitz and pool or something is not going to be appealing to most of the people attending.) Restaurants are open to suggestion, and bars/pubs to hit up afterwards is open to suggestion, although it might be easiest to start with the former.

So I hope everything makes sense: Let me know if Friday at 6:30 works for everyone (and if it doesn't, try to make as MINOR an adjustment as possible to give me an idea of something that may work better), and hopefully people can contribute ideas of just exactly where to grab food, and then drinks - the only requirement is relative affordability as I'm sure some people (including me) could afford more expensive places, but that doesn't mean everyone can. Don't get me wrong though, I'm not talking cheap like fast-food :lol

AND, I'm sure me and maybe a few others wouldn't mind sending pictures to the newbies who are coming in order to recognize us.


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> True. I'm pretty anal about organizing things to a T, personally, so maybe I'll give it one more shot heh.
> 
> Anyways, the idea is tentative at the moment, not set in stone till we know it's okay for a lot of people, and the details aren't hammered out yet, but the point is to keep it simple. All these people in different places saying "you can find me here wearing this" just really isn't the best idea, if you think about it.
> 
> So to simplify things (not to mention loosen people up and facilitate some conversation), the idea is to get together at a bar/pub/restaurant. If it's the latter, we'll almost certainly do the one of the former afterwards for drinks. You'll probably need to be 19, but I don't think that's a problem for anyone, and if you're not much of a drinker, you can always stick to non-alcoholic stuff if you want  Since so many people in the group are new, it's probably the easiest thing to do, and should get rid of all the stupid, stupid issues we faced today (and not allow any single person to royally screw it up).
> 
> What is tentative right now is the DATE and TIME, though hopefully we can quickly solidify it - right now we're looking at August 20th, Friday evening, and meeting around 6:30-ish, which seems agreeable to a number of people I've talked to, so it's a good place to start.
> 
> If anybody has objections to either the date or time, post it up. Just be aware that there are a lot of people interested in these get-togethers very recently, and so it is almost guaranteed to be impossible to accommodate every single person, so I apologize in advance. I'll try and do my best though.
> 
> Where we meet for food and drinks is currently open for discussion, and although somebody lamented it being downtown, it really needs to be fairly downtown. St. Lawrence Market, The Entertainment District, The Financial District, The Annex, and as close as possible to that whole area is really ideal. We have people potentially coming from mississauga, york region, scarborough, hamilton, and even Buffalo New York, so it's important to get a good and central location, and somewhere at least within a short walking distance of the subway. There are also people of all sorts of cultural backgrounds too so try not to suggest some place that is largely culture-bound (and I don't mean to single out any culture in particular, but for the sake of example, a place that is typically a hangout for asian kids to play Jitz and pool or something is not going to be appealing to most of the people attending.) Restaurants are open to suggestion, and bars/pubs to hit up afterwards is open to suggestion, although it might be easiest to start with the former.
> 
> So I hope everything makes sense: Let me know if Friday at 6:30 works for everyone (and if it doesn't, try to make as MINOR an adjustment as possible to give me an idea of something that may work better), and hopefully people can contribute ideas of just exactly where to grab food, and then drinks - the only requirement is relative affordability as I'm sure some people (including me) could afford more expensive places, but that doesn't mean everyone can. Don't get me wrong though, I'm not talking cheap like fast-food :lol
> 
> AND, I'm sure me and maybe a few others wouldn't mind sending pictures to the newbies who are coming in order to recognize us.


Remember what I told you about my grandmother? When I got home today her heart was pulpatating in her chest and she was in tears looking at the clock (I left her a message saying I would be out from 12-3 and I couldn't guarantee I'd be home directly at the three but I'd give her 4 if I was late and then I also left a message with an Aunt letting her know I was going visit the square) and so she left her a message, and my grandmother went into tears. I so bad want to go to this thing but without anyone to vouch for me I'm screwed on this new plan. I feel so ****ty, I want to come but my grandmother will be ten times more upset and suspicious she only let me go out today because she thought I was just getting out for therapy and needed it but she was so scared. I need to have some kind of excuse lol I'm so lost I feel awful if that's the plan (I'm 24 Frigging years old and she won't let me grow up)

My addy if you want to send your pics (NON Naked of course) unless your a sexy hottie with a rocking *** body lol) then feel free to perv me up with some naughty pics but seriously though yeah [email protected].

I do know a guy from High school we aren't friends friends but we knew each other in High school and he works across at a bar from where I live called Wild Wing and I could say that I met up with him yada yada yada and he wants me to come hang out with him. That might help. I could even ask him if he'd like to come (if that's okay with you guys so I have someone who can vouch for my safety and be around, he may not though cause I'm not really a buddy buddy) he's just a guy who I knew in high school but he talks to me but we don't plan going somewhere we just mainly chat about his job. I won't invite him cause it will feel funny for all the other people who don't know anyone but those here it be awkward to bring a third wheel and this is suppose to be secret so maybe not.


----------



## No Surprises

Ironpain, if there were an award for bizarre, rambling (and hence unintendedly humorous) posts, you'd have won it several times over in this thread. This is intended as observation; not insult.

By the way, you weren't holding a skateboard today, were you?


----------



## No Surprises

meyaj said:


> True. I'm pretty anal about organizing things to a T, personally, so maybe I'll give it one more shot heh.
> 
> Anyways, the idea is tentative at the moment, not set in stone till we know it's okay for a lot of people, and the details aren't hammered out yet, but the point is to keep it simple. All these people in different places saying "you can find me here wearing this" just really isn't the best idea, if you think about it.
> 
> So to simplify things (not to mention loosen people up and facilitate some conversation), the idea is to get together at a bar/pub/restaurant. If it's the latter, we'll almost certainly do the one of the former afterwards for drinks. You'll probably need to be 19, but I don't think that's a problem for anyone, and if you're not much of a drinker, you can always stick to non-alcoholic stuff if you want  Since so many people in the group are new, it's probably the easiest thing to do, and should get rid of all the stupid, stupid issues we faced today (and not allow any single person to royally screw it up).
> 
> What is tentative right now is the DATE and TIME, though hopefully we can quickly solidify it - right now we're looking at August 20th, Friday evening, and meeting around 6:30-ish, which seems agreeable to a number of people I've talked to, so it's a good place to start.
> 
> If anybody has objections to either the date or time, post it up. Just be aware that there are a lot of people interested in these get-togethers very recently, and so it is almost guaranteed to be impossible to accommodate every single person, so I apologize in advance. I'll try and do my best though.
> 
> Where we meet for food and drinks is currently open for discussion, and although somebody lamented it being downtown, it really needs to be fairly downtown. St. Lawrence Market, The Entertainment District, The Financial District, The Annex, and as close as possible to that whole area is really ideal. We have people potentially coming from mississauga, york region, scarborough, hamilton, and even Buffalo New York, so it's important to get a good and central location, and somewhere at least within a short walking distance of the subway. There are also people of all sorts of cultural backgrounds too so try not to suggest some place that is largely culture-bound (and I don't mean to single out any culture in particular, but for the sake of example, a place that is typically a hangout for asian kids to play Jitz and pool or something is not going to be appealing to most of the people attending.) Restaurants are open to suggestion, and bars/pubs to hit up afterwards is open to suggestion, although it might be easiest to start with the former.
> 
> So I hope everything makes sense: Let me know if Friday at 6:30 works for everyone (and if it doesn't, try to make as MINOR an adjustment as possible to give me an idea of something that may work better), and hopefully people can contribute ideas of just exactly where to grab food, and then drinks - the only requirement is relative affordability as I'm sure some people (including me) could afford more expensive places, but that doesn't mean everyone can. Don't get me wrong though, I'm not talking cheap like fast-food :lol
> 
> AND, I'm sure me and maybe a few others wouldn't mind sending pictures to the newbies who are coming in order to recognize us.


The date and time work for me. I won't list places to eat/have drinks as all my experiences downtown in that regard have been more or less awful; I just accept what comes. The fact is, in my experience, if we're talking Friday evening in the summer, we'll be lucky to find a couple of free tables _anywhere -- _nevermind some place of choice.


----------



## meyaj

No Surprises said:


> The date and time work for me. I won't list places to eat/have drinks as all my experiences downtown in that regard have been more or less awful; I just accept what comes. The fact is, in my experience, if we're talking Friday evening in the summer, we'll be lucky to find a couple of free tables _anywhere -- _nevermind some place of choice.


I can always make reservations if we have things ironed out. Friday/Saturday gatherings have worked out just fine before. I'm pretty neurotic though so I like to have all the details we can possibly get in advance lol...

Nothing I hate more standing around for an hour or more scratching our heads going "duuhhhhhh" because nobody can figure out or suggest an alternative.


----------



## meyaj

Actually, unless there are any objections, I might have a decent idea if we get a reservation early enough.

Jack Astor's (yeah, I know, but it's cheap) has a FANTASTIC rooftop patio at one of their locations. Perhaps ironically, it's at Yonge and Dundas square lol. It should be easy to find, if that ends up being the place (I can post specific directions right TO the restaurant, if that's the case), and it fits the criteria of affordability while both being in a central location and just being a magnificent overall location... you can see so much of the city, the sunset, etc.

If you'd rather eat fairly cheaply somewhere else first, there's a Red Lobster, Chipotle Mexican Grill, and Pickel Barrel (I took a few SA'ers there once and they enjoyed it) within like 1 minute's walking distance.


----------



## Ironpain

No Surprises said:


> Ironpain, if there were an award for bizarre, rambling (and hence unintendedly humorous) posts, you'd have won it several times over in this thread. This is intended as observation; not insult.
> 
> By the way, you weren't holding a skateboard today, were you?


No I don't skateboard (Not a skater boy he said see you later boy) and I'm glad that wasn't an insult I've had enough of people thinking I'm weird because I have a hard time expressing myself with people my age (I'm better with older people) I am not good with the young group can't converse as easily but I want to I am good with it online.


----------



## fanatic203

So this was my first meet-up and I'm really glad I got to meet you guys. But yeah, I feel really bad for the people who got left behind. I guess it was planned pretty poorly. I was walking and standing around for a good forty minutes before I met up with anyone, and if I hadn't had someone's phone number I would have been freaking out.



Ironpain said:


> It was a little tough (some guys stopped to interview me for a Youtube show and totally tried to humilate me by saying I was too ugly to even get prostitues and asked me if I graduated high school and I ended up Watching THE OC as well.


Omg that's awful!

Anyway, meyaj, I think that's a great idea about the Jack Astor's. We make a reservation and everyone can find the meeting place! And in another situation the idea of having an SAS sign is good too. August 20 works for me. And meyaj I think you should take charge of it. I know you said you don't do that anymore but I think you'd be a great organizer!


----------



## LNahid2000

I remember the first meetup in this thread (the only one I attended) took place at that Jack Astors location and it was horrible! It was so loud there, and our table sucked, and we couldn't talk. I was a little traumatized by the experience, and haven't been to a meetup since (though that's probably because I don't currently live in Toronto).


----------



## nothing to fear

for my very first meet-up we went in that Jack Astor's, it was SO LOUD you couldn't hear anyone speak even if they yelled. we finished our drinks pretty quickly and went to Fran's (diner) around the corner...


----------



## nothing to fear

LNahid2000 said:


> I remember the first meetup in this thread (the only one I attended) took place at that Jack Astors location and it was horrible! It was so loud there, and our table sucked, and we couldn't talk. I was a little traumatized by the experience, and haven't been to a meetup since (though that's probably because I don't currently live in Toronto).


haha awesome, i posted the above at the exact same time as you.. heh


----------



## meyaj

oh come on, if you're gonna tear my suggest down, at least suggest a substitute lol

BTW fanatic203... congrats on your first meet. It was actually pretty subpar lol... but it was nice meeting you. I realize now that movies are a bad idea. Aside from a few minutes of talking (which would have been even less if I didn't resist a little, lol), we just basically sat quiet in front of a screen and we had an unfortunately small amount of time to interact, which is really what these meetings are supposed to be all about. 

It might have been better if we made an entire day of it, but I think it'd require a fairly complex, quality, mindblowing film... you know, something we can at least discuss afterwards, if we want. I don't think a single thing was said about "The Other Guys" lol.

Only reason I said I don't do that anymore is because last two times, EVERYBODY ended up cancelling. I'm still not 100% positive why but it was a bit hurtful anyways.

Regardless, I'm willing to give it one more shot, and if things go well... who knows.


----------



## nothing to fear

haha sorry i was going to. out of those you listed Pickle Barrel sounds like the best to me... we went there for another meet-up and it was fairly quiet and not crowded at all.


----------



## meyaj

nothing to fear said:


> haha sorry i was going to. out of those you listed Pickle Barrel sounds like the best to me... we went there for another meet-up and it was fairly quiet and not crowded at all.


Alright cool. I'm pretty sure Tony and Sabrina enjoyed it, and I know I do too. The menu is REALLY large so I think it can please everyone. I am going to consider that one settled unless anyone has SERIOUS objections, lol. I don't want to act like I'm in charge of what people do or anything, but the problem with these things is that people seem to have an impossible time making up their damn minds or coming up with VIABLE suggestions, so I figure somebody has to take the reins, especially if we want to make this work within a WEEK.

The Pickle Barrel is not the best place to sit and have drinks though. I would have loved to check out the rooftop patio (I heard from people it was REALLY bad when there was a lot of music being played in Dundas Square, but that seems to be a temporary thing) but if it's consistently impossible to talk to people, that ruins the point of the evening. If there's any other suggestions for somewhere to go for drinks AFTER dinner, please share.


----------



## meyaj

I'm told of a english-style pub called the Elephant and Castle less than a block north of the pickel barrel, so barely any walking involved. Somebody personally recommended it to me very highly. Supposedly there's a ton of space as well as a spacious patio.

Also, on the walk from The Pickle Barrel to the Elephant and Castle, we pass by my favorite ice cream place - The Marble Slab. Over there, it actually IS a bit expensive for ice cream, but often so, so worth it, especially if you've never experienced it before. A good way to finish off a dinner for anybody interested, although obviously it's strictly optional


----------



## No Surprises

Sounds perfect. Now all that's left is to start counting people -- so far we have me, you, fanatic203, and possibly Ironpain and his grandmother. A solid start.


----------



## Ironpain

fanatic203 said:


> So this was my first meet-up and I'm really glad I got to meet you guys. But yeah, I feel really bad for the people who got left behind. I guess it was planned pretty poorly. I was walking and standing around for a good forty minutes before I met up with anyone, and if I hadn't had someone's phone number I would have been freaking out.
> 
> 
> Omg that's awful!
> 
> Anyway, meyaj, I think that's a great idea about the Jack Astor's. We make a reservation and everyone can find the meeting place! And in another situation the idea of having an SAS sign is good too. August 20 works for me. And meyaj I think you should take charge of it. I know you said you don't do that anymore but I think you'd be a great organizer!


Hey wanted to officially introduce myself (Seeing as your from Toronto) get the chance to know you so that later on we are aquinated. Thank you. It was funny I was standing by the doors the whole time and I saw a couple of Red head girls, a couple of Asian girls, a couple of blondes and any one of them could have been you and I would not know who you are and what you look like so even if it was you besides me I would say I would never have known lol but I wish I had.


----------



## KittyGirl

ahh! Just got back from visiting up north...
and holy crap-- I miss ALOT, not being online for a month. haha XD

I'm totally lost right now...
I have a film premiere to go to on the weekend of the 21st this month, so I'll be in the city for a few days before and after if anyone is planning to meet and chill out.
--although my bank account is completely drained; it's cool because I don't drink anyways.


----------



## fanatic203

Hi Ironpain my name is Catherine. I'm half Asian (half Caucasian) so maybe you saw me. And I wear glasses and I'm short  Your grandmother sounds like a handful. When I told my parents where I was going they weren't too happy either. They were all, "you shouldn't trust people you meet on the internet", "be careful, you could get kidnapped", "don't let anyone put anything in your drink". I swear, they've instilled this constant fear in me my whole life. But at least they accept that I'm an adult and I can do what I want. (Btw, thanks guys for not trying to kidnap me or put anything in my drink, haha... or sell me into the sex trade like in the movie "Taken", that my dad constantly refers to.)

KittyGirl, we're planning on meeting on the 20th so that's perfect for you. I don't drink either, I have that Asian really low alcohol tolerance, lol.


----------



## Ironpain

fanatic203 said:


> Hi Ironpain my name is Catherine. I'm half Asian (half Caucasian) so maybe you saw me. And I wear glasses and I'm short  Your grandmother sounds like a handful. When I told my parents where I was going they weren't too happy either. They were all, "you shouldn't trust people you meet on the internet", "be careful, you could get kidnapped", "don't let anyone put anything in your drink". I swear, they've instilled this constant fear in me my whole life. But at least they accept that I'm an adult and I can do what I want. (Btw, thanks guys for not trying to kidnap me or put anything in my drink, haha... or sell me into the sex trade like in the movie "Taken", that my dad constantly refers to.)
> 
> KittyGirl, we're planning on meeting on the 20th so that's perfect for you. I don't drink either, I have that Asian really low alcohol tolerance, lol.


Hey Catherine it's a pleasure to meet you. You may have spoken to me yourself, were you the girl by the window with the dress on? did a guy ask you how to find the Mcdonalds? if so that was Me. I don't have long to chat due to this stupid slow computer but will send you a more up to date message later k. It keeps freezing up due to problems with my Ram. I understand the whole internet thing with teenagers but with grown people I don't think parents should be talking about Pedophiles and the sex trade. Anyways just came back really quick before my pc freezes up. Yeah My grandmother thinks so far out of the box she's so paranoid about these things from the media. Yeah if you saw a guy in Jeans (with a blue Yankees cap, a white and grey stripped button shirt and he was walking around alone) that was me ( Yeah so if you were the girl by the window waiting around and somebody said excuse me do you know where I can find the Mcdonalds that was me


----------



## Ironpain

Well my grandmother won't be coming but I will definitely keep you up to date on any changes (I plan to be there) my grandmother is going into Hospital on Monday for a Bi Opsi maybe this is the miracle she needs to know I have found a group of friends. I don't know when she will be out but anyone here from Toronto is welcome to come visit me. Just so we can get to know each other before. 

I want to know who here plans to drive there? Cause I'm going to make it very clear that if I come your going to hand me your keys at the door (I don't want anyone driving home if they have been drinking) I'll get you a cab or you can come back on the train with me but if you have no way of getting home after and you plan on having a drink be responsible k I know I can trust you guys to be safe. I know I can trust you to drink responsibly or not at all.


----------



## Louis

Wouldnt mind coming to this one 

And yes Iron I will be driving, no ones grabbing my keys though I'll cab it home and get a ride back the next day  Anyways, any sure place/time to meet yet?


----------



## meyaj

Ironpain said:


> Well my grandmother won't be coming but I will definitely keep you up to date on any changes (I plan to be there) my grandmother is going into Hospital on Monday for a Bi Opsi maybe this is the miracle she needs to know I have found a group of friends. I don't know when she will be out but anyone here from Toronto is welcome to come visit me. Just so we can get to know each other before.
> 
> I want to know who here plans to drive there? Cause I'm going to make it very clear that if I come your going to hand me your keys at the door (I don't want anyone driving home if they have been drinking) I'll get you a cab or you can come back on the train with me but if you have no way of getting home after and you plan on having a drink be responsible k I know I can trust you guys to be safe. I know I can trust you to drink responsibly or not at all.


Bartenders are very trained to do this and can even lose their license if they regularly let people drive home drunk. I understand your concern, but if somebody is over the age of 21, has had a G license for a while, and has only had a small amount to drink (or hasn't had a drink at least in the past hour or so... depending on how much they've had before), it is fairly safe and entirely legal for them to get behind the wheel.

Don't get me wrong, I am dead against impaired driving, and will not even be driving myself anyways so it's not like I'm trying to be selfish here. But hopefully you understand it's not as simple as one drink = can't drive. I am only stressing this because I don't want people who are planning on being totally responsible to decide not to come just because they think somebody might be overzealous and hang on to their keys EVEN IF they are lucid and following the law (and I should add, Ontario has the strictest impaired driving laws in all of North America anyways.)

Anyways, I would never let somebody drive home smashed and I know for a fact very few of us would let that happen either. Taking everybody's keys at the door is unnecessary (and frankly, gets people off on the wrong foot to begin with, especially since many people don't like the idea of a single person appointing themselves judge, jury, and executioner... you might promise to be fair but nobody knows what your personal idea of "fair" is), you end up making yourself responsible for their keys and the potential loss of them (which NOBODY wants, people should be responsible for their own keys UNTIL they've shown that they shouldn't be driving), and like I said, bartenders have a responsibility to enforce it too.

Grabbing keys at the door is very typical at a house party where you ASSUME the role of host and bartender (and are therefore personally responsible, and so have every right to be the aforementioned judge, jury, and executioner), but this is just not the case with a bar. I can promise you though, if we think somebody is incapable of driving, there are enough of us to take their keys if need-be, and rather than putting the decision into the hands of one person, we can make a better and more universally fair decision.

And then, of course, there are the people who might have driven there but don't even plan to drive back, and it's not right to make them go through such a hassle to get their keys back afterwards.

Basically, just let things be done the way they are always done these days. If you truly trust people, as you say, then it shouldn't be a problem. If somebody is planning to drive and clearly can't, there will be more than enough of us to make sure at that point that they find some other way home.


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> Bartenders are very trained to do this and can even lose their license if they regularly let people drive home drunk. I understand your concern, but if somebody is over the age of 21, has had a G license for a while, and has only had a small amount to drink (or hasn't had a drink at least in the past hour or so... depending on how much they've had before), it is fairly safe and entirely legal for them to get behind the wheel.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am dead against impaired driving, and will not even be driving myself anyways so it's not like I'm trying to be selfish here. But hopefully you understand it's not as simple as one drink = can't drive. I am only stressing this because I don't want people who are planning on being totally responsible to decide not to come just because they think somebody might be overzealous and hang on to their keys EVEN IF they are lucid and following the law (and I should add, Ontario has the strictest impaired driving laws in all of North America anyways.)
> 
> Anyways, I would never let somebody drive home smashed and I know for a fact very few of us would let that happen either. Taking everybody's keys at the door is unnecessary (and frankly, gets people off on the wrong foot to begin with, especially since many people don't like the idea of a single person appointing themselves judge, jury, and executioner... you might promise to be fair but nobody knows what your personal idea of "fair" is), you end up making yourself responsible for their keys and the potential loss of them (which NOBODY wants, people should be responsible for their own keys UNTIL they've shown that they shouldn't be driving), and like I said, bartenders have a responsibility to enforce it too.
> 
> Grabbing keys at the door is very typical at a house party where you ASSUME the role of host and bartender (and are therefore personally responsible, and so have every right to be the aforementioned judge, jury, and executioner), but this is just not the case with a bar. I can promise you though, if we think somebody is incapable of driving, there are enough of us to take their keys if need-be, and rather than putting the decision into the hands of one person, we can make a better and more universally fair decision.
> 
> And then, of course, there are the people who might have driven there but don't even plan to drive back, and it's not right to make them go through such a hassle to get their keys back afterwards.
> 
> Basically, just let things be done the way they are always done these days. If you truly trust people, as you say, then it shouldn't be a problem. If somebody is planning to drive and clearly can't, there will be more than enough of us to make sure at that point that they find some other way home.


I was only ensuring every one is going to be safe but I do trust everyone and you make a valid point that we all have to be responsible besides I'll probably be drinking more then any of you lol so ha ha. I'm not assigning my self Judge and Jury I think I just got into just making sure that things go well but I know what you mean and I apologize to you if I came off that way. I take into account what you said (I'm an idiot for even thinking this) I didn't intend for anything to come off awkward and I apologize, I understand what you mean.


----------



## meyaj

Ironpain said:


> I was only ensuring every one is going to be safe but I do trust everyone and you make a valid point that we all have to be responsible besides I'll probably be drinking more then any of you lol so ha ha. I'm not assigning my self Judge and Jury I think I just got into just making sure that things go well but I know what you mean and I apologize to you if I came off that way. I take into account what you said (I'm an idiot for even thinking this) I didn't intend for anything to come off awkward and I apologize, I understand what you mean.


No need to apologize, I'm just worried that if everybody thinks their keys are going to be taken automatically, a lot of people may not show up lol

But it's good we can agree on that


----------



## Louis

meyaj said:


> No need to apologize, I'm just worried that if everybody thinks their keys are going to be taken automatically, a lot of people may not show up lol
> 
> But it's good we can agree on that


I know right, your good to drive until at least 30 shots 

Heh in all honesty if it wouldnt be a career killer i probably would


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> No need to apologize, I'm just worried that if everybody thinks their keys are going to be taken automatically, a lot of people may not show up lol


Ha Ha I didn't mean it that way, I guess I'm letting my mind run wild I have seen it more then enough times but I know your right. don't worry you make perfect sense. Yeah I certainly want people to come. I really wish somebody could just pick me up and drive me down there lol then it be easier to say to my grandmother I have a friend going with me and I'll take the train back.

One day I'll call one of you up to pick me up lol and then will go out where ever and get to know each other more.


----------



## meyaj

Ironpain said:


> Ha Ha I didn't mean it that way, I guess I'm letting my mind run wild I have seen it more then enough times but I know your right. don't worry you make perfect sense. Yeah I certainly want people to come. I really wish somebody could just pick me up and drive me down there lol then it be easier to say to my grandmother I have a friend going with me and I'll take the train back.
> 
> One day I'll call one of you up to pick me up lol and then will go out where ever and get to know each other more.


If you post the closest major intersection to your place, there may be somebody close enough that's willing to pick you up.


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> If you post the closest major intersection to your place, there may be somebody close enough that's willing to pick you up.


I live on Victoria park and Ellesmere. (On Cassandra)


----------



## meyaj

So for the tentative plans so far, let me know if there are any objections to the following:


Dinner at The Pickle Barrel @ 6:30 (just north of Dundas Square, right at the Dundas subway exit)
Marble Slab for ice cream/dessert (only IF anybody actually wants to, of course... about half a block north)
Elephant and Castle for drinks and merriment :lol (another half-block north)

The Pickle Barrel is technically INSIDE "The Atrium", which is a little indoor mall-type thing, but can be accessed right after getting off the subway at the Dundas stop (Yonge-University line) by following the exit that says "The Atrium". It leads you STRAIGHT in, you don't even need to go outdoors at all, and the first two things you see on entering are the LCBO and then The Pickle Barrel.

The menu is huge (and for those of you into that sort of thing, it includes All-Day Breakfast :lol) and you can take a peek at it here: http://www.picklebarrel.ca/menu/pickle_barrel_menus/grand.pdf


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> So for the tentative plans so far, let me know if there are any objections to the following:
> 
> 
> Dinner at The Pickle Barrel @ 6:30 (just north of Dundas Square, right at the Dundas subway exit)
> Marble Slab for ice cream/dessert (only IF anybody actually wants to, of course... about half a block north)
> Elephant and Castle for drinks and merriment :lol (another half-block north)
> 
> The Pickle Barrel is technically INSIDE "The Atrium", which is a little indoor mall-type thing, but can be accessed right after getting off the subway at the Dundas stop (Yonge-University line) by following the exit that says "The Atrium". It leads you STRAIGHT in, you don't even need to go outdoors at all, and the first two things you see on entering are the LCBO and then The Pickle Barrel.
> 
> The menu is huge (and for those of you into that sort of thing, it includes All-Day Breakfast :lol) and you can take a peek at it here: http://www.picklebarrel.ca/menu/pickle_barrel_menus/grand.pdf


For a financially poor guy like me lol the Pickle Barrel is alot more convenient then Jack Astors, From what I have heard Jack Astors is very expensive but I don't want anyone to be put off by that I want people to come out and enjoy themselves but just be prepared cause it is pricey. If you think it be easier to get together at the pickle Barrel we can do that (thank you for making the directions clear that way nobody is confused) So if anyone is available to pick me up I live at Victoria park and Ellesmere 265 Cassandra blvd (Big white Building) there are two not the one at the back as you drive down cassandra but right in front just drive down a little further. If no one is available and I do end up taking the Train (is anyone going on the York Mills Train?) Yeah but I would take the Pickle Barrel. The last time I went to a place called The Pickle Barrel was before my late uncle died (and that was when I was 8) I was there one other time and that was when I visited my other uncle in London (I take the Grey hound from the Terminal which is located in the little mall outside of the station


----------



## KittyGirl

I'm always up for going to the Pickle Barrel- it happens to be one of my favourite restaurants in the city! yay!
I think I'd like that... dinner, I mean. I may **** off somewhere after dinner though, as I'm still trying to get used to being around people and dinner alone will be sensory overload. XD

Is there one, or maybe two people who are going to be there for sure, who I could text if I have to cancel or anything?
It might be good to have a person in charge of keeping the headcount, lol, right?


----------



## No Surprises

meyaj said:


> Grabbing keys at the door is very typical at a house party where you ASSUME the role of host and bartender (and are therefore personally responsible, and so have every right to be the aforementioned judge, jury, and executioner)


Perhaps morally responsible in some sense, but not legally responsible. Yes, I know it's totally irrelevant; I just had to straighten out this particular fact.



KittyGirl said:


> I'm always up for going to the Pickle Barrel- it happens to be one of my favourite restaurants in the city! yay!
> I think I'd like that... dinner, I mean. I may **** off somewhere after dinner though, as I'm still trying to get used to being around people and dinner alone will be sensory overload. XD
> 
> Is there one, or maybe two people who are going to be there for sure, who I could text if I have to cancel or anything?
> It might be good to have a person in charge of keeping the headcount, lol, right?


Meyaj seems to have taken the reins on the matter -- I'm sure he can provide you with his number.


----------



## seafolly

Too agoraphobic to go at this stage, but I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## meyaj

No Surprises said:


> Perhaps morally responsible in some sense, but not legally responsible. Yes, I know it's totally irrelevant; I just had to straighten out this particular fact.


Actually, there have even been SUCCESSFUL lawsuits on this very matter. Sad I know, makes you wonder what happened to personal responsibility, but that's the unfortunate fact. I also seem to recall a person charged (can't remember the exact charge) with either "death that might have been prevented" (yes that's a real thing) or "causing death by criminal negligence" where a guest (who died) had a ridiculous BAC, but admittedly I'm unaware of whether or not there was a conviction. Perhaps I can dig up some specific cases when I have the time.



No Surprises said:


> Meyaj seems to have taken the reins on the matter -- I'm sure he can provide you with his number.


Maybe not the best idea :lol

My social/occupational life is such that I stopped paying for my own cell phone a while ago. When I go out - and I'm embarrassed to admit this heh - I take my mom's, who barely uses it anyways except for emergencies, but that also mean it has the cheapest, most basic plan available and barely has any minutes on it.

I've been planning to get a phone once wind mobile reaches my area, but for the past little while, the border on its coverage map has literally sat within half a kilometer of my house :bash And it's not worth getting it YET if I have to pay roaming from my own damn house! What sucks is that, north-south-wise, it forms kind of a trough RIGHT where I am in north Markham, and actually extends quite a bit further north on both sides of me. Since I AM in north Markham though, once the coverage includes my house (which they say sometime in 2010), because I'll effectively be able to use it anywhere :lol


----------



## meyaj

seafolly said:


> Too agoraphobic to go at this stage, but I'll be there in spirit.


That's cool. I was for a long while, and when I finally showed up to one, somebody even remembered that I said such a thing way back, which was neat.

But... when you ARE ready, it's really a great step forward. Heck, when you think you AREN'T ready, it's even better exposure, and extremely therapeutic. Everybody has SA and knows what it's like... nobody's going to judge you 

So ultimately it would be great if you could come, but pressuring someone into doing it is wrong, and would never work anyways.


----------



## KittyGirl

I've literally not left my room- other than to use the washroom- in 5 months; and before that- it was another 8 months. The only reason I had to go out last time was because I had a doctor's appointment.
XD

The weekend will be ALOT for me to handle, and I might just go insane from paranoia of thinking that people are whispering about me or might just turn around and stab me in the face-- but I need to get out. I know that.
I just hope it helps to THRUST myself into a busy public place with zero preparation. haha

So- I am in, since I'll be around.
If I chicken out; I'll have to text someone and let the group know.

and *seafolly*, I keep reading your posts and pretty much agreeing with everything you say. You seem to be a pretty cool customer~ so I hope you can come out some day!


----------



## seafolly

@meyaj: Thank you for the words of support! I agree, it would be a great experience, particularly since I've never met anyone with agoraphobia. GAD, yes, but not agoraphobia to the extent that I do. My snag is I don't have panic attacks, I...faint! :um So I'd be concerned about keeling over on the subway or anywhere really, haha. It's the only reason I hole myself up - to avoid the possibility of fainting. I do seem to have ups and downs though, years in which I'm at least capable of leaving alone, so I hope that will be soon. 

@KittyGirl: Wow! You're like me! Well, I've been in my room for most of the summer, heh. That's embarrassing to admit. It's such a huge shock to leave the house when accustomed to one room. In many ways I find the surprise helpful. No anticipatory anxiety! You're in it for survival and so you do, you survive. Just make sure to mentally check in and make sure you're having fun. If so, it can only be good! 

Thank you both! :squeeze


----------



## meyaj

KittyGirl said:


> I've literally not left my room- other than to use the washroom- in 5 months; and before that- it was another 8 months. The only reason I had to go out last time was because I had a doctor's appointment.
> XD
> 
> The weekend will be ALOT for me to handle, and I might just go insane from paranoia of thinking that people are whispering about me or might just turn around and stab me in the face-- but I need to get out. I know that.
> I just hope it helps to THRUST myself into a busy public place with zero preparation. haha
> 
> So- I am in, since I'll be around.


Good for you  That's what these things are all about! I look forward to meeting you and I'm sure everyone else does too 

BTW, guys, there's no shame in admitting you've been holed up in you room for months or even years :lol I promise you guys, you're far from alone in this particular ordeal heh


----------



## meyaj

*August 20th Meeting Update*

Just want to make sure everyone sees this. A big problem with organizing these things is keeping a proper headcount; people might make a single vague forum post and assume we're all aware they're coming. Conversely, others seem to imply they're coming when they really have no intention of doing so.

As somebody pointed out, it's summer, and it's Friday, and so the only way I can make this work is if I make reservations. And for THAT, we need an accurate number, so I need a fairly accurate idea of who exactly is coming.

So I think the best way to do this is if I get everybody's MSN, then if there are any changes I can find out instantly, and I can communicate them to others just as easily. So if you're coming, either put your msn addy in this thread if you want to share it with everyone (not that typical but hey, some people seem fine putting their phone numbers lol), or PM it to me so I can add everyone who's coming and keep in touch with them if need be. When you PM me, let me know if you're definitely coming, or just maybe, or whatever the case may be. Hopefully this way, we can avoid leaving people in the dust this time, which I still feel awful about. Thanks.


----------



## seafolly

Oh hey, I have a valid excuse then! I fly to Alberta on the 20th! 

Though for what it's worth, I'd rather meet you guys than follow through with this gosh forsaken research project. Because, you know, there aren't any Grizzlies in downtown Toronto.

Edit: A roommate is dragging me for those who thought, "Agoraphobic? Huh?" I can go places with people. Alone...no.  That said I'm still getting heart palpitations already.


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> *August 20th Meeting Update*
> 
> Just want to make sure everyone sees this. A big problem with organizing these things is keeping a proper headcount; people might make a single vague forum post and assume we're all aware they're coming. Conversely, others seem to imply they're coming when they really have no intention of doing so.
> 
> As somebody pointed out, it's summer, and it's Friday, and so the only way I can make this work is if I make reservations. And for THAT, we need an accurate number, so I need a fairly accurate idea of who exactly is coming.
> 
> So I think the best way to do this is if I get everybody's MSN, then if there are any changes I can find out instantly, and I can communicate them to others just as easily. So if you're coming, either put your msn addy in this thread if you want to share it with everyone (not that typical but hey, some people seem fine putting their phone numbers lol), or PM it to me so I can add everyone who's coming and keep in touch with them if need be. When you PM me, let me know if you're definitely coming, or just maybe, or whatever the case may be. Hopefully this way, we can avoid leaving people in the dust this time, which I still feel awful about. Thanks.


I don't mind sharing mine (I am a good judge of character and I trust you) so were good. [email protected] and my answer is I'll let you know no later then Wednesday evening (so put me down for maybe) but I definitely want to come if someone is available to pick me up that way I have someone that can vouch for me and I can assure my family that things are legitimate. It's not easy to say hey I'm going out with some people from the internet (that just complicates and scares people) but no I will make the effort to be there because I promised I would meet you all.


----------



## Louis

meyaj said:


> *August 20th Meeting Update*
> 
> Just want to make sure everyone sees this. A big problem with organizing these things is keeping a proper headcount; people might make a single vague forum post and assume we're all aware they're coming. Conversely, others seem to imply they're coming when they really have no intention of doing so.
> 
> As somebody pointed out, it's summer, and it's Friday, and so the only way I can make this work is if I make reservations. And for THAT, we need an accurate number, so I need a fairly accurate idea of who exactly is coming.
> 
> So I think the best way to do this is if I get everybody's MSN, then if there are any changes I can find out instantly, and I can communicate them to others just as easily. So if you're coming, either put your msn addy in this thread if you want to share it with everyone (not that typical but hey, some people seem fine putting their phone numbers lol), or PM it to me so I can add everyone who's coming and keep in touch with them if need be. When you PM me, let me know if you're definitely coming, or just maybe, or whatever the case may be. Hopefully this way, we can avoid leaving people in the dust this time, which I still feel awful about. Thanks.


ill be goin, [email protected], easier way is 416-451-6812 tho


----------



## meyaj

Okay, so, so far...

Me: Definite yes
Louis: Definite yes (i think, lol)
KittyGirl: Maybe
Ironpain: Maybe

And I am sure there are other users who are coming, just can't remember all of them, and would prefer to get a clarification from them either way. So if you're coming... let me know in this post, or via PM, and for the sake of ease, if I don't already have your MSN I would appreciate if you could share it with me, just to allow things to run smoother.



Ironpain said:


> I don't mind sharing mine (I am a good judge of character and I trust you) so were good. [email protected] and my answer is I'll let you know no later then Wednesday evening (so put me down for maybe) but I definitely want to come if someone is available to pick me up that way I have someone that can vouch for me and I can assure my family that things are legitimate. It's not easy to say hey I'm going out with some people from the internet (that just complicates and scares people) but no I will make the effort to be there because I promised I would meet you all.


I'm HOPING you can confirm a BIT earlier than that. I was aiming to make the reservations on Tuesday night if possible, but if not a lot of people have confirmed yet, I am going to wait until early Wednesday evening at the VERY latest.

(That goes for everyone BTW :lol)


----------



## No Surprises

I don't use MSN, but I'm coming.


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> Okay, so, so far...
> 
> Me: Definite yes
> Louis: Definite yes (i think, lol)
> KittyGirl: Maybe
> Ironpain: Maybe
> 
> And I am sure there are other users who are coming, just can't remember all of them, and would prefer to get a clarification from them either way. So if you're coming... let me know in this post, or via PM, and for the sake of ease, if I don't already have your MSN I would appreciate if you could share it with me, just to allow things to run smoother.
> 
> I'm HOPING you can confirm a BIT earlier than that. I was aiming to make the reservations on Tuesday night if possible, but if not a lot of people have confirmed yet, I am going to wait until early Wednesday evening at the VERY latest.
> 
> (That goes for everyone BTW :lol)


In that case I will confirm Monday evening for you when I come back from the hospital. I will try to be there for sure, Not all of you have overprotective parents who will try to stop you (All this worrying about guns and who's going to shoot me and who's going to do this and that to me) that's why I need someone to come by so they can vouch for me that way I can say that I made friends and were hanging out and no none of them are crazy psycho's lol.


----------



## meyaj

No Surprises said:


> I don't use MSN, but I'm coming.


Alright cool... you got a first name?


----------



## silentcliche

Ironpain said:


> I live at Victoria park and Ellesmere 265 Cassandra blvd





Ironpain said:


> I need someone to come by so they can vouch for me that way I can say that I made friends and were hanging out and no none of them are crazy psycho's lol.


Man, what a small world we can live in sometimes. I used to live on VP between Lawrence and Eglinton so you were just up the road from me. It's moot since I don't live in Toronto anymore but I would've totally vouched for you.

So yeah, this is a pretty useless post in regards to the meet up but I found it kinda cool to mention.


----------



## fanatic203

I'm coming


----------



## Raptors

fanatic203 said:


> I'm coming


me too


----------



## matty

Raptors said:


> me too
> 
> msn:
> stupid fire [email protected] hotmail.com
> (remove the spaces)


Any other day and I could have made it


----------



## pita

I am going to come.

Don't let me make up some douchey excuse at the last minute.


----------



## BetaBoy90

pita said:


> I am going to come.
> 
> Don't let me make up some douchey excuse at the last minute.


Pita, are you really gonna go?


----------



## Ironpain

It may take a little make up, some nice evening shoes, and getting the mani Peti to get myself ready but as Wonder woman defeated the evil Melhki in DC Classics Mega issue #3 or who ever was defeated there, I'll be there. I planned on disguising myself as Mel Gibson then I realized I'm Jewish by Blood and I'd need to have a crazy mugshot picture which would reflect badly on my self image though (You know I think if I faked my death at this thing I could really invoke the sympathy vote) ha ha. 

Just a little humor in the wind


----------



## No Surprises

meyaj said:


> Alright cool... you got a first name?


No.

<---Seriously, it's No. And I aint postin' my real first name.


----------



## Raptors

Wait I will be in town on august the 19th but not the 20th......:-| fack


----------



## nothing to fear

me (Heather) and dullard (Brandon) say yes to friday .


----------



## Ironpain

It seems like my grandmother is heading out for a few days (how long a few days is I don't know) but I will say yes, I'll message before Friday if anything has changed but I know that it will be easy if I can give the impression that in the course of her going out I managed to meet some people (I'm always good at thinking of these things) I'm the Ferris Bueller of my high school) the guy who use to fake being sick (I was scared of school though) so I use to do everything Ferris did sort of actually going out.

I was the master of the fake cough, the red eye, the sweaty palms, the stomache cramps lol. If anybody can pull off a con it's yours truly lol.


----------



## pita

BetaBoy90 said:


> Pita, are you really gonna go?


Despite the fact that I'm absolutely terrified...yep.


----------



## BetaBoy90

pita said:


> Despite the fact that I'm absolutely terrified...yep.


Nothing to be terrified about, most of us are quite unintimidating nice people! Most of us.....


----------



## KittyGirl

Well...at least I won't be the only girl. ^__^'


----------



## dullard

So, where will we be meeting?


----------



## seafolly

pita said:


> Despite the fact that I'm absolutely terrified...yep.


 You'll be fine. It seems these things come with a load of anticipatory anxiety but once you get there it's all good! And if not, well, you fought your demon!


----------



## meyaj

KittyGirl said:


> Well...at least I won't be the only girl. ^__^'


Does that mean you're coming? Or still a maybe? You're one of only three "maybes" on my list and I need to make the reservation soon.

For anybody interested, in addition to those three maybes, there are 9 people (including me) who said they WILL be coming. To my knowledge. 5 of them are vets, and 4 of them are new people, and that's a pretty damn good mix. When I went to my first meeting, there were 8 people and I was the only first-timer, so I found it a bit harder to wedge myself into conversations. So this is pretty good news - and it's always good to meet new people 

And if all the Maybes turn out to be a "yes", then there will be 7 vets, and 5 new people.

BTW for you newbies, SAS has an absolutely painful initiation ritual, so I suggest you bring some band-aids, Polysporin, and aloe vera for the burns (nah I'm just kidding... the socializing can be painful enough haha)


----------



## KittyGirl

I still have to stay with "maybe"
Probably yes-- but I'm freaking myself out just thinking about it. I'm going to try my best not to chicken out and not show up at all because the last 4 times I was supposed to meet with friends, I chickened out last minute.

I don't want to say yes and then be the only a-hole who doesn't show XD
...because it might just happen...

What am I saying now?! I'm so confused!!
"MAYBE" That is my final answer.
...probably yes though. probably. ...that's not for sure. :um


----------



## meyaj

dullard said:


> So, where will we be meeting?





seafolly said:


> You'll be fine. It seems these things come with a load of anticipatory anxiety but once you get there it's all good! And if not, well, you fought your demon!


k whoa whoa whoa. I don't even have you guys marked down at all. I guess you missed some of the previous stuff, but let me know if you guys actually ARE coming.

Also dullard, if you're coming, is it safe to assume that Heather (that's her name, right?) is coming?

I do have to make reservations somewhat soon so please try and confirm ASAP. And I don't want to reserve for like 15 and have only half that show up, so only say so if you really intend to come :lol


----------



## meyaj

KittyGirl said:


> I still have to stay with "maybe"
> Probably yes-- but I'm freaking myself out just thinking about it. I'm going to try my best not to chicken out and not show up at all because the last 4 times I was supposed to meet with friends, I chickened out last minute.
> 
> I don't want to say yes and then be the only a-hole who doesn't show XD
> ...because it might just happen...
> 
> What am I saying now?! I'm so confused!!
> "MAYBE" That is my final answer.
> ...probably yes though. probably. ...that's not for sure. :um


Maybe isn't good enough! :lol I need to make a reservation for you! Believe me I was scared about it for a long time but the good thing about hanging out with SAS people is they all understand and NOBODY is going to be judgmental about it. It's really the safest social situation you can imagine... I promise nobody will bite lol


----------



## nothing to fear

nothing to fear said:


> me (Heather) and dullard (Brandon) say yes to friday .


^ 

can you list off the people who have said yes to you so far? just curious to see who else will be there (who didn't respond to this thread)


----------



## Ironpain

I'm standing firmly behind what I say and what I say is YESITY YES YES YES (YOU HEAR THAT WORLD) YES. Why are you crying? cause he is dead, he is not he has risen (come to daddy lol)


----------



## meyaj

nothing to fear said:


> ^
> 
> can you list off the people who have said yes to you so far? just curious to see who else will be there (who didn't respond to this thread)


Okay... the (supposed) definite "yes" people are:

Me
You (heather)
Brandon
Tony
Sabrina
Keith
fanatic203 (Catherine)
Ironpain (Chad)
Pita (Kelly)
Louis (Louis lol)
No Surprises
Raptors

So that's 12 so far (quite a big group!). And there are still 3 "maybe" people, including KittyGirl from this thread.

If you are NOT listed here, and are DEFINITELY going to be coming, let me know ASAP. I am making the reservations early tomorrow... I really don't want to take chances with such a large group.


----------



## KittyGirl

ahhh... the group is getting pretty big.
The more I think about what I'll need in order to go to the city for the weekend, the less I want to go. It's actually getting really hard for me to even plan the weekend because so much is supposed to be happening and I think it's too much exposure at once for me.

I still don't know... I need to stop thinking. @[email protected]


----------



## dullard




----------



## dullard

So, where will we be meeting?


----------



## seafolly

seafolly said:


> Oh hey, I have a valid excuse then! I fly to Alberta on the 20th!
> 
> Though for what it's worth, I'd rather meet you guys than follow through with this gosh forsaken research project. Because, you know, there aren't any Grizzlies in downtown Toronto.


^ 

Sorry, I didn't mean to make things confusing by posting, but I felt reassurance was needed for Pita's post!


----------



## Ironpain

One more sleep, (Clasps hands together) after this. EEEE it's almost like Christmas eve. GOSH DARN GOLLY JEE now I have to figure out what to wear, the next time we go out again were going to a cabin to roast Marshmallows by the fire place, only kidding. Lets all hope my mouth is bigger then my stomache (otherwise I'll throw up) We should all get matching SAS bandana's so we look like a unit (we are coming out of the social closet, standing up for shy, awkward social caterpillars. Lets embrace ourselves and stand up to Social Phobia and let the social butterflies know that we are as capable as them of standing up and talking. We can unite like Spartacus and I have nothing after this. Bring it in 123 BREAK


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> Okay... the (supposed) definite "yes" people are:
> 
> Me
> You (heather)
> Brandon
> Tony
> Sabrina
> Keith
> fanatic203 (Catherine)
> Ironpain (Chad)
> Pita (Kelly)
> Louis (Louis lol)
> No Surprises
> Raptors
> 
> So that's 12 so far (quite a big group!). And there are still 3 "maybe" people, including KittyGirl from this thread.
> 
> If you are NOT listed here, and are DEFINITELY going to be coming, let me know ASAP. I am making the reservations early tomorrow... I really don't want to take chances with such a large group.


OH There's Tony (I've always wanted to meet a real Tony, that's always been my favorite name, Can't wait to see you guys. I was thinking of bringing a walking stick (No because my back is killing me lol) so you can recognize me and if the waiter serves as bad food I can poke him in his Eggs (Just kidding don't go hiding at another table (They don't love me sniff snifft)


----------



## Ape in space

About how often do these get-togethers take place? I'm not going to this one coming up, but maybe I can gather some courage before the next one happens. (Or not...)


----------



## meyaj

Ape in space said:


> About how often do these get-togethers take place? I'm not going to this one coming up, but maybe I can gather some courage before the next one happens. (Or not...)


its pretty damn sporadic


----------



## dullard

So, where will we be meeting ? A time would be nice as well. I'd held off suggesting because it seems like you've taken the reins but it is nearly the day before the gathering...

Also, me!


----------



## meyaj

dullard said:


> So, where will we be meeting ? A time would be nice as well. I'd held off suggesting because it seems like you've taken the reins but it is nearly the day before the gathering...


Apologies, I thought I already made that clear. 6:30 at the Pickle Barrel @ Yonge and Dundas. It's always seemed to work best that way when the group just heads inside the restaurant, that way nobody gets forgotten, and we don't wait around for anybody to show up.


----------



## meyaj

I should add that the time is subject to change a BIT. Because of a few key people being idiots :lol I've had to hold off. But I'll make arrangements EARLY tomorrow.

To be honest I don't like taking the reins (and the responsibility) but it was an absolute mess last time, I felt REALLY awful about the people who showed up but couldn't meet with the group, and also TBH, I'm a bit obsessive-compulsive so I really try to iron all the details out ASAP or I start getting very anxious lol... which I guess in an asset for planning, but it's actually pretty stressful for me :lol


----------



## nothing to fear

so inside the restaurant at the table or in the entrance/waiting area? that is, will we have to awkwardly wander around the place looking for vaguely familiar faces in order to find the group? :b

heh, i think most dislike end up having to take the reins but nothing ever happens otherwise so it has to be done . it makes my anxiety worse when plans are disorganized/iffy (which is why i'd end up planning them sometimes).


soo can everyone attending sort of describe what they will look like/how we will recognize them?


----------



## Ironpain

nothing to fear said:


> so inside the restaurant at the table or in the entrance/waiting area? that is, will we have to awkwardly wander around the place looking for vaguely familiar faces in order to find the group? :b
> 
> heh, i think most dislike end up having to take the reins but nothing ever happens otherwise so it has to be done . it makes my anxiety worse when plans are disorganized/iffy (which is why i'd end up planning them sometimes).
> 
> soo can everyone attending sort of describe what they will look like/how we will recognize them?


I'll be the guy who will be rather early for Halloween, rather I'll be the guy who comes in Commando and screams never seen a man like me. Actually I'll be wearing a dark stripped dress shirt and dark dress pants (well you'll see) I'll be wearing glasses with short hair


----------



## meyaj

How does this sound:

I'll make the reservation for a group name "SAS" EARLY tomorrow.

I obviously won't say what SAS means :lol. Especially considering our ages, it might as well be a university/college club or something similar, it's not going to be a big deal.

When you arrive, some people might consider it a bit rude, but just go and get seated, it eliminates confusion. However, provided nobody is obscenely late (or calls and notifies us they will be running behind a bit), the polite thing is not to order food right away, and I sincerely hope nobody does such a thing. Drinks, of course, are totally cool.

Anyways, when you arrive, tell them that you have a reservation with a large group under the name SAS and they'll direct you to the table... personally I think it's fool-proof.


----------



## Social_butterfly00

Here's my input.. it all sounds good lol see everyone tomorrow.


----------



## meyaj

No Surprises said:


> No.
> 
> <---Seriously, it's No. And I aint postin' my real first name.


LOL I just read this somehow.

You pm'ed me your phone number, and I initially replied asking what your name was, but you wouldn't even PM me back with your name (which isn't the same as posting it) so I had a name to put with the phone number in my phone (it's not even MY phone, like I said in an earlier post, so I'm not going to put Internet names into it.) It wasn't like I was going to hunt you down and chain you up in my basement and rape/kill/eat you, and not necessarily in that order (lol sorry bad Firefly reference) based on your FIRST NAME.

Nobody else has a problem with it even in a public thread, but that's fine, I get it, some people don't want their names out there in public. They could be paranoid or anxious that people they might even know IRL will recognize it or something, who knows... I'm not going to judge. I just couldn't even seem to get an answer in private, which is bizarre since you gave me your phone number (which is far more private than a first name), not to mention the fact that you plan on meeting me (and about a dozen other people) in person. So maybe you can see why I'm confused about that whole attitude.


----------



## pita

Is this Pickle Barrel the one with the entrance in the Atrium?


----------



## meyaj

pita said:


> Is this Pickle Barrel the one with the entrance in the Atrium?


Yep!


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> Yep!


Another job that falls under my purview is responsibility for the SAS unit a secret Operational unit lol. The group was formed after the downing of socialism united to bring people together. This mission is by no means Marginal if anyone on The Hill or over at the Mayors office ever got hold of us there'd be an inquiry into why people are making friends out side of the internet and cell phones lol.


----------



## meyaj

Ironpain said:


> Another job that falls under my purview is responsibility for the SAS unit a secret Operational unit lol. The group was formed after the downing of socialism united to bring people together. This mission is by no means Marginal if anyone on The Hill or over at the Mayors office ever got hold of us there'd be an inquiry into why people are making friends out side of the internet and cell phones lol.


I think the SAS you're looking for is the Schizophrenic Anti-Socialist forum.


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> I think the SAS you're looking for is the Schizophrenic Anti-Socialist forum.


So I will be there tomorrow, my grandmother is coming home tonight and what would I tell her tomorrow evening so I had to tell her that I was going to dinner but I had to claim you were old high school friends getting together for a reunion other wise she would be up in arms about me going to dinner with people I met on the internet. You know I'm only joking around right? I can't divulge your mood but you are joking right?


----------



## meyaj

Ironpain said:


> So I will be there tomorrow, my grandmother is coming home tonight and what would I tell her tomorrow evening so I had to tell her that I was going to dinner but I had to claim you were old high school friends getting together for a reunion other wise she would be up in arms about me going to dinner with people I met on the internet. You know I'm only joking around right? I can't divulge your mood but you are joking right?


I was just referring to your prior post which seemed like utter paranoid and conspiratorial nonsense, like John Nash thinking he's working for the CIA lol


----------



## nothing to fear

*VERY IMPORTANT QUESTION!!* will it be pronounced "ESS-EH-ESS" or "SASS"?

also meyaj what is your name?


----------



## meyaj

k I am a total ****up

I just called, and they said on Friday and Saturday, they only have a Prix Fixe (one price, set menu) for groups of 8 or larger, in order to make it go faster "because it's really busy". I don't completely understand the reasoning because if it's all small groups, it's not going to go faster. At all.

She was kind of an idiot because I told her the Pickle Barrel was the chosen place because a bunch of people have different dietary needs. She said, "well, you can just walk in then, but I can't do a reservation." First of all... what the hell difference would that make? And second of all, if it's really so busy, how the hell are we going to get a table for 15.

BTW, my name is Mat (yes, one "T")


----------



## meyaj

So here's the deal. The Prix Fixe menu is pricey (I guess I shouldn't say "deal" heh) at $29. I mean, I can just manage to swing that kind of money, but I'm not presumptuous enough to think everybody else can.

It includes

Fountain drink, coffee, or tea
Salad or soup of the day
Entree: Chicken breast or "ribs and wings" or salmon or vegetarian pasta
Assortment of Desserts

At least, that's what I remember, there may or may not be another course, but I don't think so :/

I'm totally at a loss for what to do bleh

I think all the other Pickle Barrels operate normally on weekends but it's kind of short notice to see if everyone can manage a different location. God I screwed this up... I hate doing this crap.

If I can take a quick survey maybe: Yonge and Eglinton is right at a subway stop as well and there's a location there, perhaps I can make a reservation, if people are okay with that location. Then we can head down the subway to a pub downtown (the elephant and castle, still, or a different one if preferred.) I'm really sorry guys, I'm totally useless :/


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> So here's the deal. The Prix Fixe menu is pricey (I guess I shouldn't say "deal" heh) at $29. I mean, I can just manage to swing that kind of money, but I'm not presumptuous enough to think everybody else can.
> 
> It includes
> 
> Fountain drink, coffee, or tea
> Salad or soup of the day
> Entree: Chicken breast or "ribs and wings" or salmon or vegetarian pasta
> Assortment of Desserts
> 
> At least, that's what I remember, there may or may not be another course, but I don't think so :/
> 
> I'm totally at a loss for what to do bleh
> 
> I think all the other Pickle Barrels operate normally on weekends but it's kind of short notice to see if everyone can manage a different location. God I screwed this up... I hate doing this crap.
> 
> If I can take a quick survey maybe: Yonge and Eglinton is right at a subway stop as well and there's a location there, perhaps I can make a reservation, if people are okay with that location. Then we can head down the subway to a pub downtown (the elephant and castle, still, or a different one if preferred.) I'm really sorry guys, I'm totally useless :/


I told my grandmother that I was heading to the pickle barrel before you sprung this on me now she's going to think I was full of **** and won't be meeting anybody I don't want to get lost if you or anyone here can manage to drive down to 265 Cassandra blvd (Located on Victoria park and ellesmere) Just come to the white building (265) and buzz 6005 k. I just don't want to lose my way. What subway would I get off now if we don't end up at the pickle barrel (if someone is available) please come by I'll know it's you when you buzz) What subway though still Dundas I'm going to get lost and confused. Don't get down on yourself you've down a great job even thinking this up and putting it all together so hold your head up your doing good I would have done the same thing.


----------



## meyaj

Ironpain said:


> I told my grandmother that I was heading to the pickle barrel before you sprung this on me now she's going to think I was full of **** and won't be meeting anybody I don't want to get lost if you or anyone here can manage to drive down to 265 Cassandra blvd (Located on Victoria park and ellesmere) Just come to the white building (265) and buzz 6005 k. I just don't want to lose my way. What subway would I get off now if we don't end up at the pickle barrel (if someone is available) please come by I'll know it's you when you buzz) What subway though still Dundas I'm going to get lost and confused. Don't get down on yourself you've down a great job even thinking this up and putting it all together so hold your head up your doing good I would have done the same thing.


You don't understand, as of this moment it's all fallen apart... there's nothing "put together" at the moment because not nearly enough people gave me their info to make a quick enough switch...


----------



## Ironpain

THIS IS ALL JUST SO ****ING GREAT, **** (Now once again because I am involved plans get ****ED UP) On MY BIRTHDAY YOU KNOW WHAT HAPPENED G20 ****ED UP ANY PLANS I HAD TO GO OUT (while my GM Was away) NO HER CONCERT GOT CANCELLED) MY SISTER WAS SUPPOSE TO (ARGH) and she never showed up and I had nobody to do anything for me the birthday before that) (PUNCHES A WALL) I ruin everything by being ALIVE. 

(I'm venting I'm embarrassed and upset) I was looking forward to this (I even talked to one of the members on the phone and we were all ready to meet) NOW this HAPPENS (and my grandmother) is going to think I made this all up) 

Matt I'm not mad at you (I'm just SO ****ING FRUSTRATED AT HOW EVERYTHING GOES SO WRONG WHEN IT's me involved) THE Last time you all got to meet up (Now how long before I meet any of you? I'll just wait for tomorrow sorry I'm so upset I don't mean to hurt you mad.


----------



## meyaj

OKAY NEW PLANS

I apologize for the mess-up earlier. There's a new time and place, but it's all close enough that I sincerely hope it's not an issue.

Anyways, we'll be meeting at the Baton Rouge at the Eaton Center and the reservation IS made, but the best they could do was 6:00.

So to re-iterate... Baton Rouge @ 6:00

Same plan as before. Group name is SAS (as in S-A-S, not "SASS"), and feel free to seat yourself and order drinks immediately. Less confusing than standing around trying to identify people, that's for sure!


----------



## Noca

nothing to fear said:


> *very important question!!* will it be pronounced "ess-eh-ess" or "sass"?
> 
> Also meyaj what is your name?


ess eh ess


----------



## Ironpain

I want to take the time to take responsibility for anything I have said that may have offended what I did caused myself embarrassment it caused you embarrassment and it rubbed people the wrong way, anything you have seen me say was meant to be funny and I used this as a place to vent (which I thought you would let me do here) get out some anger if I am feeling bad) I never mean to cause anybody any problems) I just want to overcome my social barriers and make friends (I don't mean to hurt anyone) I have been out of practice with this stuff for a long time) it's not easy with new people (even on facebook I struggle with convo) So yeah I am really sorry guys) and I hope you have the heart to understand and forgive me. Cause I only want to make you guys laugh and have fun. You can ignore me when I am upset (I usually just take it out here) like therapy.


----------



## No Surprises

Confirmed. I'll be there.


----------



## Louis

yep ill be there (sorry if i was quick to get off the phone matt i was driving lol)


----------



## nothing to fear

i'm all nervous about asking for the S-A-S table for some reason haha.

brandon and I will be there around 6:15-:30 (and don't feel you guys need to wait for us to order food ).


----------



## BetaBoy90

nothing to fear said:


> i'm all nervous about asking for the S-A-S table for some reason haha.
> 
> brandon and I will be there around 6:15-:30 (and don't feel you guys need to wait for us to order food ).


"Yes I'm here for the S-A-S party "

"You aren't welcome here, now Get The **** Out!!!" :twisted


----------



## pita

nothing to fear said:


> i'm all nervous about asking for the S-A-S table for some reason haha.


Haha, me too. I keep rehearsing it in my head and feeling ridiculous for doing do.


----------



## Louis

SAS also stands for British Special Air Service, the most elite group of special forces in the world


----------



## KittyGirl

lol

Well, my "maybe" has turned into a "no"
I haven't come around to getting to the city just yet and now my younger brother needs a ride up north for the weekend- so I think I'm going to do some driving instead.
I still need to practice 'self distracting' instead of building up so much stress thinking about one thing over and over. ><

Have fun, everyone!


----------



## Raptors

edit: thanks !


----------



## Noca

Raptors said:


> Hey guys unfortunately I cant make this one unless if theres anyone else who can give me a ride from Hamilton ON. I'm a poor student who cant afford the Go- train right now
> 
> anyways my cell is 905 807 1563 if anyone can do it (prefer texts pls)


I got him a ride. Anyone else need a ride?


----------



## meyaj

Anybody going to be there at 6:00 exactly?


----------



## pita

I will likely be there at 6 exactly or maybe a minute or two after.


----------



## Ironpain

Had an an amazing evening down at The Baton Rouge and Pub with Catherine, Nina, Kelly, Paul, Steve, Louise, Sabrina, Heather (sorry if I forgot the other guys name now lol) Hey Matt sorry about your bro and that you couldn't make it. Next time man. Oh Those Ribs were so good and those apple pieces yum.You all were amazing company, you guys made me feel like a leader, you let me talk and be the conversationalist and I felt so good with you guys. Thanks for a great time. 

(Ha Ha Keith you were suppose,to drive me home but the subway was just cross from where we were so yeah no need, I didn't even realize that till that moment we were in the pub. LMAO at all the old 50's songs they played in their, thanks to the Bar keep for taking our pics. 

Ha Ha lmao at how everytime I got up from the wooden chair it kept falling over, I think the chair was drunk before me and I wasn't drunk period I was so good you could lick a communion wafer off me (I was really good, I kept my promise I would not get drunk and RUDY- but it was quite no loud noise just really calm and quite and we just talked and nobody got drunk nobody broke anything it was all good, but those bathroom stalls are too close togethe


----------



## Ironpain

pita said:


> I will likely be there at 6 exactly or maybe a minute or two after.


It was really nice to meet you Kelly


----------



## Zomg

Sorry I couldn't make it Matt. There is always a next time! Sabrina you better go to the next one, I miss you!


----------



## Ironpain

Zomg said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it Matt. There is always a next time! Sabrina you better go to the next one, I miss you!


Hey Matt couldn't make it to this meet up (he'll be able to explain) Sabrina came (I enjoyed meeting her) sorry you couldn't be there (I'm Chad by the way just cause we have never officially met before. Another chance to be with everyone can't come soon enough.


----------



## Social_butterfly00

I'll be at the next one mel! lol it was nice meeting everyone else.


----------



## Ironpain

Social_butterfly00 said:


> I'll be at the next one mel! lol it was nice meeting everyone else.


I just realized I messaged the wrong Socialbutterfly lol (ha ha I assumed the other person was you) It was great meeting you too Sabrina (Chad for clairfication) Me too.


----------



## dullard

It was a pleasure to meet so many fine people! I am sorry for not really speaking; I would have liked the opportunity to get to know some of you better. I guess it just wasn't in the cards last night.

Maybe another day!


----------



## meyaj

Zomg said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it Matt. There is always a next time! Sabrina you better go to the next one, I miss you!


That's okay lol. I spent an ungodly amount of time and stressed myself totally out trying to sort everything out, especially when I realized at the last minute that a lot of restaurants downtown have really strange policies on weekend-nights, but I ended up not even being able to go so that was a real downer.


----------



## meyaj

For the record though, Heather was nice enough to give a little helping hand and ultimately the restaurant was the result of her brainstorm (not that we came up with that many options in the first place lol). She's a vegetarian as I understand, so it was pretty cool of her to settle (maybe sacrifice is a better word lol) on something like that for the sake of ensuring the gathering happened.

I'm still a bit worn out - being neurotic is tiring lol - so maybe somebody else can take the reins on the next one heh. Just to save people some trouble in future organizing, I'll share some things I've learned:


Weekdays/weeknights are far easier to plan for, but especially with summer coming to an end that may mean smaller meets. Which is actually even a good thing sometimes, but I think it's also important to make sure that at least SOME meets give everybody that wants to, an opportunity to come.
Food is the best way to get people to come :lol Obviously certain activities are fun to do in a group (like certain sports, for instance) but expect a lot of people to decline
Same thing with more ethnic-leaning restaurants, although Italian is usually able to please everyone. Don't get me wrong, I love pretty much all cultural foods from Mexican to Indian, but a lot of people don't. And Oriental restaurants are even iffier for those of us on MAOIs.
Movies are always a popular activity but in my opinion they work better with friends you see ALL the time. They're a bit antisocial even, as you don't get much opportunity to talk with others. If you don't plan to go out for a bite or drinks afterwards and talk about the movie and whatever else, then heck... you might as well just see the movie alone :lol
Downtown is rarely a perfect convenience for anybody, but it's generally the best compromise. Somebody might wonder why we don't do things in North York, or Mississauga, or some place closer to them, but you don't see the people from Hamilton or even Buffalo complaining! Besides, the transit system is good enough to make sure it's not really TOO inconvenient for anyone.
You may not be a drinker, but choosing a place with a liquor license is usually ideal. People have generally been very responsible, they're capable of making their own choices

All those things are just guidelines based on my experiences. By no means must you stick to them, I'm not trying to tell people what to do, I just personally consider it to be good advice for a successful gathering, but you can organize things however the heck you want.

Except the movie thing, I really think just seeing a movie and then leaving is pretty lousy. And Jeff might read this and think I'm a jackass for criticizing the meet he organized :lol, but the truth is I tried to do a movie myself before that, but it was really small and everybody ended up cancelling, so obviously my foresight was no better haha


----------



## sparkationsgirl

Good times were had on Friday. I look forward to the next one.


----------



## Social_butterfly00

ironpain.. is there really another social butterfly on this board? they ripped off my username!

anyway yeah it sucks matt couldnt make it. maybe for the next one since we know each other a little it might be a looser atmosphere... and more people will get rowdy like chad LOL chair-tipping chad should be your username.


----------



## fanatic203

You can look at the members list to see other people's usernames. I saw five social butterflies. Two of them were last active in 2006, so I think you were doing the ripping off, lol! I saw three fanatics too.

Anyway, where's that list of everyone's email?


----------



## sparkationsgirl

whomever has the list of everyone's e-mails, can you e-mail the list to the e-mail addresses listed down on the sheets instead of posting the list on this board?


----------



## Ironpain

Social_butterfly00 said:


> ironpain.. is there really another social butterfly on this board? they ripped off my username!
> 
> anyway yeah it sucks matt couldnt make it. maybe for the next one since we know each other a little it might be a looser atmosphere... and more people will get rowdy like chad LOL chair-tipping chad should be your username.


Yes there is another social butterfly but he or she is from BETHLEHEM and probably speaks Hebrew, ha ha I should have realized that couldn't be you (you don't speak Hebrew trust me)they have zero posts so it figured
ha ha they certainly did. I was looking forward to meeting him, next time maybe he'll be able to make it (well you read his get together thing ha ha follow those guidelines and it should be good)

Yes I wanted to get drunk but then I realized I didn't nearly have enough money as I thought to make it a party plus I didn't want to leave people out (I didn't think anyone wanted to watch us get Rowdy lol, when we have a good crowd someone can supply me with enough liquor to last me all night long) How about Drunken Chair Chad, ha ha good times, I wanted to get drunk for you unfortunately I didn't want to do anything inappropriate like take off articles in the pub lol. I want to get so drunk with you (ha ha considering your the only one willing to get drunk) and then paint the town red (too bad your in Hamilton or hell we'd go out next Friday (call Matt, I don't know if he drinks or how much) but we'd hit the town (PARTY TIME)

SUIT UP. You would have loved to see me drinking, yeah is there a reason you want to get me drunk lol are you trying to blackmail me for something ha ha. Definitely would like to get you drunk too (SO WE CAN HAVE A GRANT TIME)


----------



## Ironpain

sparkationsgirl said:


> whomever has the list of everyone's e-mails, can you e-mail the list to the e-mail addresses listed down on the sheets instead of posting the list on this board?


That's all I would need lol for my email address to get posted on here so that people can seduce me into getting wasted lol. When ever anyone feels comfortable feel free to email me, or for those who live in the city right now if you want to hang out call me up I'll give you my phone number via email (We can exchange numbers)

Lets get everyone comfortable enough with each other (hopefully Friday provided some comfort and we got to know each other well enough to trust each other


----------



## Ironpain

Social_butterfly00 said:


> ironpain.. is there really another social butterfly on this board? they ripped off my username!
> 
> anyway yeah it sucks matt couldnt make it. maybe for the next one since we know each other a little it might be a looser atmosphere... and more people will get rowdy like chad LOL chair-tipping chad should be your username.


Sabrina where's the list of the emails? you still have it right lol, I would have just had one sheet for everybody but what do I know I'm just the drunk horny toad in the room lol. I have the pics from Friday want to send them (can't post them to FB anyways. cause they are not on file, just have them in my email) So yeah private message us or email us each others addy's and then add me on Msn if you like.


----------



## meyaj

Just a thought, most people have my email anyways, but you should leave it up to people to share their emails with whomever they want rather than distributing it as a list... I think respecting privacy is important, ESPECIALLY on an SA board.


----------



## dullard

At the meetup we passed a notepad around the table and we all wrote down our emails. Everyone seemed pretty fine with it at the time.


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> Just a thought, most people have my email anyways, but you should leave it up to people to share their emails with whomever they want rather than distributing it as a list... I think respecting privacy is important, ESPECIALLY on an SA board.


As Dullard (Brendan) said he gave out a sheet of paper and we all just passed it around and wrote our email addy's on it then we gave it to Social Butterfly (Sabrina), no it's all secure cause we are the only group (I would and no one else would ever randomly give everyone elses email addy away)

It's true Privacy is important (I always protect my privates) oh private things like emails I see I see ha ha.


----------



## meyaj

Ironpain said:


> As Dullard (Brendan) said he gave out a sheet of paper and we all just passed it around and wrote our email addy's on it then we gave it to Social Butterfly (Sabrina), no it's all secure cause we are the only group (I would and no one else would ever randomly give everyone elses email addy away)
> 
> It's true Privacy is important (I always protect my privates) oh private things like emails I see I see ha ha.


Actually, I don't really care because I don't use that particular email anyways, but you gave MY email address away when you emailed those pictures to a bunch of people. The BCC function exists for a reason


----------



## meyaj

dullard said:


> At the meetup we passed a notepad around the table and we all wrote down our emails. Everyone seemed pretty fine with it at the time.


Gotcha... I have most emails/msn addy's already anyways, but wouldn't mind adding yours if you feel like pm'ing it.


----------



## nothing to fear

meyaj said:


> Actually, I don't really care because I don't use that particular email anyways, but you gave MY email address away when you emailed those pictures to a bunch of people. The BCC function exists for a reason


wait... do you mean the photos from the meet-up?

Ironpain, I just noticed you sent me the photos you took... can anyone who attended and who wants them to tell me and i will email them out? (definitely won't be posting them anywhere without anyones permission!)


----------



## meyaj

nothing to fear said:


> wait... do you mean the photos from the meet-up?
> 
> Ironpain, I just noticed you sent me the photos you took... can anyone who attended and who wants them to tell me and i will email them out? (definitely won't be posting them anywhere without anyones permission!)


nope, i meant his nudes!


----------



## meyaj

I'm thinking we should make another get together. Come-on... I'm just starting to recover from SA which is nearly as bad as it gets (doctors wanted me to do electroshock, I'm on an MAOI instead), and while it's not something I strictly look forward to (though I look forward to seeing most of you guys :lol), I know it's essential to the continued improve of SA to maintain at least SOMETHING resembling a social life :lol

Maybe during the week this time - restaurants are stupid on weekends. And I don't mind helping out but I'd really rather NOT take the reins on this one 

Food for thought...


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> I'm thinking we should make another get together. Come-on... I'm just starting to recover from SA which is nearly as bad as it gets (doctors wanted me to do electroshock, I'm on an MAOI instead), and while it's not something I strictly look forward to (though I look forward to seeing most of you guys :lol), I know it's essential to the continued improve of SA to maintain at least SOMETHING resembling a social life :lol
> 
> Maybe during the week this time - restaurants are stupid on weekends. And I don't mind helping out but I'd really rather NOT take the reins on this one
> 
> Food for thought...


Unfortunately I can't do anything this weekend (I was going to suggest Stacco's this lovely outside restaurant but my sister said it is way too pricey (at least for me lol) Yeah no I can't do anything this weekend due to Family camp but next week any time will do something. I would say we could go to Hooters (but that's not a place I think the ladies would like to go) we need to go somewhere were we can all go and feel classy about it (Does anyone want to go to the Out back steak house, there is a great Japanese restaurant on Don Mills only we want this to be where everyone can be. That's a tough one (I'll try to find Restaurants or Cafes downtown, Would you mind going to a cafe where we can all just find our own place and talk without a lot of noise?


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> Actually, I don't really care because I don't use that particular email anyways, but you gave MY email address away when you emailed those pictures to a bunch of people. The BCC function exists for a reason


PS. I only sent those pictures to Sabrina and Heather (so they could forward them) I didn't send your email out at all and if it did go out, Sabrina already has your contact, I would never send your addy out to strangers) Perhaps accidently when I forwarded them to you, sorry about that an honest mistake.


----------



## meyaj

Ironpain said:


> Unfortunately I can't do anything this weekend (I was going to suggest Stacco's this lovely outside restaurant but my sister said it is way too pricey (at least for me lol) Yeah no I can't do anything this weekend due to Family camp but next week any time will do something. I would say we could go to Hooters (but that's not a place I think the ladies would like to go) we need to go somewhere were we can all go and feel classy about it (Does anyone want to go to the Out back steak house, there is a great Japanese restaurant on Don Mills only we want this to be where everyone can be. That's a tough one (I'll try to find Restaurants or Cafes downtown, Would you mind going to a cafe where we can all just find our own place and talk without a lot of noise?


It really ought to be a place downtown so everybody has access to it, but I was suggesting maybe during the week, not the weekend anyways. Unfortunately, not everybody can possibly come to EVERY meeting, and it's impossible to accommodate so many people, so sometimes it just happens.

As for Japanese food - two things. A LOT of people don't like it it. And people like me on MAOIs could possibly die from a stroke, so not the best of choices heh. As far as "cafe"... I'm not sure or not whether you're talking about one of those tea places with the private rooms, but I could see a ton of people being uncomfortable with that, and if it's a general meetup we should try to keep things not only as culturally generic, if possible, but also find somewhere with a liquor license because, I'm not sure if your grandmother would approve of you drinking, but it definitely helps others socialize and people should have the choice, if possible.

Of course, if you want to make it a more private hangout with a small group of genuine friends, do whatever the heck you want


----------



## serendipity

Wow, this is one LONGGGG thread. 

I just thought I'd toss out a suggestion for a gathering: karaoke!! 

It's immensely fun, gives a great opportunity for exposure, and has alcohol readily available. I know a place that has private rooms, so no one else would be around to observe or hear us. And the price won't drain your wallet when divided by the number of people attending, so don't worry.

I'll take responsibility for organizing it if enough people show interest... so is anyone interested? 

Plsplspls...


----------



## Ironpain

meyaj said:


> It really ought to be a place downtown so everybody has access to it, but I was suggesting maybe during the week, not the weekend anyways. Unfortunately, not everybody can possibly come to EVERY meeting, and it's impossible to accommodate so many people, so sometimes it just happens.
> 
> As for Japanese food - two things. A LOT of people don't like it it. And people like me on MAOIs could possibly die from a stroke, so not the best of choices heh. As far as "cafe"... I'm not sure or not whether you're talking about one of those tea places with the private rooms, but I could see a ton of people being uncomfortable with that, and if it's a general meetup we should try to keep things not only as culturally generic, if possible, but also find somewhere with a liquor license because, I'm not sure if your grandmother would approve of you drinking, but it definitely helps others socialize and people should have the choice, if possible.
> 
> Of course, if you want to make it a more private hangout with a small group of genuine friends, do whatever the heck you want


Well I drank at the pub last Friday, had me a Single Shot Vodka Martini, had me Scotch on the rocks and of course I had the beer at the restaurant and the beer after that (Miller Light) didn't have enough for shots but yes I did drink you can ask anyone alright. When I said Cafe I meant like a Starbucks or a Tim Hortons somewhere where people might like to talk. I take responsibility and accept that from my mouth I have said and done things to offend you, If I have offended you slap me on the other side, I know you only speak the truth and I know you only speak what your feeling. I don't know what I did wrong but I have a feeling you are mad at me.

That's what I said though only we want this to be where everyone can be. Which means downtown. Why are you speaking for everybody? if everybody here does not like Japanese food they can speak for themselves. You don't get to decide what people like and don't like and where they want to go Matt

I tried to help by taking the lead and then you snap at me because I made some suggestions that you felt everyone here wouldn't like. (I was only thinking off the top of my head) Really What is your problem?

Right now my grandmother is dealing with the possibility that she has Cancer they found a lump on her breast. I guess you didn't know that little part about me drinking, you should have come out last week but of course you had a family emergency so get your facts straight about me before you go talking about Liquor Licenses to me. I meant places where people with SA would feel comfortable (away from alot of noise where we can really get to know each other) somewhere we would all find comfortable for us (that's all I meant)


----------



## dullard

Whoa there buddies, let's just get along. We're all on the same team here. 

I'll throw in my two cents. Cafes could work for a smaller get together but they generally aren't meant to accommodate large groups. I wouldn't say A LOT of people dislike Japanese food but the point made about MAOIs is a good one. My choice would usually be an average priced, quieter restaurant with a varied menu and a liquor license. Something along the lines of the Red Room or Green Room.

I also like the idea of a picnic.


----------



## Ironpain

Hey Matt I want to say that anything misinterpreted is my responsibility I will take the time to confess before you that I am sorry for the way I responded to you it was immature it was offensive to you and I jumped down your throat without taking the time to listen, I am humbling myself, Brendan's right were a team here, that's what I like about you mad your not afraid to be nasty if you have to be you don't hold back but you don't have to try so hard, I know you don't like to hold back but you don't have to have such a forceful point of view
I would understand your point. 


Your a good guy Matt (puts out my hand) Lets both show we can be adults and show that our friendship is stronger then our stubborn need to be right.


----------



## Ironpain

If only we could all play Laser Tag? (but oh yeah I think you guys have done that before) Hey Loser how's not playing Laser tag cause playing Laser tag is Awesome (meet me in the bar in five) and SUIT Up


----------



## BetaBoy90

serendipity said:


> Wow, this is one LONGGGG thread.
> 
> I just thought I'd toss out a suggestion for a gathering: karaoke!!
> 
> It's immensely fun, gives a great opportunity for exposure, and has alcohol readily available. I know a place that has private rooms, so no one else would be around to observe or hear us. And the price won't drain your wallet when divided by the number of people attending, so don't worry.
> 
> I'll take responsibility for organizing it if enough people show interest... so is anyone interested?
> 
> Plsplspls...


I'd always have an interest in tryin karaoke sometime, it just looks so fun and I like to drink as well:clap


----------



## meyaj

Ironpain said:


> Hey Matt I want to say that anything misinterpreted is my responsibility I will take the time to confess before you that I am sorry for the way I responded to you it was immature it was offensive to you and I jumped down your throat without taking the time to listen, I am humbling myself, Brendan's right were a team here, that's what I like about you mad your not afraid to be nasty if you have to be you don't hold back but you don't have to try so hard, I know you don't like to hold back but you don't have to have such a forceful point of view
> I would understand your point.
> 
> Your a good guy Matt (puts out my hand) Lets both show we can be adults and show that our friendship is stronger then our stubborn need to be right.


I'm really not trying to say anything to be nasty or offensive or whatever, I'm sorry you see it that way. If you look back on my prior posts in this thread, I shoot down ideas all the time :lol but I generally provide a reason for doing so. It's not just you, trust me. I just want to make sure the gatherings go well and appeal to everyone, but by no means do I have the final say. Though of course, if I REALLY don't like the idea, I probably will end up not going, which sucks, but I realize it's not just about what I want.

As far as Starbucks and stuff goes though... I'm not sure how well a meeting will work when you're pumping anxious personalities full of caffeine :lol


----------



## Louis

I think most of the group is from the hamilton area, I have no problem shuttling 3 people down that way sometime, actually a little easier for me and kipling station isnt too much of a trek for those who live on a subway line.


----------



## meyaj

Louis said:


> I think most of the group is from the hamilton area, I have no problem shuttling 3 people down that way sometime, actually a little easier for me and kipling station isnt too much of a trek for those who live on a subway line.


I can only think of 2 people from Hamilton, Sabrina and Keith. Tony could be considered an honorary Hamiltonian too, I guess, seeing as he's there a fair amount and it's halfway between him (in Buffalo) and Toronto. Actually, I know there's one more in the Hamilton area... Paul (Raptors) I think.

But not even CLOSE to most of the group is from Hamilton, I can assure you. Doesn't mean there's no point in trekking it out to Hamilton, I just don't know where you get the idea that "most" are from the area... there are a fair amount of people but, when you consider that at least 16 regulars/potential regulars (basically, southern Ontarians, and Tony) have come to the last 3 meetings (since May), and every single non-Hamiltonian (and Tony lol) that I can think of is from the GTA (Markam, Mississauga, North York, Scarborough, Downtown, etc). So while Hamilton is definitely well-represented, it's simply because its a fairly populated area but it should be no surprise that the VAST majority are from he GTA.

Shuttling like 3 people to Hamilton would make it a pretty small gathering. Which isn't necessarily bad, and I would like to take part if that happens, but something tells me more people will want to go than be able to. Heck, I think it might even be fair to a certain degree to not make the Hamiltonians travel to Toronto all the time (despite the fact it takes me ALMOST as long to make it downtown - at the south, sort of west part of the city - from Markham, which borders the Toronto mega-city to the North-East (Scarborough to be exact.)

Like I said though, I am up for a trip down there ONCE IN A WHILE to make it easier on the folks that so often come to these meets, but two things: Making it a regular thing would exclude a TON of people, and (SORRY SABRINA!) a pretty dull city anyways.


----------



## Louis

meyaj said:


> I can only think of 2 people from Hamilton, Sabrina and Keith. Tony could be considered an honorary Hamiltonian too, I guess, seeing as he's there a fair amount and it's halfway between him (in Buffalo) and Toronto. Actually, I know there's one more in the Hamilton area... Paul (Raptors) I think.
> 
> But not even CLOSE to most of the group is from Hamilton, I can assure you. Doesn't mean there's no point in trekking it out to Hamilton, I just don't know where you get the idea that "most" are from the area... there are a fair amount of people but, when you consider that at least 16 regulars/potential regulars (basically, southern Ontarians, and Tony) have come to the last 3 meetings (since May), and every single non-Hamiltonian (and Tony lol) that I can think of is from the GTA (Markam, Mississauga, North York, Scarborough, Downtown, etc). So while Hamilton is definitely well-represented, it's simply because its a fairly populated area but it should be no surprise that the VAST majority are from he GTA.
> 
> Shuttling like 3 people to Hamilton would make it a pretty small gathering. Which isn't necessarily bad, and I would like to take part if that happens, but something tells me more people will want to go than be able to. Heck, I think it might even be fair to a certain degree to not make the Hamiltonians travel to Toronto all the time (despite the fact it takes me ALMOST as long to make it downtown - at the south, sort of west part of the city - from Markham, which borders the Toronto mega-city to the North-East (Scarborough to be exact.)
> 
> Like I said though, I am up for a trip down there ONCE IN A WHILE to make it easier on the folks that so often come to these meets, but two things: Making it a regular thing would exclude a TON of people, and (SORRY SABRINA!) a pretty dull city anyways.


raptors, zomgz, aside from last time though im used to sas meetings being 4-5 ppl, but i used to go in the winter. for me too it easier to get to hamilton  I thought you were out that way too for some reason. But west enders in general its easier to shoot out that way, and its easier to find a cheap spot to crash in hamilton than toronto if were drinking

anyway last time I counted 3 from hamilton, me from sauga, and a few more from dt... which gave me the idea that in the overall perspective if the owns from dt met up with me hamilton would be just the same in terms of travel time on the overall.

I usually look at this topic and see a good number from hamilton anyway... most of the time i couldnt go this summer because of work =\. plus im just kind of putting the option out there that i can drive a group that way too.


----------



## meyaj

Louis said:


> raptors, zomgz, aside from last time though im used to sas meetings being 4-5 ppl, but i used to go in the winter. for me too it easier to get to hamilton  I thought you were out that way too for some reason. But west enders in general its easier to shoot out that way, and its easier to find a cheap spot to crash in hamilton than toronto if were drinking
> 
> anyway last time _I counted 3 from hamilton, me from sauga, and a few more from dt... which gave me the idea that in the overall perspective if the owns from dt met up with me hamilton would be just the same in terms of travel time on the overall_. *Well of course if you focus on the convenient subset of the group it will work that way, but what about everybody else?*
> 
> I usually look at this topic and see a good number from hamilton anyway... most of the time i couldnt go this summer because of work =\. plus im just kind of putting the option out there that i can drive a group that way too.


Toronto is just easier in terms of transit, period, the way I see it. Me and Betaboy for instance, live in Markham, (and I know at least one that lives in North York, one in Scarborough, and I could have sworn zomgz lived in 'sauga) but I DO drink, and because of the comprehensive transit system it's no problem for me to get back home even though it's a fair bit away. To get to and from Hamilton on a regular basis would be absolutely ridiculous for us to the north and east of Toronto, and - in the case of a few of us - even beyond. There's enough of us at this end too but none of us have really ever suggested we do one up in this area... well, one person did recently, but even though it'd be a heck of a lot more convenient for me I still shot it down (although he ended up taking offense.)

If you look at an earlier post of mine, just a page or two back, giving my own advice on my experiences organizing these things, I recommend downtown because it's a rather central location, because transit is available, and because there are just so many possibilities. Would I rather do a meet up in Markham/Richmond Hill/Vaughn/Aurora/North York/Scarborough/etc...? Well no actually, I mean it's a heck of a lot more convenient for me but there are people I like to think of as friends that just wouldn't realistically make it. I'll go out with a friend or two to a more local place, but that's a friendly, more casual thing, and we sure as heck don't organize it here to the exclusion of others.

I know you said you could give a ride to a few people but I doubt that will accomplish much you said the travel will even out. The people from Hamilton/Buffalo fairly straight to Toronto, so for that to be true anyways, you'd only be picking up people on the way, excluding a fair portion of the group. I have no way to get to Hamilton (and neither do some others, which I sure as heck doubt some west-enders are going to double back to help us out, and defeats the purpose if they di), but even if I did have a way to get there consistently, that would pretty much be DOUBLE the travel time for us to the north and east than it would for ANYONE if we all went to a central location downtown (the exception being Tony, of course, who hangs out in Hamilton a fair bit anyways.)

Bottom line, when everybody more or less lives along Lake Ontario (for conceptual purposes we'll treat the shoreline as a straight line), it makes very little sense to organize the meetup at the periphery rather than in the middle - you actually end up greatly increasing travel time, unless you only intend for the portion of the group on the southwest end to attend. There's certainly no reason to do it for the overall group benefit, it only serves certain individual conveniences. And I'm not saying this in any hypocritical manner... it still takes me a pretty damn long time to get downtown, and BetaBoy the other guy in *Markham* lives just SLIGHTLY further than I, yet it was ONLY the two of us that organized the last 4 meetings. Neither of us were at the last one (I spent a LOT of time and stress putting that together but unfortunately had to cancel last minute for a family emergency), and if you look back at the details of those meetings, every single one of them was WAY downtown. Not at all convenient for either of us, but we sacrificed our own convenience in the interests of including the whole group.

So I'm sorry if I'm coming off as abrasive, I don't mean to sound ticked off and I'm really not. I'm just not totally thrilled by the idea of making such an effort to get out more and be social and organize these groups when we can, to our OWN inconvenience, only to have people kind of screw us when it's for their own sake. I realize that's not the intention, but the idea that 3 out of a group of 11 last meeting (with me, the organizer, not even making it) were from Hamilton implies things would be best done in Hamilton definitely has a bit of bias there, especially when you throw the downtown people into the mix as if it somehow makes a better case (when really they could travel the same amount of time in any direction.) I don't mean to bite your head off, and wouldn't mind going to Hamilton for the RARE meet when it's feasible and giving Sabrina, Keith, etc a rest, despite my travel time being nearly the same as theirs, but the idea that it's somehow actually more practical couldn't be more false, and as for finding a cheap place to crash after getting drunk, I don't even think that's a concern for most people. I don't remember when that's ever had to happen, so if you do, I doubt it's been too common anyways, and in a place like Toronto with a good transit system and all that, it should be little problem to sleep it off at someone's house for the night.

I haven't had the chance to meet you in particular, and I hope this doesn't get us off on the wrong foot before even really getting that opportunity, but MOST of the people I have met, I really enjoy hanging out with them so if I seem a bit aggressive... it's only because I really don't like the idea of not really getting the chance to do so anymore (especially with the gatherings being as RARE as they are right now), and frankly, I think it makes zero sense anyways.


----------



## Louis

meyaj said:


> Toronto is just easier in terms of transit, period, the way I see it. Me and Betaboy for instance, live in Markham, (and I know at least one that lives in North York, one in Scarborough, and I could have sworn zomgz lived in 'sauga) but I DO drink, and because of the comprehensive transit system it's no problem for me to get back home even though it's a fair bit away. To get to and from Hamilton on a regular basis would be absolutely ridiculous for us to the north and east of Toronto, and - in the case of a few of us - even beyond. There's enough of us at this end too but none of us have really ever suggested we do one up in this area... well, one person did recently, but even though it'd be a heck of a lot more convenient for me I still shot it down (although he ended up taking offense.)
> 
> If you look at an earlier post of mine, just a page or two back, giving my own advice on my experiences organizing these things, I recommend downtown because it's a rather central location, because transit is available, and because there are just so many possibilities. Would I rather do a meet up in Markham/Richmond Hill/Vaughn/Aurora/North York/Scarborough/etc...? Well no actually, I mean it's a heck of a lot more convenient for me but there are people I like to think of as friends that just wouldn't realistically make it. I'll go out with a friend or two to a more local place, but that's a friendly, more casual thing, and we sure as heck don't organize it here to the exclusion of others.
> 
> I know you said you could give a ride to a few people but I doubt that will accomplish much you said the travel will even out. The people from Hamilton/Buffalo fairly straight to Toronto, so for that to be true anyways, you'd only be picking up people on the way, excluding a fair portion of the group. I have no way to get to Hamilton (and neither do some others, which I sure as heck doubt some west-enders are going to double back to help us out, and defeats the purpose if they di), but even if I did have a way to get there consistently, that would pretty much be DOUBLE the travel time for us to the north and east than it would for ANYONE if we all went to a central location downtown (the exception being Tony, of course, who hangs out in Hamilton a fair bit anyways.)
> 
> Bottom line, when everybody more or less lives along Lake Ontario (for conceptual purposes we'll treat the shoreline as a straight line), it makes very little sense to organize the meetup at the periphery rather than in the middle - you actually end up greatly increasing travel time, unless you only intend for the portion of the group on the southwest end to attend. There's certainly no reason to do it for the overall group benefit, it only serves certain individual conveniences. And I'm not saying this in any hypocritical manner... it still takes me a pretty damn long time to get downtown, and BetaBoy the other guy in *Markham* lives just SLIGHTLY further than I, yet it was ONLY the two of us that organized the last 4 meetings. Neither of us were at the last one (I spent a LOT of time and stress putting that together but unfortunately had to cancel last minute for a family emergency), and if you look back at the details of those meetings, every single one of them was WAY downtown. Not at all convenient for either of us, but we sacrificed our own convenience in the interests of including the whole group.
> 
> So I'm sorry if I'm coming off as abrasive, I don't mean to sound ticked off and I'm really not. I'm just not totally thrilled by the idea of making such an effort to get out more and be social and organize these groups when we can, to our OWN inconvenience, only to have people kind of screw us when it's for their own sake. I realize that's not the intention, but the idea that 3 out of a group of 11 last meeting (with me, the organizer, not even making it) were from Hamilton implies things would be best done in Hamilton definitely has a bit of bias there, especially when you throw the downtown people into the mix as if it somehow makes a better case (when really they could travel the same amount of time in any direction.) I don't mean to bite your head off, and wouldn't mind going to Hamilton for the RARE meet when it's feasible and giving Sabrina, Keith, etc a rest, despite my travel time being nearly the same as theirs, but the idea that it's somehow actually more practical couldn't be more false, and as for finding a cheap place to crash after getting drunk, I don't even think that's a concern for most people. I don't remember when that's ever had to happen, so if you do, I doubt it's been too common anyways, and in a place like Toronto with a good transit system and all that, it should be little problem to sleep it off at someone's house for the night.
> 
> I haven't had the chance to meet you in particular, and I hope this doesn't get us off on the wrong foot before even really getting that opportunity, but MOST of the people I have met, I really enjoy hanging out with them so if I seem a bit aggressive... it's only because I really don't like the idea of not really getting the chance to do so anymore (especially with the gatherings being as RARE as they are right now), and frankly, I think it makes zero sense anyways.


Relax im just makin an offer, if someone is out in the west end I'd drive them downtown too. And I read these things a bit in the summer but couldn't make them, but looked like more from out that end anyway. And I thought for some reason you were out there too. lol for TTC I usually end up leaving places well after 2 and missing the last train, getting stuck on the vomit comet, paying $50 for a cab, or sleeping in the car. I'm not trying to plan anything or steal your outings or anything like that. For some reason I got the idea most of the people going in the summer were out that way, but I only quickly glanced because I was doing 12 a days for 2 months, so exactly who is were I'm not sure.

Now I'm off to work in 30 min, dont let this bug ya too much =\.


----------



## meyaj

Louis said:


> Relax im just makin an offer, if someone is out in the west end I'd drive them downtown too. And I read these things a bit in the summer but couldn't make them, but looked like more from out that end anyway. And I thought for some reason you were out there too. lol for TTC I usually end up leaving places well after 2 and missing the last train, getting stuck on the vomit comet, paying $50 for a cab, or sleeping in the car. I'm not trying to plan anything or steal your outings or anything like that. For some reason I got the idea most of the people going in the summer were out that way, but I only quickly glanced because I was doing 12 a days for 2 months, so exactly who is were I'm not sure.
> 
> Now I'm off to work in 30 min, dont let this bug ya too much =\.


Nah, like I said, my intention wasn't to seem ticked off or anything (I often make very, very long posts so it's not really indicative of me getting all worked up lol so I'm fairly relaxed ) I was just trying to get across as thoroughly as I could that I felt there were some problems with the idea and that I'm not so sure that people are so geographically lopsided as the impression you seem to be getting would suggest.

But hey, it's not my place to say what you can and can't do. If you wanna meet with some west-enders or whatever that's fine, I'm just hoping that the more general meetups don't suffer as a result, because they're already too infrequent as far as I'm concerned :lol Heck, I just went and saw a movie in Richmond Hill with another SA'er and it doesn't mean we need to invite the whole website every time two or more of us go out haha

Sorry if I gave out a sort of hostile impression... it's just become a habit of mine in anything resembling an online debate to cover EVERYTHING I possibly can, and any counterarguments I can think of, etc, etc, because all too often people read a post as if it's isolated from the rest of thread and so when I just deal with things one at a time, people seem to loooove ignoring the context in which the post was made, or countering with an argument that had already been dismissed a page ago... and hopefully you get the point. Not that it was at all necessary for what was little more than casual discussion and hardly a heated argument. This paragraph doesn't really belong here anyways, I'm starting to ramble lol... I just wanted to make it clear that, as someone who DOES debate on the Internet probably too much for my own damn good, it's more of a habit than anything else (often a bad one, as you can see), and I certainly don't have an issue with you haha.

I promise... I know I haven't had the pleasure of meeting you yet but I'm really not evil, despite the idea that somebody in particular was trying to impress upon everyone during that dinner (though I'm sure the people who have met me, especially the people who were kind enough to let me know, are already aware of that heh)


----------



## Tasha

....


----------



## BetaBoy90

There is actually another Toronto thread we use now for whatever reason, scroll up or down, it's there somewhere. Welcome to T.O


----------

